# [IC] The Protectors of Greensfen (Part II)



## nerdytenor (Oct 10, 2008)

Part I (The Missing Warlock) Synopsis

_Our band of adventurers were summoned to the nearby town of Greensfen. The town had undergone a horrible transformation as local crops succumbed to a mysterious Blight over the course of two years. The adventurers were to seek out a warlock named Mardrick who had been studying the Blight and working on a cure.

The adventurers met Dardus, the town's de facto mayor and blacksmith, and Elloen, Mardrick's wife, who was convinced that his Mardrick was already dead. In an attempt to improve their chances of finding Mardrick, the party convinced Elloen to hand over her stilled life ring, which was supposed to glow when the other wearer (Mardrick) was still alive.

Deciding to favor speed over safety, the party headed north through the Dead Forest, and encountered a deadly clutch of Kruthik, strange spider-crab creatures. Victorious, they continued their treck, reaching Mardrick's last known location.

The party discovered a series of abandoned farms. The first farm contained a large slab of stone, clearly supernatural in nature. The second farm contained a similar stone, with Mardrick the warlock strapped to it, the stone seemingly sucking the life from him. Another battle was joined as the party discovered Mardrick to be guarded by undead, some of whom they reasoned were likely victims of some kind of human version of the Blight themselves. Mardrick's time on the stone left markings on his body very much like those found on plants with the Blight.

With Mardrick, the party escaped to a small shack at the edge of the Dead Forest. A bit of discussion was all it took to establish that Elloen, Mardrick's wife, was in cahoots with (or possibly controlled by) whatever dark forces were at work (it turns out the life ring was not a life ring at all). Mardrick related that he had found a plant which provided protection against the blight, and the party went to gather some before they returned to the Greensfen. As they were gathering the plant, they were set upon by wolves, or possibly dogs, that had been Blighted. The battle won and the plants gathered, the party and Mardrick discovered that the plant had curative properties on Mardrick when rubbed in an open wound.

The group headed back to Greensfen, determined to get the cure back to Dardus, with the possibility of rescuing Elloen (if, indeed, she wanted to be rescued). This time they went by way of the road, and were surrounded by a group of bandits, some of whom were clearly desperate former residents of Greensfen. The leader of the bandits clearly knew about Mardrick, and offered to let the rest go if he was handed over. Refusing, the party was victorious, but one of the enemy managed to escape. A letter found on the body of the enemy leader implied that Elloen was to be taken somewhere soon. With an added sense of urgency, the party made way to Greensfen.

Upon arriving at Mardrick's house, the party encountered guards and a powerful enemy mage, whom they managed to defeat. Elloen, as it happened, used a magical stone to teleport out of the area, witnessed by a member of the party. The enemy mage gave out a location for Elloen, and more details about the organizer of the Blight, Baradur. Unforunately, the location given (Swamps of Sending near the Prism River) was not one any in the party (or any in Greensfen) had ever heard of.

As it happened, the enemy leader had kept Dardus in chains and stolen most of his equipment and gold. Freed, but unable to pay the adventurers, Mardrick offered up the remains of his stash of enchanted weapons as payment and down payment for the rescue of Elloen.

Now the party is on a quest to stop Baradur once and for all.

_
[sblock=OOC]
This is part II in a series (*Part I being The Missing Warlock).
Protectors of Greensfen OOC thread is here.
[/sblock]


----------



## covaithe (Oct 11, 2008)

After a meal emphasizing quantity over quality, Karis gets up and prowls restlessly around the mess hall table.  "So.  Swamps of Sending, Prism River.  Anybody know where those are?  No?  Well, we can either see if our friend Sleepy over there knows any more when he wakes up, or find somebody who can figure out where that stone took Elloen.  Hey, Mardrick!  Where's that teacher of yours?"


----------



## nerdytenor (Oct 11, 2008)

covaithe said:


> After a meal emphasizing quantity over quality, Karis gets up and prowls restlessly around the mess hall table.  "So.  Swamps of Sending, Prism River.  Anybody know where those are?  No?  Well, we can either see if our friend Sleepy over there knows any more when he wakes up, or find somebody who can figure out where that stone took Elloen."





Dardus, still eating, pauses between mouthfulls. "I already took the liberty of questioning our prisoner this morning in his cell. He gave about seven different locations for this 'Baradur' - none of them places I've ever heard of. I think he made them all up," he adds, grunting. "You're welcome to try questioning him if you've got the stomach for it."




> "Hey, Mardrick!  Where's that teacher of yours?"



"I can't say exactly when she'll get here," Mardrick says, "but in all likelihood it will be tonight or tomorrow."


----------



## PennStud77 (Oct 12, 2008)

nerdytenor said:


> "You're welcome to try questioning him if you've got the stomach for it."




It is not the stomach that is the problem.  If he was to be threatened further and baring a toothy sneer and a sinister eye, Todarr adds which can be done... do you think that would loosen his tongue, or does he seem to your eye to be exceptionally resistant or scared of this Baradur?  I also could try to fool him further into thinking I might want to join up with this Baradur, as he mentioned earlier.  But which plan do you feel he would be more likely to succumb to?


----------



## nerdytenor (Oct 12, 2008)

PennStud77 said:


> It is not the stomach that is the problem.  If he was to be threatened further and baring a toothy sneer and a sinister eye, Todarr adds which can be done... do you think that would loosen his tongue, or does he seem to your eye to be exceptionally resistant or scared of this Baradur?  I also could try to fool him further into thinking I might want to join up with this Baradur, as he mentioned earlier.  But which plan do you feel he would be more likely to succumb to?




Dardus ponders briefly, frowning. "I'm not sure. I've done a fair bit of interrogating, but always with bandits and thieves. They care only about their money and their lives. This dastdardly magician seems to care about neither, so I'm finding it hard to be, what's the word? Persuasive. Perhaps you will have more luck. Or your trickiery could work. It's hard to say..."

"You're welcome to try whatever you wish. We need whatever information on the enemy we can find."

Mardrick lifts his face from his bowl to comment. "Dardus, this will all be moot after Glaelyn arrives. She'll be able to figure out the teleportation stone's destination, I'm sure of it.."

Dardus nodds. "I'm glad to hear that, old friend. But we can't know for sure that Elloen's destination and this Baradur's location are one and the same, now can we?"


----------



## Arbanax (Oct 12, 2008)

Rellek pushed his empty plate away from him.  It wasn't the best of meals, but given the state of the village it wasn't bad either.  Trail rations provided sustenance, but hardly satisfaction as did a hot meal.  

He listened to the discussion, doubting as to whether, even Todarr could wrestle any further information from the mage.  The single minded devotion that the mage, his co-horts and even Mardrick's wife had shown, he felt, revealed something motivating them at a deeper level than money.  

Getting up from his place, Rellek simple nodded his appreciation to Dardus and the cook.  As he passed Todarr, he leant over and said, "Friend Todarr, I will take watch duty", then went out to find a good place to observe the village and wait whilst cleaning his weapons, checking his bow and refletching his arrows.


----------



## The Digger (Oct 12, 2008)

"The only things that come to mind are painful methods or some form of bluff, perhaps a death threat."

Joshua seems to be fighting with himself about something and at last comes out with it.

"It may be that severe physical pain may work and I would be willing to try that if you so wish.  I am not normally an advocate of torture but if nothing else works..."

His voice trailed off as he left the others to fill in the blanks.

"Another thought was a kind of bluff.  If we put a noose around his neck and a bag over his head and threatened to hang him.  Then hoisted him up onto something apparently high and then after a moment let him drop.   The thing would be, that he would actually be quite low, like on a stool.  And so he would suffer no harm but the shock might loosen his tongue."

"Personally, if one or other of those type of things do not work, I would suggest we just kill him.


----------



## BlueLotus (Oct 13, 2008)

"He is deaf to reason and too zealous for my trickery. Do as you will." Moreen says, then quietly eats her meal. She offers no further input on how to proceed. With her bowl only half finished, she excuses herself from the table and disappears for a little while.

[sblock=While Moreen is away]The paladin seeks solitude at the edge of town. She stares into the wilderness at nothing in particular. _I did what I could, what I had to do.... For the town and its people._ She thumbs the rosary around her neck. _But how far can it go? Do I just say nothing? Do nothing while a man could be tortured, vile as he is? Erathis! I was the one who threatened him with it...__Is this the heavy price of ensuring the town's safety? _[/sblock]
[sblock=ooc]I'm not trying to steer Moreen towards party conflict, just trying to explore how she is evolving. She won't get in the way of whatever the party decides to do with him.[/sblock]


----------



## nerdytenor (Oct 13, 2008)

[sblock=What next?]
Got some decent ideas - let me know when you've decided (feel free to discuss as much as you like, or suggest new ideas - when I have three votes in favor of a course of action we can proceed).

Suggestions so far


Questioning/interrogation
Mock execution/softening up
Todarr pretends to join the mage
[/sblock]


----------



## covaithe (Oct 13, 2008)

[sblock=ooc ramblings]A fourth option is just hanging around for the day waiting for Glaelyn.  A fifth option, that I don't think anyone has suggested yet, is to try to find some other geographical authority -- a library, a respected sage, etc. -- and ask where the places are.  That's not likely to be a great option, since we'd probably have to travel away from the area that we're supposed to be protecting for a while in order to get answers.  

Waiting doesn't rule out other options; there's no reason we can't try something now.  I can't say I'm terribly excited about roleplaying a torture session.  Interrogating again...  seems a bit metagame-ish, since it would allow us to throw d20s at the problem; eventually someone will roll high.  So I vote for Todarr pretending to join Baradur, just 'cause it seems the most interesting to me.  We can always interrogate later.  
[/sblock]


----------



## The Digger (Oct 13, 2008)

[sblock=OOC]  If Todarr were to try to argue with Joshua about his torture idea whilst within earshot of the captive it mind lend versimillitude (good word eh!) to his story that he might join Baradur.[/sblock]


----------



## nerdytenor (Oct 14, 2008)

*Trickery it is then*

[sblock=OOC]
Feel free to plan your deception in character or out of character and we'll go from there.

Random Thought
One cool thing about PbP I never thought of - there's no problem splitting up the party and running two 'tracks' at once. 
[/sblock]


----------



## Arbanax (Oct 14, 2008)

[sblock=ooc] 

coming in a little late but I agree with Covaithe I don't wish to RP a torture session.  As for the track of lets try deception I'm all with that.  

Its my characters nature to want to find personal space, to also attend to personal rituals like cleaing weapons and appraising himself of the areas, especially after the trauma we've all faced from loosing our own village.  So I'll carry on keeping watch, if anything interesting happens in the mean time feel free to hook me in.  I'm not out because I'm not interested just trying to RP Rellek.

[/sblock]


----------



## PennStud77 (Oct 14, 2008)

The Digger said:


> If Todarr were to try to argue with Joshua about his torture idea whilst within earshot of the captive it mind lend versimillitude (good word eh!) to his story that he might join Baradur.




So, you want me to go in to interrogate him and Joshua stops him saying it's not right, then I get upset because it seems I'm too evil for this group?

Or do you want me to be the one against torturing him to get on his good side?

Either way, I can play upset at being the odd one out in the group with a differing opinion and hope he keys into it enough to bring up the defection again (me bringing it up would be glaringly obvious), but which way are you proposing I go in the argument?


----------



## The Digger (Oct 15, 2008)

[sblock=Trickery]My suggestion is for Joshua to be the one to be heard arguing for torture or at the very least a painful death and Todarr to be heard arguing for clemency.  Then shortly afterwards Todarr could try talking quietly/secretly to the captive.  (Perhaps insinuating perhaps a leaning towards Baradur?)[/sblock]


----------



## nerdytenor (Oct 16, 2008)

[sblock=OOC Forcing the Action]
Seems we've gotten a bit stalled (I think everyone is waiting for everyone else to do something), so I'm going to move things forward a bit. Let me know if you want me to make changes to the general plan.
[/sblock]


----------



## nerdytenor (Oct 16, 2008)

After some discussion, the party comes to agree on a general plan. Within earshot of the mage's prison cell, the party will argue, with Todarr arguing for leniency and the others pushing for harsh interrogations or worse. Later on, Todarr will sneak in and release the enemy, pretending to sign up for the cause. They will 'escape' together, with the rest of the party following a few minutes behind. 

The party presents the plan to Dardus, who frowns. "Hmm. I confess I much prefer more direct methods, but since that hasn't proved useful as of yet, I am open to trying this bit of trickery. I do not relish the thought of letting this maniac loose, however - you must give me your word that you will not let him escape for good. You must recapture him or kill him at the end of this charade."

Dardus thinks a bit more. "I can prepare my men to stay out of the way when you need to make your 'escape', if necessary." Dardus peeks out the window.  "It will be night in only a few hours - were you planning on doing this tonight, or tomorrow?"


----------



## Arbanax (Oct 16, 2008)

[sblock=ooc]
I like what NT has come up with and it gets things moving but the only thing is, once we've got what we need do we return to consult with Glaelyn when she arrives? 

Perhaps we follow this lead and then circle back afterwards, unless we already have enough to go on and catch Glaelyn's information later, if necessary?
[/sblock]


----------



## PennStud77 (Oct 16, 2008)

Arbanax said:


> I like what NT has come up with and it gets things moving but the only thing is, once we've got what we need do we return to consult with Glaelyn when she arrives?
> 
> Perhaps we follow this lead and then circle back afterwards, unless we already have enough to go on and catch Glaelyn's information later, if necessary?




Hmmm, good point.  I like the plan as NT summarized it, we will just have to rely on my/our ability to tell if the plan is going awry.


----------



## The Digger (Oct 16, 2008)

Joshua considers the plan for a moment.

"I think we should go with what has been decided.  Glaelyn may have no better idea than us about these locations and then we will have wasted another day."

"I know a ritual which allows me to send a message using any small animal.  So, if we discover information by following this mage, I can send it back to Dardus by this arcane means.    Also, this is a commonly known ritual and even Glaelyn may know it.  If so she can send any knowledge she has back to us."


----------



## covaithe (Oct 17, 2008)

Karis, who has been busy practicing throwing her new knife into the side of an abandoned building, stretches and agrees with Joshua.  "Yes.  If we sit around here much longer, we will lose the initiative and have to defend against further attacks.  Worse, this Baradur might decide to move his lair."


----------



## nerdytenor (Oct 17, 2008)

"Very well," Dardus says. "When you're done eating, I will take you to the jail cell to have your staged conversation."

After finishing up at the mess hall, Dardus leads you outside. You follow him through town, past the scene of your battle from the previous day, and to the jail. It looks mostly like any other small house in town, except the one window it has is very high off of the ground. There is one door into the house, on the side opposite the window.

"Wait here," Dardus whispers. "I'll see if the prisoner is awake. He should be able to hear anything you say through that window. Afterwards we can arrange for a private meeting with Todarr."

You wait a minute, and Dardus emerges. He gestures towards you, indicating that you should start your 'conversation' now.


----------



## PennStud77 (Oct 17, 2008)

Joshua Todarr speaking softly, as though he is trying to keep his voice from reaching through the walls into the holding cell, begins as if waiting on the side of the building, startled to see Joshua here.  I thought you would be eating with the others, but if you wish to accompany me whilst I try to jar the tongue of this miscreant, I say the more the merrier.  Perhaps your enchantments could add further flare to my threats.


----------



## The Digger (Oct 18, 2008)

Joshua had difficulty holding back his tongue but did manage, after a fashion.  He hissed in an angry whisper, "Jar his tongue!  Jar his tongue!  Better you should rip out his innards and burn them before his eyes.  How many poor villagers have died because of him?  Died by our hands I remind you!  I think you are too soft by far for this chore.  You want my enchantments to add flare?  Certainly I will flare if you so wish; I'll flare his rotten eyes out.  Or his privates!  And then feed them to him!"

He turned to go.

"Do what you can, if you are determined.  You can have your chance; and then it will be my turn."


----------



## PennStud77 (Oct 18, 2008)

Joshua Todarr sounding shocked you were the only one on my side, and now you, too, wish revenge on this man.  I wish to know what he knows as well as you do, but hurting this man in a cell rather than the field of battle is wrong and I will have no part in it.


----------



## nerdytenor (Oct 18, 2008)

"Well done," Dardus whispers to Todarr. "Go in now and have your talk. When you are done, meet me at my smithy. If all goes well, we will arrange for the 'escape'."

Dardus walks Todarr to the entrance of the jail and opens the door. There is a smallish cage in the center of the room - just large enough for the mage to stand up in, although he is sitting at the moment. There is a chair and a table near the door, with a guard sitting on the chair. Another guard stands outside the gate with a crossbow pointed at the mage.

"Guards, this man wants a word with the prisoner." 
"In private," he adds, pointedly. The two guards are none too upset at the chance for a break, and step outside. "My men will be outside. You have five minutes." With this, Dardus leaves.

The mage looks at Todarr expectantly.


----------



## PennStud77 (Oct 20, 2008)

Todarr enters the cell silently, stoically waiting for the guards to leave.  When the door to the shack shuts, Todarr snaps his eyes to the prisoner, but continues to wait as the sounds of the retreating footsteps and slight conversation soften to silence.  After waiting another 5 seconds, Todarr very softly (with strength in his voice, added weight by his low tone) says You know why I am here, yes?


----------



## nerdytenor (Oct 20, 2008)

"Not to kill me, I suspect," the mage answers dryly. "Nor to interrogate me, from the look on your face. If you are considering taking me up on my most generous offer to join Baradur's forces, I question whether you have eyes in your head. Have you looked around lately?" he says, pointing weakly at the cage surrounding him and motioning towards the table where the guard sat. "I have seen you in battle - you are a capable warrior, but I do not think the two of us can fight our way out of here together in my weakened state." The mage smiles briefly,  pointing out a few slashes on his arms and some dull bruising. "This Dardus fellow likes inflicting pain a little more than he will admit."

"So what is it? What are you here for?"


----------



## PennStud77 (Oct 20, 2008)

nerdytenor said:


> "Not to kill me, I suspect," the mage answers dryly. "Nor to interrogate me, from the look on your face. If you are considering taking me up on my most generous offer to join Baradur's forces,



Todarr lets a flash of anger enter his eyes at the mention of betrayal so soon in the conversation.  [OOC = this is me trying to sell the situation, and I imagine this would be the time for the Bluff roll.  I have a +6, but will let you roll for my own verisimilitude]

Todarr lets him finish his speech nonetheless  







nerdytenor said:


> "So what is it? What are you here for?"




Todarr makes eye contact with the mage and spits forcefully I did NOT come here to betray my allies and the people of this town which YOU have betrayed, then looks down as he adds with a low growl: But you have read me well, mage.  Nor have I come to kill you.

Todarr turns away from the prisoner and paces 2 steps away, turns, 2 steps back to original position, thinking, before looking up at the prisoner, and continuing in a low voice I have too much honor to let even such as you be hurt in cold blood, so yes, I would rather see you away from here under these new conditions.  Then speaking faster, as if he has now resigned himself to the course of action, despite its ramifications True I could take many but might hesitate enough to make the difference if facing one of my allies..... shifting his eyes back and forth, chewing on this last revelation, then giving in, with a very low voice but I am set to take a watch in several hours.  I believe that would give us the fewest obstacles to getting you out.  It would be hours until the next watch, and would give us a great head start towards this Baradur.


----------



## nerdytenor (Oct 20, 2008)

The mage scoffs. "Come now, I'm no fool. You really would have me believe you are sparing me out of some sort of honor? You are a warrior - you must know well what that means."

That annoying grin sneaks into the mage's face again. "Why not admit it? You seek money. Now, don't be ashamed - there's nothing wrong with it. A desire for money is often the first step in fulfilling the true desire -  the desire for power. I trust the pitiful residents of Greensfen offerred you some reward, and have not paid. Am I mistaken? Hmmm?"

The mage's grin intensifies as he senses anger in the Dragonborn.

"Very well, you may pretend to do this for your honor. But know that I am not fooled. Baradur takes good care of his children, of that you can be sure. Perform well, and you will have all the money you desire."

The mage sits down, crosslegged. "I will be meditating here, awaiting your arrival and concentrating my powers. Do whatever is necessary to prepare, and I will show you the way to your new master when you are ready."

[sblock=OOC]
Bluff check 1d20+6 = 7. Doh! Reflected in the mage's not buying your stated reasons, but I think this potential story line is a good one so not going to be ruled by the roll.
[/sblock]


----------



## nerdytenor (Oct 20, 2008)

[sblock=OOC all]
Everyone will be jumping back into the story shortly, I promise
[/sblock]


----------



## covaithe (Oct 20, 2008)

ooc:  No worries.


----------



## PennStud77 (Oct 20, 2008)

Todarr leaves the cell, feeling a little suspicious (he's always been a straight up guy, never being one for outright subterfuge, so he's equal parts happy and suspicious that it seems the prisoner bought the charade), but hides a smile as he departs.

I assume the exchange happened shortly after dinner time.  So Todarr will wait until several hours past dusk, in the middle of the dead of night.  I'm thinking 11-ish.

In the meantime, I will make arrangements with Karis or Rellek... whoever is the most stealthy in our group, to be set to follow me and the mage (I've been calling him "mage" and "prisoner" so long, I honestly forget his name now)... I don't know what everyone else had in mind as far as following...?  Let him know that my story that I'm sticking to is that I don't want the rest of you guys to kill him in cold blood, but that should the stealth not work, he is primed to believe it if that person's story is that the town can't pay us what they promised, should that person need a story....

Todarr will take a watch, which should (assuming Dardus followed his word, leaving a light watch) leave me alone guarding the prisoner.  One hour after I assume the watch, I will quietly enter the building, unlock the cell and begin to lead the mage out, letting him take over once we have left the building, as silently as possible (Todarr will not say anything unless expressly asked a question) letting the mage show the way towards Baradur.


----------



## nerdytenor (Oct 20, 2008)

[sblock=OOC]
I think we can keep everyone involved at this point, with the best tracker (Rellek I assume) leading the backup team in stealthy pursuit while Todarr follows the mage as Penn described.

Everyone let me know if this is ok, or if you had something else in mind.
[/sblock]


----------



## The Digger (Oct 21, 2008)

[sblock=OOC]That works for me.  As Joshua is not very stealthy I see him as tail-end-charlie behind a line of gradually less stealthy folk.[/sblock]


----------



## nerdytenor (Oct 21, 2008)

Dardus greets Todarr on his way out of the jail cell, and walks him back to the mess hall for a quick recap with the rest of the party.

"It looks like your crazy idea may just work," Dardus says. "It appears Todarr's deception has proven successful. I will arrange for my men to be elsewhere so that Todarr will meet no resistance on the eastern road out of town." Dardus turns to face the rest of the party. "If I may make a suggestion, you can hide just off the road near the edge of town - there is a small hill there - should be more than enough cover for a night-time pursuit. Hopefully you can follow from there." Dardus takes a deep breath." Let us all gather at my smithy in a couple hours before you split up."

"If you'll excuse me, I have some preparing to do." Dardus steps out of the mess hall.


----------



## nerdytenor (Oct 21, 2008)

The party arrives at Dardus's smithy, ready for action. "OK. Why don't we all walk to the hiding spot,  so Todarr doesn't trip over all of you by accident when he makes his escape" Dardus walks with you for about five minutes to the edge of town, your various armored and shoe-covered feet clattering against the poorly kept road. You reach the edge of town, and your footfalls become silent against the yielding dirt as you step off the road. "Here we are." Dardus takes you past a small hill a few dozen feet to the north. "You all wait here. I will  warn my men to stay out of the way and have Todarr and the enemy loose in no more than half an hour. Good luck." Dardus nods his head at the elf, the other dragonborn, and the two humans and turns to face Todarr once more. "Shall we go?"

Dardus and Todarr walk back into town.

[sblock=The Party Divides]
Until the party is reunited, I will enclose everything that happens to todarr in Todarr blocks

[sblock=Todarr]
Like this.
[/sblock]

Penn, you can enclose your stuff too.
[/sblock]


----------



## Arbanax (Oct 21, 2008)

[Sblock]
Rellek has a stealth score of 8 so yeah I think I'm there with Karis but there is no reason why we couldn't work together...but I'm easy. 
[/sblock]

After being told the plan and all that was to be involved Rellek didn't seem overly enthusiastic. He noted the pained look in Todarr's face, clearly this was what it was - a pragmatic move to find out more of this creature Baradur.  

Noting Dardus' suggestion Rellek took the opportunity to scout the hill and the surrounding roads where Todarr would lead the mage later that night.  Then when the time came he had made sure that all his equipment was ready, stowed or sufficiently concealed that it gave him the best chance of being able to follow without betraying their presence.


----------



## nerdytenor (Oct 21, 2008)

The air is quite cool at this late hour. The hill you are hiding behind is really no more than a mound of dirt, but it serves its purpose well enough. Some faint light can be seen from inside the town nearby, but the darkness all around is closing in. 

It is hard not to give a few passing glances north given what you encountered in the Dead Forest before, but for now nothing disturbs the night, Kruthik or otherwise.

You wait in silence for Todarr and the enemy.


----------



## nerdytenor (Oct 21, 2008)

[sblock=Todarr]
You walk with Dardus back towards the jail. When you are about a hundred feet away, Dardus puts his hand on your shoulder and motions for you to stop.

"Wait here. I will give my men the signal that your plan is under way." Dardus gives a hand signal to the guard standing outside the jail, and the guard goes inside and emerges with another guard. The guards step forward, talk briefly with Dardus, and move away. Dardus disappears into the night for a few minutes, and returns, stepping quickly. 

"All is prepared. Go quickly. I do not wish to leave my town without proper guard for any longer than is strictly necessary. Gods protect you." Dardus bows quickly and steps away into the night once more.

You step forward to the jail and open the door. The mage is meditating in the cell as before.  The key to the cage is on the guard desk.

You take another step, and the mage's right eye opens. "Well?" he says, grinning. "Are we to leave this pathetic town, then?"
[/sblock]


----------



## covaithe (Oct 21, 2008)

Karis scowls as they wait, out of sight, for Todarr and the captive mage to "escape".  "I don't like this.  Too much can go wrong with this plan."  She paces restlessly.  It is a familiar sight to the others; Karis is always uncomfortable when the party is split.  

[sblock=ooc]How do we do tracking in 4e?  Perception?  Nature?  Anyway, Karis has +10 stealth, +8 perception, and grants +1 to perception to non-elf allies within 5.  I think our best bet for perception is if Karis does Aid Another for Rellek, which (if she doesn't roll a 1) gives an effective +11 active perception check.[/sblock]


----------



## PennStud77 (Oct 21, 2008)

[sblock=Todarr]







nerdytenor said:


> You take another step, and the mage's right eye opens. "Well?" he says, grinning. "Are we to leave this pathetic town, then?"



Todarr gives a quick nod, trying to be as quiet as possible unlocking the cell.  Putting the key back on the table, he unsheathes his longsword slowly, trying to make as little noise as possible, while still in the cover of the building, then leads the mage to the door and exits.  Once outside, he waits for the mage to take the lead.
[/sblock]


----------



## nerdytenor (Oct 21, 2008)

[sblock=Todarr]
You escort the mage out of the jail and head east towards the edge of town. For the first time since you have encountered him, the mage seems nervous. He looks left and right periodically, but there are only a few townspeople to be seen - no guards. Noone seems to give the two of you more than a cursory look.

As you reach the edge of town, the mage stops. He looks around, deciding which way to go. Your heart skips a beat as he looks north towards the hill where your allies are hiding, but he turns back to the road, and then southeast. "Come, this way. Let us get far enough away from Greensfen so that we won't be seen when light comes. I have no wish to travel too far in the darkness. There are many dangerous things nearby. More dangerous than you. Or me, even!" He chuckles."There is a friendly camp about a half day's walk from here. We may as well start off in that direction."

The two of you head out, and you resist the urge to look back to the  mound of dirt. Greensfen begins to disappear into the distance as you head southeast through low rolling hills.
[/sblock]


----------



## nerdytenor (Oct 21, 2008)

After what seems like an eternity waiting in darkness, the outlines of Todarr and the enemy appear in view. The four of you hunker down in the dirt, just peeking over the edge. You can hear some fragments of conversation.

[sblock=Perception DC 15]
mumble mumble "camp" mumble mumble "walk"
[sblock=Perception DC 20]
mumble mumble "friendly camp" mumble "half a day's walk"
[/sblock]
[/sblock]

After the mage speaks, the two of them head off the road, heading southeast towards the nearby hills.

[sblock=OOC]
I need a little time to figure out how I'm going to structure skill challenges.
Going to be a mixture of nature, perception, and endurance for the pursuit.
[/sblock]


----------



## covaithe (Oct 21, 2008)

Karis hears the mumbled conversation, but keeps quiet, judging it more important to remain undetected than to pass along that information.

ooc:  Perception 24


----------



## nerdytenor (Oct 21, 2008)

[sblock=Trailing after Todarr Skill Challenge]
Everyone (except Todarr), please make an Endurance, Stealth, Perception, and Nature check. The endurance and stealth checks are for you, perception and nature are for the whole party. Don't forget you get +1 perception for being near Karis. 

---- you may ignore everything below this line if you wish ----
DC of endurance check starts at 20.
If any party member successfully makes a DC 20 Perception or Nature check, then the endurance check DC is reduced by 5 for everyone (so, maximum reduction of 10)

If you make a stealth check of DC 20, then the endurance check is reduced by five for you only.

Finally, if you fail your endurance check, you lose a healing surge
[/sblock]


----------



## The Digger (Oct 21, 2008)

Joshua 
[sblock=best 4 rolls he’s ever made!]
Perception: http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1779049/ 20+8=28

Endurance: http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1779050/ 20+4 = 24

Stealth: http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1779052/ 14+1 = 15

Nature: http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1779053/ 16+2 = 18[/sblock]


----------



## nerdytenor (Oct 21, 2008)

Joshua's keen eye keeps the party locked on Todarr.

[sblock=OOC]
Joshua nailed perception for the party - no one else needs to roll it for now.
[/sblock]


----------



## PennStud77 (Oct 22, 2008)

nerdytenor said:


> Joshua's keen eye keeps the party locked on Todarr.
> 
> [sblock=OOC]
> Joshua nailed perception for the party - no one else needs to roll it for now.
> [/sblock]




Awesome!


----------



## Arbanax (Oct 22, 2008)

Rellek's strong frame and light step help him to navigate the difficult nocturnal terrain.  But he struggled in the gloom to see clearly the surroundings they were navigating through. 

[sblock]
Endurance - 16+8=24
Nature -5+8= 13 (doh!)
Stealth - 15+8=23
Perception - 4+8 +1=13 (double Doh!)
[/sblock]


----------



## covaithe (Oct 22, 2008)

Karis stumbles and flops around in the darkness with unwonted clumsiness, nearly falling into a bramble thicket.  

ooc:  stealth 14, endurance 8.  Karis loses a surge.


----------



## nerdytenor (Oct 23, 2008)

Moreen slinks through the darkness like she was born for it. Who knew she could be so stealthy in her plate armor?

[sblock=Rolls]
Nat 20 for stealth. Nat 14 endurance - no need to look it up - gonna pass.
[/sblock]


----------



## nerdytenor (Oct 23, 2008)

Apart from Karis, who stumbles a bit uncharacteristically in the undergrowth, you all manage to trail Todarr and the mage without too much difficulty.

All of your focus is ahead. You notice subconsciously that the rolling hills have given way to a flat plain. The  earth underneath your feet has been gradually taking on a wet, mushy feel.  There are trees all around - they appear to be some sort of willow, from what you can see by starlight. Their leaves cover more area than you would think possible given their slender trunks.

Your focus on Todarr proves a little too intense - as you pass by a few of the trees, vicious bats emerge, surprising you.

Three different bats attack Joshua, Rellek, and Karis, and disappear back into the trees. Joshua and Rellek manage to duck just in time, but Karis is bit hard. 

As you ready yourselves to fight back, the three bats attack the same three again, with the same result - Joshua and Rellek are spared, while Karis is made nearly unconscious from the pain. The bats are nimble, attacking while on the move.

A fourth bat, wreathed in flames, comes blazing out of another tree and burns Moreen's exposed flesh. The painful flame lingers beneath her armor.

[sblock=Results]
The shadow bats can attack a single target and move while not taking an opportunity attack from the target.

The flame bat has a similar power - it can shift through enemy squares and attack all enemy squares it passes through.

Surprise round


Bat attacks Joshua  - +10 vs. AC(+2 for dim light) = 15, miss
Bat attacks Karis  - +10 vs. AC    (+2 for    dim light) = 29, hit, 1d6+10(6 extra for dim light) = 16 dmg
Bat attacks Rellek - +10 vs AC    (+2 for    dim light) = 13,    miss
init rolls
fireybat(+8) = 26
shadowybats(+9) = 24
Joshua(+5) = 24
Moreen(+1) = 19
Karis(+5) = 13
Rellek(+3) = 6


Regular    round


Bat attacks Joshua  - +10 vs. AC(+2 for dim light) = critical miss
Bat attacks Karis  - +10 vs. AC (+2 for dim light) = 27, hit, 1d6+10(6 extra for dim light) = 16 dmg
Bat attacks Rellek - +10 vs AC (+2 for dim light) = 13, miss
Firey bat attacks Moreen - +6 vs reflex    = 15, hit, 1d6+4 = 10 damage, 5   ongoing fire damage (save ends)

I somehow managed to roll max damage three times in a row. Eeek.
[/sblock]


----------



## nerdytenor (Oct 23, 2008)

*Map update*

Dark squares are tree shade, and provide concealment against enemies not under the same tree.


----------



## nerdytenor (Oct 23, 2008)

*Status - everyone's turn*

[sblock=Status]
Firey Bat
Bat one
Bat two
Bat three
NEXT: Joshua (34/34) 
NEXT: Moreen (36/46, ongoing 5 fire damage (save ends))
NEXT: Karis (2/34, bloodied)
NEXT: Rellek (41/41)
[/sblock]

[sblock=Daily Powers used]
Karis 
One surge
[/sblock]


----------



## nerdytenor (Oct 23, 2008)

[sblock=Todarr]

You follow the mage through the darkness, Greensfen almost invisible now.

He surprises you with a bit of unprompted conversation. "I suppose if we are to travel together you should know my name. I am Tromolden." He pronounces the name with some pride.  "Baradur gave me that name himself - it means Fool's Death in an old, dark tongue. And I have killed  a fair number of fools while in his service, so I suppose the name comes well earned."

The rolling hills gradually  give way to a flat plain. The earth has been getting slightly wet and sticky. There are trees all around - they appear to be some sort of willow. Their leaves cover more area than you would think possible given their slender trunks.

"Stay away from these trees, Todarr," Tromolden whispers. "All manner of foul beasts lurk under their leaves at night."

You walk a bit farther, and hear a strange chirping sound a ways behind you. Tromolden turns, so you don't feel conspicuous in turning yourself. You see a distant flash of light. "Ah, fire bats. Most useful for Baradur's rituals, but not so much fun at night. Let's keep moving lest they decide to pay us a visit." He turns back and begins walking a bit faster.
[/sblock]


----------



## The Digger (Oct 23, 2008)

Angered by the elusiveness of the small creatures Joshua is about to blast the nearest with arcane force when the current situation hits home.

"Quietly. We need to do it quietly."

And then, following his own advice he creates a wall of force 

[sblock=OOC]vs Fire bat
Thunderwave: 19 vs Fort: http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1781518/
Damage: 9: http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1781519/

Bat is pushed 1 square[/sblock]


----------



## covaithe (Oct 23, 2008)

[sblock=ooc]I love it... "quietly", followed by a power with the Thunder keyword.  

If these guys do better in darkness, maybe we need some lights, eh?  

Question:  are the bats flying low enough to be hit with melee weapons, or do we need to use ranged attacks?
[/sblock]


----------



## nerdytenor (Oct 23, 2008)

[sblock=OOC]
Melee attacks are fine, yes - these are big suckers using the cover of the trees .

[/sblock]


----------



## Arbanax (Oct 23, 2008)

Rellek calmly unslung his bow and then swiftly pulled two arrows ready to fire and the bast he could make out best low in the trees.  Friend, since you have begun this quarrel let me be the one to end it. He said in a low voice.

[sblock]

I will use a minor action to get my bow and then a second minor to make B1 my Hunters Quarry.  Since I am closest to him, I get a +1 to attacks - since I am going to use Twin Strike I don't know if I get +1 to both attacks or only one?  I will indicate below so you can decided NT.

Roll to hit: 13 +6 (+1 Prime shot, +3=Dex + level + 2 Prof) = 18, 5+6 or 5 = 11 or 10 Damage:  1d8+2 + 1d8 HQ=8 hp

A bit shabby...put it down to the poor lighting 

[/sblock]


----------



## nerdytenor (Oct 23, 2008)

[sblock=OOC]
Yes, you get to apply attack bonuses to both attacks for twin strike (doesn't matter in this case - 2nd attack still misses).

Two things, though. First, you have a longbow now, so that's 1d10, not 1d8. Second, twin strike does not add damage bonuses for dexterity (or strength). So it is just 1d10, not 1d10+2 (or 1d8+2).   So total damage should be 1d10 + 1d8 for longbow + hq. I'll let you keep your damage this time. 




Arbanax said:


> I will use a minor action to get my bow and then a second minor to make B1 my Hunters Quarry.  Since I am closest to him, I get a +1 to attacks - since I am going to use Twin Strike I don't know if I get +1 to both attacks or only one?  I will indicate below so you can decided NT.
> 
> Roll to hit: 13 +6 (+1 Prime shot, +3=Dex + level + 2 Prof) = 18, 5+6 or 5 = 11 or 10 Damage:  1d8+2 + 1d8 HQ=8 hp
> 
> A bit shabby...put it down to the poor lighting



[/sblock]


----------



## nerdytenor (Oct 23, 2008)

*Status - Moreen and Karis are up*

Joshua forces the fiery bat out of the trees with a blast of thunder. 
Meanwhile, Rellek looses a pair of arrows at the nearest shadowy bat, hitting once.

[sblock=Status]
 Firey Bat (9 damage taken, pushed one square N (out of tree))
 Bat one (8 damage taken)
 Bat two
 Bat three
 Joshua (34/34) 
 NEXT: Moreen (36/46, ongoing 5 fire damage (save ends))
 NEXT: Karis (2/34, bloodied)
 Rellek (41/41)
 [/sblock]

 [sblock=Daily Powers used]
 Karis 
 One surge
 [/sblock]


----------



## covaithe (Oct 23, 2008)

[sblock=one more ooc]Can you take minor actions in the middle of move actions?  I'm thinking, of course, of Moreen using lay on hands on Karis, which I sincerely hope she'll be kind enough to do.  If Moreen can't resume her move afterwards, she won't be able to attack this round and heal.  Unless, that is, she delays until after Karis, who will probably move to melee attack the bat.[/sblock]


----------



## nerdytenor (Oct 23, 2008)

[sblock=OOC]

Hmm, I don't think you can do a minor 'on the move' - let me know if you have found a source that says otherwise. (I tried to find if you can take part of a move action, do something, and then complete the move action, but came up empty).

[/sblock]


----------



## Arbanax (Oct 24, 2008)

[sblock]
Argh sorry about that NT, don't mean to keep having you check my math, but glad you've got an eye on it.  Its why I wrote it all out, I've amended my character sheet so hopefully it won't show up again. thanks

Also I'm away from Sunday eve for five days.  I will be trying to get a look see when I can, but after Sunday evening it'd be better if you handle Rellek NT till I'm back so as not to slow things down.  Hope that is ok.  

Ab
[/sblock]


----------



## BlueLotus (Oct 24, 2008)

[sblock=ooc]sorry for the absence, it's been a brutal week.[/sblock]
The flaming bat's sweeping attack singes Moreen, but she manages to pat out the fire burning at her clothing beneath her armor. Seeing Karis viciously attacked by the bats, Moreen hurries to her side and channels divine energy into the rogue's wounds. She digs her heels in, ready to strike at the next bat that flies near. 
[sblock=actions]saving throw roll Saving throw (1d20=16)
Move action - move to 1 square south of Karis
Minor action - lay on hands on Karis
moving to engage the bats won't do much good, in my opinion. Moreen would have to spend an action point to attack or to divine challenge. I think it's a better idea to ready a Paladin's Judgement
Ready action - Paladin's Judgement (Karis is the target of the healing surge); trigger - the first bat that moves into melee range with Moreen as part of its attack or its normal movement. Paladin's Judgment - readied action (1d20+7=12,  3d8+3=14). It probably didn't hit, but Karis can spend another surge regardless if/when the readied action resolves.
[/sblock]


----------



## covaithe (Oct 24, 2008)

Karis, bolstered by Moreen's healing powers, hurls her shiny new dagger at the flaming bat.  Then she ducks under the tree, trying to use its shadow to hide from the senses of the bats.  

[sblock=actions]Karis heals 11 from lay on hands (includes +3 from healing hands).  Attack with deft strike, moving 2 NW first:  hits AC 24 for 9 damage.  Oops, actually I rolled a d6, but it should be a d4 for the dagger.  Rerolled damage:  9.  Okay, then.  Then move 2 SW and attempt to hide:  stealth 22.  There might be a -5 on that for movement; I'm not sure if the movement from Deft Strike counts.
[/sblock]


----------



## nerdytenor (Oct 24, 2008)

After receiving aid from Moreen, Karis throws her dagger expertly, drawing dark blood from the firey bat. 

The firey bat swoops out of the trees, burning Joshua. It exchanges attacks with Moreen as it flies by, but both Moreen and the bat miss.

The three shadow bats fly out - two of them flutter past Moreen clumsily, while the third one bites forcefully into Rellek's flesh.

[sblock=Results]
Moreen takes 5 fire damage
Moreen saves against ongoing damage
Moreen heals Karis for 11

Firebat attacks joshua (1d20+6vs ref = 24) and hits for (1d6+4) 8 damage, 5 ongoing fire (save ends)
Firebat attacks moreen  - critical miss
Moreen's readied attack misses.
Karis spends a surge and heals 8 more.

Karis hits firey bat for 9 damage
Karis rolls stealth 22
Karis is stealthed against all bats except B3
(firebat perception = 1d20+8 =9)
(b1 perception = 1d20+7 = 14)
(b2 perception = 1d20+7 = 10)
(b3 perception = 1d20+7 = 26)
Karis spends a surge and heals 8

b1 attacks Rellek (1d20+10(+2 from darkness) vs ac = 28) and hits for (1d6+10(+6 from darkness)) 14 damage
b2 attacks moreen (1d20+10(+2 from darkness) vs ac = 21) and misses
b3 attacks moreen (1d20+10(+2 from darkness) vs ac = 12) and misses
[/sblock]


----------



## nerdytenor (Oct 24, 2008)

*Map update*


----------



## nerdytenor (Oct 24, 2008)

*Status - everyone's turn*

[sblock=I almost forgot]
Rellek and Joshua, let me know how you want to handle your immediate interrupt/reaction powers (disruptive strike, shield, staff of defense) . For instance, "use at first opportunity" or "use when karis attacked" etc. Just let me know.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Enemy Defenses]
Firey Bat - Ac 20; For 15; Ref 20; Wi 13
Shadow Bats - Ac 17; For 14; Ref 17; Wi 12
[/sblock]

[sblock=Status]
Firey Bat (18 damage taken)
Bat one (8 damage taken, Rellek's Quarry)
Bat two
Bat three
NEXT: Joshua (26/34, 5 ongoing fire (save ends))
NEXT: Rellek (25/41)
NEXT: Moreen (31/46)
NEXT: Karis (21/34)
[/sblock]

[sblock=Daily Powers used]
Karis
two surges

Moreen
one lay on hands
one surge
Paladin's Judgement
[/sblock]


----------



## nerdytenor (Oct 24, 2008)

[sblock=Todarr]
As you move a little faster through the darkness, Tromolden stops suddenly and  raises his hand, pointing. Just in front of you, underneath one of the trees, you can spot four figures.

"Be on your guard," Tromolden whispers, "but don't do anything just yet. These could well be allies."

Tromolden shouts something out in giant, and four orcs step forward out of the trees, three in front and one behind. The one in the back looks considerably larger than the others. Tromolden    speaks    again -    you can    only understand    'Baradur' in the stream    of hash    syllables. The    large orc answers with a    fierce    battle cry. You    hear a    rustling    behind    you as three more orcs show themselves under another tree.

"I guess these aren't allies after all," Tromolden grunts. "Very well".    
He raises his right hand and rapidly lowers it,    muttering and pointing    at the orc   boss. A    wave of    thunder    engulfs    the entire tree, felling two of    the smaller    orcs and injuring the boss. The    boss lets out an enraged roar and throws    a handaxe at Tromolden,    but misses.

[sblock=Results]
Initiative Rolls:
*Tromolden(+6) = 25
Orc Boss(+5) = 23
Todarr(+3) = 23
Grunts = 14
* includes +2 bonus from Todarr


Tromolden launches thunder burst cenetered on boss
+7 vs Fort each target:
G1 = 17- dead
G2 = 11 - miss
G3 = 15 - dead
Boss = 22 hit, damage = 1d8+4 = 7 damage

Orc boss throws a handaxe at Tromolden
+7 vs AC (orc power - ignores cover when within 5) = 8, critical miss
[/sblock]

[/sblock]


----------



## nerdytenor (Oct 24, 2008)

[sblock=Todarr]

Black splotches are tree shade. If you under a tree, you gain concealment from anyone not under the same tree.






[/sblock]


----------



## nerdytenor (Oct 24, 2008)

[sblock=Todarr]

Your turn.

[sblock=Status]
Tromolden(42/42)
Orc Boss(8 damage taken)
Todarr
Grunt 2 (minion)
Grunt 4 (minion)
Grunt 5 (minion)
Grunt 6 (minion)
[/sblock]

[/sblock]


----------



## PennStud77 (Oct 24, 2008)

[sblock="Todarr's Actions"]Todarr takes two large steps, one W, one NW (to be standing directly between Tromolden and the 3 grunts), while drawing my longsword flashily, and, breathing in deeply, releases a cone of heat and fire directly at the 3 newcomers:

G4:15 + 7 = 22 vs. Reflex
G5:13 + 7 = 20 vs. Reflex
G6:11 + 7 = 18 vs. Reflex

Damage: 4 + 1 = 5 damage (irrelevant)

[[so that's a move and a minor]]

Assuming all three grunts fall down in a pile of flaminess, screaming in a language I can't understand, my standard action will be to move around to the direct opposite side of Tromolden (standing between him and the rest of the orcs holding my longsword and my shield readied; if any grunts 4-6 still stand, I will move to the South of Tromolden and begin to push him back, northward, to keep myself between him and the orcs as much as possible), while saying over my shoulder to Tromolden Keep the spells coming as much as you are able, but stay behind me.[/sblock]


----------



## The Digger (Oct 25, 2008)

Joshua quickly smothers the few flames licking at his clothes and, moving smartly eastwards, lets fly a ball of force at the fiery bat. "Take that you little sod. Burn me, would you!”

With a dull thud the arcane energy buffets the flaming creature. It arcs southwards but somehow manages to miss the adjacent shadow bat.

[sblock=OOC]Save from ongoing damage = 11; [/sblock][sblock=OOC]http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1784409/[/sblock][sblock=OOC]

Move 3 squares east;

Force orb vs Fiery bat: 20 vs Ref - HIT: 15 damage: http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1784415/

Secondary attack vs B1 - miss[/sblock]

With a glance to the side Joshua prepares for the next attack from the nearby bat.

[sblock=OOC]The Staff defense only needs bringing in AFTER damage is rolled, so that can wait. The SHIELD defence is an interrupt (+4 to AC & Ref so you can bring that in any time an attack would be stopped by the extra few points.  Thanks for reminding me.[/sblock]


----------



## Arbanax (Oct 25, 2008)

Bruised by the bats rebuff, Rellek brought his bow to bear once again. Firing off two arrows so fast one would have thought they were but a single arrow.  But only one found its mark.  

[Sblock]
Ok use twin strike again

roll 18 [13+5] and 10 [5+5].

Damage 5+4HQ= 9.  

Thanks for the reminder about disruptive strike NT, I'll bear it in mind.

Ab.

[/sblock]


----------



## nerdytenor (Oct 27, 2008)

*Moreen and Karis are next*

The firey bat chirps and thrashes in pain as Joshua's force orb blasts
into it. Rellek fires two arrows at one of the shadow bats, and discovers
to his dismay that the wing he thought he had hit was in fact just a branch of the tree.

As the battle continues, a fierce battle cry can be heard in the direction of Todarr, a few hundred feet away in the darkness.

[sblock=Nature DC 15]
Sounds like an orc.
[/sblock]


[sblock=Results]

Joshua takes 5 ongoing fire damage.
Joshua saves against ongoing fire damage.
Joshua hits fiery bat for 15 damage.

Unfortunately, the bat has concealment from the tree against
Rellek's bow attack, which turned the hit (18) into a miss (16). 
[/sblock]

[sblock=Status]
Firey Bat (33 damage taken, bloodied)
Bat one (8 damage taken, Rellek's Quarry)
Bat two
Bat three
Joshua (21/34)
Rellek (25/41)
NEXT: Moreen (31/46)
NEXT: Karis (21/34)
[/sblock]

[sblock=Daily powers used]
Karis
two surges

Moreen
one lay on hands
one surge
Paladin's Judgement
[/sblock]

[sblock=Encounter powers used]
Joshua
Force orb
[/sblock]

[sblock=Enemy Defenses]
Firey Bat - Ac 20; For 15; Ref 20; Wi 13
Shadow Bats - Ac 17; For 14; Ref 17; Wi 12
[/sblock]


----------



## nerdytenor (Oct 27, 2008)

[sblock=Todarr]
Todarr's fiery exhalation brings the three rearguard orcs to the ground in
a screaming, charred pile.

With five of his six comrades destroyed in such short order, the smaller of the two remaining orcs seems somewhat less than thrilled at the prospect of further hostilities. The large orc behind him screams a command, however, and this is enough to push him towards Todarr. He swings his club, and seems encouraged when he manages to hit the mighty dragonborn. His achievement  is short lived, as Tromolden electrocutes him with a flash of lightning.

The leader roars again, and pulls out his greataxe, charging out of the tree. He connects, but not particularly hard given the size of the weapon.

[sblock=Results]
Minion hits todarr for 5 damage (+9 vs. AC = 23, flat 5 damage)

Tromolden throws lightning at:
  the minion: +7 vs ref = 24 - dead
  the leader: +7 vs ref = 9 - miss

Leader charges Todarr (+9 vs AC (+1 is from charge) = 20, hits for 1d12+3 = 6 damage.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Status]
Tromolden(42/42)
Orc Boss(8 damage taken)
Todarr(28/39)
[/sblock]

[sblock=Enemy defenses]
Orc boss - AC 17 Fo 15 Re 14 Wi 12
[/sblock]





[/sblock]


----------



## BlueLotus (Oct 28, 2008)

Calling on Erathis's aid, Moreen delivers a blow to the elusive firey bat.
[sblock=actions]standard action - bolstering strike Bolstering Strike (1d20+8=24,  1d8+4=9)
minor action - divine challenge on the firey bat
[/sblock]


----------



## PennStud77 (Oct 28, 2008)

[sblock=Todarr: Let's finish this]Steel Monsoon Strike: 11 + 9 = 20 vs. Ref 14 = HIT

Damage: 2d8 = 8 + 5 = 13 damage, and allows Tromolden to shift one square for free, if he wants to.[/sblock]


----------



## nerdytenor (Oct 28, 2008)

[sblock=Todarr]

Todarr  makes a furious slashing attack at the orc, ripping flesh and
armor. The orc howls in pain at the onslaught.

 "Oh well done, well done Todarr! I'm inclined to just sit back and watch this fight from a distance. On second thought..." Tromolden raises his hands in the direction of the orc and twitches his shoulders. The orc is pounded with force,  its body rocked from the impact.

The orc howls again, its head thrown back. It whips its greataxe around in a powerful circle and hits Todarr in the midsection, drawing blood. The orc grins evilly.

[sblock=Results]
Todarr hits orc for 13 damage

Tromolden hits orc (+7 vs Reflex = 15) for 8 damage (2d4+4)
 Orc is bloodied.

Orc attacks and heals (encounter power):
 Orc Hits Todarr (+8 vs AC = 27) for 11 damage (1d12 + 3)
 Todarr is bloodied.
 Orc heals 11 (no longer bloodied)


[/sblock]

[sblock=Status]
Tromolden(42/42)
Orc Boss (18 damage taken)
Todarr (17/39, bloodied)
[/sblock]

[/sblock]


----------



## nerdytenor (Oct 28, 2008)

*Karis is next*

Moreen's holy weapon is briefly wreathed in flames as it slices through one of the bat's wings.

[sblock=Results]
Moreen hits bat for 9.
Moreen gains 2 tmp hp.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Status]
Firey Bat (42 damage taken, bloodied, Challenged by Moreen)
Bat one (8 damage taken, Rellek's Quarry)
Bat two
Bat three
Joshua (21/34)
Rellek (25/41)
Moreen (31/46, 2 tmp hp)
NEXT: Karis (21/34)
[/sblock]


----------



## nerdytenor (Oct 29, 2008)

(deleted)


----------



## covaithe (Oct 29, 2008)

[sblock=ooc]My wife gave birth to a baby girl this morning.  I'm sleep deprived and rather distracted, and I don't really have attention to spare to run Karis directly just now.  Can you please NPC her for the moment?  Her basic plan is to use stealth to get CA and throw daggers.  She's also looking for good opportunities to use Dazing Strike.  

I'm definitely not dropping this game; it's one of my favorites at the moment.  Just need to get my feet under me.[/sblock]


----------



## nerdytenor (Oct 30, 2008)

[sblock=OOC]
Holy !@#$ congrats!!!!!!!!!oneoneone1!!!!!!!!!
Good luck with the sleep.



covaithe said:


> [sblock=ooc]My wife gave birth to a baby girl this morning.  I'm sleep deprived and rather distracted, and I don't really have attention to spare to run Karis directly just now.  Can you please NPC her for the moment?  Her basic plan is to use stealth to get CA and throw daggers.  She's also looking for good opportunities to use Dazing Strike.
> 
> I'm definitely not dropping this game; it's one of my favorites at the moment.  Just need to get my feet under me.[/sblock]



[/sblock]


----------



## PennStud77 (Oct 30, 2008)

*Another future gamer!!!*

Congratulations, Mate!


----------



## nerdytenor (Oct 30, 2008)

*Joshua is next*

Karis hurls her new dagger at the firey bat, and it doesn't disappoint. It tears a hole through the bat's neck, hitting the tree behind it blade-first with a satisfying thud before magically returning to her hand.  The bat crumples to the ground, its life and flame extinguished.

The other bats continue their diving.  Joshua manages to shoo one giant bat away with his staff.  Rellek barely has to duck the clumsy bat that flies in his direction - it flies for cover towards the nearest tree, but is spooked when it spots Karis there. Moreen is badly bruised as bat teeth are raked across a swath of exposed flesh. 

[sblock=Results]
Karis throws dagger at Firey bat (ranged basic)
  +12 vs AC(+2 from CA) = 27 HIT
  1d4+6 + 2d6 + 2 (sneak attack) = 18 damage DEAD (barely)
Karis tries for stealth again and succeeds against two bats.
  +10 = 16
  vs B1 +7 = 17 NOT STEALTHED
  vs B2 +7 = 8 STEALTHED
  vs B3 +7 = 9 STEALTHED

B1 attacks Moreen
  +10 (+2 from darkness) vs AC = 22 HIT, 1d6+10 (+6 from darkness) = 11 damage

B2 attacks Rellek
  +10 (+2 from darkness) vs AC = CRITICAL MISS
B2 notices Karis

B3 attacks Joshua
  +10 (+2 from darkness) vs AC = 14 MISS
[/sblock]


[sblock=Status]
Bat one (8 damage taken, Rellek's Quarry)
Bat two
Bat three (Karis stealthed)
NEXT: Joshua (21/34)
Rellek (25/41)
Moreen (22/46, bloodied)
Karis (21/34)
[/sblock]


----------



## BlueLotus (Oct 30, 2008)

[sblock=congrats!]woohoo! congrats Coviathe![/sblock]
"I'll be damned if I'm going to die to these flying rodents," Moreen says through grit teeth. She widens her stance and tightens her grip on her shield and sword. She ignores the stinging pain and prepares for a counter attack.
[sblock=actions]standard action - second wind, spend a healing surge to heal 11 hp, defenses get +2 bonus to the start of her next turn
minor action - channel divinity: divine strength. Medic's Longsword heals Rellek for 3 hp
spend an action point - standard action - ready an action - righteous smite on the next bat that enters a square adjacent to Moreen as a part of its attack or normal movement. Righteous Smite (1d20+7=9,  2d8+3=16) +2 = 18 (bah!)
edit: forgot to add the +2 damage bonus from divine strength, but Moreen missed anyway[/sblock]


----------



## The Digger (Oct 30, 2008)

Joshua peers around "Where are the darned things? I can hardly see them in this damned foliage."

Just then he notices one of them sweep past him, narrowly missing with its claws.

"Fast, aren't you, you little bastard. Well try this!"

Joshua sprints over towards Karis in order to get a better look at his quarry but even then the bat is half concealed in the dim shade of a tree. Joshua swiftly changes his plan and instead pushes outwards with his arms, creating a wall of thunderous force which gusts under the tree, injuring the bat and pushing it a little further away.

[sblock=OOC] Move 4 squares towards Karis; Standard: Thunderwave vs Fort: 22 (Hit!) 6 damage and bat pushed 1 square further away.[/sblock]

[sblock=OOC to Covaithe]Congrats C: Just think - years of panic and expense - welcome to the club![/sblock]


----------



## nerdytenor (Oct 31, 2008)

*Everyone's turn again*

Rellek sends two arrows at his quarry, one missing, and the other one pulling a bit of leathery flesh off of the body of the bat.

Karis tosses her dagger again, relishing the feel of the blade. Her aim is true, the dagger sending black blood gushing from the nearest bat. She ducks back into the shadow of her tree, ready to stike again.

Moreen concentrates, awaiting the next bat attack, but no attack comes.
Nevertheless, divine power radiates from her sword, providing Rellek with some aid.

Once again, the three bats mindlessly attack their nearest targets, going after Rellek,  Joshua,and Karis. Rellek tries to distract his bat with a quick arrow, but misses. All three adventurers are badly injured. The bats retreat under the cover of the trees.


[sblock=Moreen]

Good news:

1) no bat attacked you, so your readied action did not go off, and thus you have not spent your encounter power (or your action point by my ruling).
2) Your sword heals 4 hp, not 3 (3 from cha and 1 from sword enh. bonus)

Bad news:

3) You _did_ use your divine strength, but it didn't apply to any attack alas.

[/sblock]

[sblock=Results]
Moreen  uses 2nd wind
  heals 11
  +2 all defenses till start of next turn
Moreen uses divine strength
Rellek heals 4 (3 for cha + 1 for sword bonus)

Joshua hits B3 for 6 damage

Rellek uses twin strike against B1
  +4vsAC(+1 primeshot, -2 concealment) = 21 HIT
  +4vsAC(+1 primeshot, -2 concealment) = 14 MISS
  1d10 + 1d8 (hunter's quarry) = 6 damage (doh)

Karis uses ranged basic against B3
  +10 vs AC (+2 CA,-2 concealment) = 19 HIT
  1d4+6 + 2d6+2(sneak attack) = 16 damage

Karis uses stealth
  +10 = 19
  vs B1 +7 =  23 (not stealthed)
  vs B2 +7 = 26 (not stealthed)
  vs B2 +7 = 9 (stealthed)


B1 attacks Rellek
    Rellek uses disruptive strike
    +6 vs AC (+1 prime shot) = 15 MISS
B1 rolls
  +10 vs AC(+2 from dim light) = 24 HIT
  1d6+10(+6 from dim light) = 15 damage

B2 attacks Karis
  +10 vs AC(+2 from dim light) = 19 HIT
  1d6+10(+6 dim light) = 12 damage

B3 attacks Joshua
  +10 vs AC(+2 from dim light) = 25 HIT
  1d6+10(+6 dim light) = 14 damage
[/sblock]

[sblock=Status]
Bat one (14 damage taken, Rellek's Quarry)
Bat two
Bat three (19 damage taken, bloodied, Karis stealthed)
NEXT: Joshua (7/34, bloodied)
NEXT: Rellek (14/41, bloodied)
NEXT: Moreen (33/46, +2 defenses till start next turn)
NEXT: Karis (9/34, bloodied)
[/sblock]
[sblock=Encounter Powers Used]
Moreen
2nd wind
Channel Divinity

Joshua
Force orb

Rellek
Disruptive Strike
[/sblock]

[sblock=Daily Powers Used]
Karis
two surges

Moreen
one lay on hands
two surges
Paladin's Judgement
[/sblock]


----------



## nerdytenor (Oct 31, 2008)

[sblock=Todarr]
Doh, I think I forgot to mention it is your turn in your thread as well
[/sblock]


----------



## The Digger (Oct 31, 2008)

Joshua almost screams in agony as the bat hits home but the harsh treatment and beatings at the temple have almost inured him to pain. Stepping briskly into the shadows under the nearest tree he tries to gain a little concealment whilst at the same time getting his breath back.

[sblock=OOC]Move 1 under tree; Second wind; recover 7hp.[/sblock]


----------



## PennStud77 (Nov 1, 2008)

Oops, should have realized you posted everyone else in my vicinity

[sblock=Todarr]Furious Smash.  Todarr sweeps longsword into the left belly of the enemy: 9 + 10 (bloodied) = 19 vs Fort [no defenses posted for these enemies, but I'll assume I hit an 19 Fort] hit for 4 damage.  The orc is able to block most of the attack, but the force of the strike causes him to stagger a bit to the left of me, where I am not entirely between him and Tromolden.  Immediately after the strike, Todarr replies over his shoulder Attack now!!, allowing Tromolden to bolster his coordinated attack for greater efficiency (+3 to attack and damage on next attack)

Minor Action: infused with encouragement by the quickness of dispatching most of the enemy force, as well as this new coordinated attack, Todarr gives himself a pat on the back (heal 10 + 5 = 15 HP to a total of 32 HP)

No move action used.[/sblock]


----------



## nerdytenor (Nov 2, 2008)

[sblock=Todarr]
"Yes yes," Tromolden says, almost bored. "Attack, attack." He launches another
barrage of magical force at the orc, and smiles despite himself as the orc
recoils. "Not a very tough one, here."

The orc tries to penetrate Todarr's defenses, but the battle has clearly worn
him down.

[sblock=Results]
Todarr hits orc for 4 damage, grants Tromolden +3 atk/dmg next attack.
Todarr heals for 15 (no longer bloodied).

Tromolden uses magic missile
  +10 (+3 furious smash) vs Ref = 26 HIT
  2d4 + 7 (+3 furious smash) =  13 damage.

Orc attacks Todarr
  +8 vs AC = 12 MISS
[/sblock]


[sblock=Status]
Tromolden(42/42)
Orc Boss (35 damage taken, bloodied)
Todarr (32/39)
[/sblock]

[sblock=Enemy defenses]
Orc boss - AC 17 Fo 15 Re 14 Wi 12
[/sblock]
[sblock=Encounter Powers Used]
One inspiring word
[/sblock]

[sblock=Daily Powers Used]
One surge
[/sblock]

[/sblock]


----------



## Arbanax (Nov 3, 2008)

[Sblock]
Ok hi all I'm back and boy look what happens, Rellek is almost shredded and Covaithe has had a baby - belated congrats mate. 
[/sblock]

Rellek staved back the cry from the pain of the dark bats attack.  He felt his heritage blood rage boil within him, his people indomitable spirit which flowed in him remained undaunted despite the beating he'd taken.  

[sblock]
ok I am using a second wind and spending a healing surge which means +2 to defences for the rest of this turn.  So that is +12 to my Hp taking me back to 26 I believe.  

I will use my move action to take me two squares south of Moreen's current position and wait for my quarry to attack. 

good to be back.

[/sblock]


----------



## nerdytenor (Nov 4, 2008)

*Moreen is next*

Joshua  and Rellek take  a moment  to recover as the battle rages on.

[sblock=OOC]
Good to have you back! Wouldn't want to take the blame if you died... 
[/sblock]

[sblock=Results]
Joshua uses 2nd wind, heals 7, +2 defenses
Rellek    uses 2nd    wind, heals 12,    +2 defenses
[/sblock]

[sblock=Status]
Bat one (14 damage taken, Rellek's Quarry)
Bat two
Bat three (19 damage taken, bloodied, Karis stealthed)
Joshua (14/34, bloodied, +2 defenses till start next turn)
Rellek (26/41, +2 defenses till start next turn)
NEXT: Moreen (33/46)
NEXT: Karis (9/34, bloodied)
[/sblock]

[sblock=Encounter Powers Used]
Moreen
2nd wind
Channel Divinity

Joshua
Force orb
2nd wind

Rellek
Disruptive Strike
2nd wind
[/sblock]

[sblock=Daily Powers Used]
Karis
two surges

Moreen
one lay on hands
two surges
Paladin's Judgement

Joshua
1 surge

Relek
1 surge
[/sblock]


----------



## BlueLotus (Nov 4, 2008)

With Rellek positioned to guard to the southeast, Moreen runs at the bats to the northwest. She swings her sword with her mounting frustration behind the attack. Her blow narrowly misses. Moreen curses and calls on Erathis for more aid.

[sblock=actions]move action - move to 1 square southeast of bat 2 (it's my understanding that diagonal moves now all count as only 1 square. in 3.5, every other diagonal square moved counted double)
standard action - Righteous Smite (1d20+9=15,  2d8+3=6)
minor action - divine challenge bat 2[/sblock]

[sblock=ooc rules question]I was considering a charge attack before I found that diagonal movement all counts as 1 square. But a question came from considering charge. Charge is a standard action in which you move up to your movement as part of a basic attack. At the end of the standard action, it terminates all further actions in your round. But is it possible, though maybe an abuse of the rules system, to take your move action before the charge action, thereby doubling your movement?[/sblock]


----------



## The Digger (Nov 4, 2008)

Absolutely allowed!  It is the intention of the rules.  Move then charge.  And yes, each square counts 1 - even diagonals, unlike in 3.5.  Also as far as I know there is no need to even move in a straight line to charge as long as you a) move at least 2 squares in your charge and b) go directly to the nearest square from which you can attack.


----------



## nerdytenor (Nov 5, 2008)

[sblock=OOC]
Yes, allowed and very useful.
There is some ambiguity on the movement requirements. My interpretation:

- You must move two squares away from the square you start in at the start of the charge (NOT at the start of your TURN). This means, in theory, you could take two steps backward as a move action and then charge forward, battering ram style (although not sure that this would be that useful in practice).
- You must end your charge in the nearest square adjacent to the target from when you started the charge (NOT when you started your TURN). If that square is not available, you cannot charge. 
- You do not need to move in a straight line, but I rule that you need to move toward the target - each square of movement should take you closer (unless something is blocking your way).

[/sblock]


----------



## nerdytenor (Nov 5, 2008)

*Everyone - your turn*

Karis throws her dagger once more, catching one of the shadow bats by surprise and nearly killing it.

The three remaining bats strike once more, flying from tree to tree. Two fly at Moreen, the first bouncing harmlessly off her shield and landing near Joshua and Karis, the second biting with shocking ferocity. The third bat attacks Rellek, and sends pain shooting through his body.

With the entire    party hurting,    the battle continues in    the darkness.

[sblock=Results]
Moreen misses Bat two
Moreen challenges Bat two

Karis attacks Bat three with deft strike
  +10 vs AC (+2 CA, -2 concealment) = 28 HIT
  1d4+6 + 2d6+2 (sneak attack) = 16 damage
Karis moves back to her square and rolls stealth:
  +10 = 12 (ouch)
  vs B1 +7 = 15 FAIL
  vs B2 +7 = 14 FAIL
  vs B3 +7 = 27 FAIL

Bat one attacks Rellek
  +10 vs AC (+2 dim light) = 20 HIT (even with +2 defenses, alas)
  1d6+10 = 15 damage

Bat two attacks Moreen
  +10 vs AC (+2 dim light) = 28 HIT
  1d6+10 = 11 damage

Bat three attacks Moreen
  +10 vs AC (+2 dim light) = 15 MISS
[/sblock]
[sblock=Status]
Bat one (14 damage taken, Rellek's Quarry)
Bat two (challenged by Moreen)
Bat three (35 damage taken, bloodied (almost dead))
NEXT: Joshua (14/34, bloodied)
NEXT: Rellek (11/41, bloodied)
NEXT: Moreen (22/46, bloodied)
NEXT: Karis (9/34, bloodied)
[/sblock]

[sblock=Encounter Powers Used]
Moreen
2nd wind
Channel Divinity
Righteous Smite

Joshua
Force orb
2nd wind

Rellek
Disruptive Strike
2nd wind
[/sblock]
[sblock=Daily Powers Used]
Karis
two surges

Moreen
one lay on hands
two surges
Paladin's Judgement

Joshua
1 surge

Relek
1 surge
[/sblock]


----------



## Arbanax (Nov 5, 2008)

Rellek, felt the shocking pain of the shadow bat as its brutal fangs ripped into his arm, but quickly he cleared his head.  Within him the ancient rage of his forefathers burned brighter with incandescent brilliance giving him both the will and the wish to see this battle ended.  

[sblock]
Rellek will move up to B1 

And then use his breath weapon on the bat for his minor action and if its still alive, then attack with twin attack to try and finish it off.  

So breath weapon {Argh just tried twice to log in after registering at invisible castle and both times I don't get past the registration screen. Since everyone else is using it I thought I ought to be its so slow!!! Sorry going to leave it and just go with the old fashioned way.}

11+6+1 DB fury=18 to hit v Reflex for 3 hp damage (doh!)

Twin strike:

10 + 6 (+1 for dragon born fury)= 17 - 6 damage.  
5+5 +1= 11 (double Doh!)

[/sblock]


----------



## The Digger (Nov 5, 2008)

Joshua's breath came in fits and starts. His chest was pounding and he could feel his heart racing. These were only bats, for Ioun's sake! How could they be so difficult to deal with?

Just as he thought that, one of the little devils whizzed up close to him. In a flash Joshua pointed his staff and chanted the first words that came to mind. A bolt of energy spat out at the bat and hit it cleanly, charring its wing.

Buoyed up by his success Joshua re-doubled his efforts and tried again. This time however his aim was off and he burned a large hole in the tree instead.

[sblock=OOC]Magic Missile v B2: 22 vs Ref; 9 Force damage.
Action Point spent: Magic Missile vs same target misses by a mile.
Roll Lookup [/sblock]


----------



## covaithe (Nov 5, 2008)

Karis drops her dagger, whips out her shortsword, and strikes a hard blow at the bat under the tree with her.  Unfortunately, despite her Elven reflexes, she misses.  

[sblock=actions]Dazing strike against B2:  hits AC 12 for 10 damage.  Rerolling due to Elven Accuracy:  12.  Well, crap.[/sblock]


----------



## nerdytenor (Nov 5, 2008)

[sblock=Rellek]
- You have your bow out, not your axes. Do you want to do twin strike with your bow?
- Bat has concealment in the trees, which is -2 to hit unless you are under the same tree.
- Don't forget to roll hunter's quarry damage! (breath weapon hit, so you get to apply it)
[/sblock]


----------



## Arbanax (Nov 6, 2008)

[sblock]

Well doh! to me, sorry NT, was in a hurry yesterday and some how assumed I was onto axes.  

Anyway sorted out Invisible castle and so I roll: 2 For Hunters Quarry...making that a total of 5 for breath weapon then.

[/sblock]


----------



## nerdytenor (Nov 7, 2008)

[sblock=OOC]
I have a very busy weekend of performances and so may be a little slower posting than normal.

- nt
[/sblock]


----------



## Arbanax (Nov 7, 2008)

[Sblock]
and therefore you might not have time to read this, but in any case hope all goes well.

Ab

[/Sblock]


----------



## nerdytenor (Nov 7, 2008)

*Moreen (and Todarr in other thread) are next*

The party's bad luck continues, as Karis and Rellek can't seem to score
hits on their bats. Rellek's Dragon Breath does a little damage, and
one of Joshua's two magic missiles manages to hit.

[sblock=Results]
Rellek misses B1 twice with twin strike.
Rellek hits B1 with dragon breath for 3+2(hq) = 5 damage

Joshua hits B2 for 9 force damage.
Joshua spends AP, misses B2

Karis misses with Dazing strike
Karis uses elven accuracy - still misses
[/sblock]

[sblock=Status]
Bat one (19 damage taken, bloodied, Rellek's Quarry)
Bat two (9 damage taken, challenged by Moreen)
Bat three (35 damage taken, bloodied (almost dead))
Joshua (14/34, bloodied)
Rellek (11/41, bloodied)
Karis (9/34, bloodied)
NEXT: Moreen (22/46, bloodied)
[/sblock]
[sblock=Encounter Powers Used]
Karis
Elven Accuracy
Dazing Strike

Moreen
2nd wind
Channel Divinity
Righteous Smite

Joshua
Force orb
2nd wind
action point

Rellek
Disruptive Strike
2nd wind
Dragon Breath
[/sblock]

[sblock=Daily Powers Used]
Karis
two surges

Moreen
one lay on hands
two surges
Paladin's Judgement

Joshua
1 surge
1 action point

Relek
1 surge
[/sblock]


----------



## Arbanax (Nov 8, 2008)

Rellek, drew breath, seizing a moment to take better aim, before letting loose with two more arrows, as again he prayed a blessing and let loose at his quarry once again.

[sblock=actions]

Ok here goes twin strike once again at Bat 1 my quarry...

Hit 1: Nat 20 followed by a nat 8.  So one hit

so that is 10 max damage, I can't remember if I get max damage for hunters quarry or I need to roll.  (I rolled anyway getting = 3) 

[/sblock]


----------



## PennStud77 (Nov 8, 2008)

[sblock=Todarr]Attempting to end the fight, Todarr feints (flavor only) an attack, which the orc boss buys hook, line, and sinker, leaving his flank open for a strong attack natural 20!!! + 9 vs AC = CRITICAL HIT for 8 (critical) + 4 (necrotic) + 5 = 17 damage.  Todarr then sneers (minor action) and plants his feet and hunkers down for the counterattack (move action).

**When I wrote this post, I was going to use an encounter power, until I used the summary box to find out I had already used it... shout out to Digger (I believe) who suggested it.  So I readjusted for Wolf Pack Tactics: Tromolden may shift one square, if he so desires.[/sblock]


----------



## BlueLotus (Nov 10, 2008)

Moreen chases down one of the elusive bats and finally connects with her blade. The encouraging blow did not cut very deeply, but Moreen hopes that it at least got its attention to buy some time for her harried companions.

[sblock=actions]move action - move to 1 square north east of bat 2
standard action - Bolstering Strike (1d20+8=24,  1d8+4=7)
[/sblock]


----------



## nerdytenor (Nov 11, 2008)

*Everyone - your turn again*

After her successful attack, Moreen is set upon by two of the bats, but just manages to fend them both off with a duck here and a parry there. Rellek is hit hard yet again, and the blow proves too much for even for him. He falls to the dirt, unconscious.

[sblock=OOC Rellek]
Unfortunately, B1 hit you before your turn came up. 
However, since you rolled a nat 20 for your attack,
I will let you keep that roll for your death saving throw on your next turn.
That means that on your turn you can spend a healing surge to gain hp
starting from 0 and become conscious again (but nothing else on that turn).
[/sblock]

[sblock=Results]
Moreen hits B2 for 7 damage.
Moreen gains 2 tmp hp.

B1 crits Rellek for 16 damage.
Rellek is unconscious and must make death saving throws (oh, the suspense )

B2 attacks Moreen
  +10 vs AC = 18 MISS

B3 attacks Moreen
  +10 vs AC = 21 JUST MISS

[/sblock]

[sblock=Status]
Bat one (19 damage taken, bloodied, Rellek's Quarry)
Bat two (16 damage taken, challenged by Moreen)
Bat three (35 damage taken, bloodied (almost dead))
NEXT: Joshua (14/34, bloodied)
NEXT: Rellek (-5/41, dying, must save against death)
NEXT: Karis (9/34, bloodied)
NEXT: Moreen (22/46, 2 tmp hp, bloodied)
[/sblock]


[sblock=Encounter Powers Used]
Karis
Elven Accuracy
Dazing Strike

Moreen
2nd wind
Channel Divinity
Righteous Smite

Joshua
Force orb
2nd wind
action point

Rellek
Disruptive Strike
2nd wind
Dragon Breath
[/sblock]

[sblock=Daily Powers Used]
Karis
two surges

Moreen
one lay on hands
two surges
Paladin's Judgement

Joshua
1 surge
1 action point

Relek
1 surge
[/sblock]


----------



## nerdytenor (Nov 11, 2008)

[sblock=Todarr]

Todarr's mighty swing elicits a grunt from the orc, who provides a sneer of his own before falling to the ground, dead.

Tromolden hunches over towards the ground, wheezing slightly. His interrogation and 'escape' from Greensfen have clearly tired him. "Well done, Todarr, well done!" He moves towards the orc and gives it a swift kick before searching the body. He finds a small pouch, looks inside, and tosses it to Todarr. "Here, consider this your first payment in the service of Baradur. Congratulations!"  He flashes a brief, somewhat insincere smile, and sits down on the ground, still not fully recovered.

"I feel we have travelled far enough for now. That blasted town is far behind us, and with these scum gone," he says, gesturing at the fallen orcs, "we have a nice camp ready-made for us!"   The 'camp' consists of an extinguished fire, some scraps of food, and some primitive-looking  leather tools. "We dare not light the fire of course, but I'm betting these orcs cleared out most of the beasts living near by. Or so we can hope."

"I don't suppose you'd mind taking the first watch?" With this, he lies down on the ground near one of the falling orcs and shuts his eyes.

[sblock=Loot!]
The pouch contains 50 gold pieces.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Final Status]
Tromolden(42/42)
Todarr (32/39)
[/sblock]

[sblock=Daily Powers Used]
Todarr
one surge
[/sblock]

[/sblock]


----------



## Arbanax (Nov 11, 2008)

The sounds of battle echoed distently in Rellek's mind.  Strange sounds from far off, he wanted to sleep, he hurt.  But something within him insistently and persistently refused to give up, slowly as if lifting some great weight, Rellek's eyes fluttered open.  

[sblock=actions]
OK so one healing surge leaves me on 12 hp, since we are starting from 0 - that is so cool a mechanic.  Imagine a surge from minus whatever.  

having surged I'm lying still as ordered 
[/sblock]


----------



## covaithe (Nov 11, 2008)

Karis scoops up her dagger and attempts to conceal herself under her tree.  She crouches, waiting for a bat to approach, ready to jump aside and fling her dagger at it in passing.  

[sblock=actions]Move:  pick up dagger, attempt stealth (I think I can do this...) 15 (I mistyped it as 1d20-10 instead of +10; that's a 15, not a -5!)
Ready action:  when a bat comes on another strafing run like that to attack one of the people under this tree, attack with deft strike, moving 2 squares perpendicular to the bat's motion, if possible.  The idea is to try to avoid getting hit, while hopefully retaining combat advantage.  Attack roll:  hits AC 20 for 12 damage.  That includes CA and sneak attack; if she doesn't have those it hits AC 18 for 8 damage.  

(Gotta love rolling 2,1,1 on 3d6...)
[/sblock]


----------



## The Digger (Nov 12, 2008)

"Where are the darn things?" Joshua's voice displayed both his fear and his anger at the shadowy opponents. "I know there's one in the shadows over there but just where..."

He peered into the shadows below the tree to the northeast (B2). "Ah! I know! I was keeping this for someone special but now is as good a time as any."

"Sraira Fuego!" His voice rang out as he pointed at the area west of the tree and a ball of flame suddenly appeared next to the tree, charring both the leaves and the unfortunate bat sheltering thereunder.

[sblock=OOC]Daily Power: Flaming Sphere: sphere attacks adjacent creature 2d6+4 fire damage: Hit vs AC= 18: damage 7. Roll Lookup When the bat starts its next move it takes an additional 6 damage: Roll Lookup [/sblock]


----------



## nerdytenor (Nov 12, 2008)

*Moreen is next*

As Rellek rouses himself and Karis prepares to strike, Joshua's flaming sphere burns the flesh of its target bat, sending a foul odor into the air.

[sblock=Results]
Rellek rolls a 20 for death save, spends surge, gains 12 hp

Joshua hits B2 for 7 - it takes 6 more on next move.

Karis readies attack.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Status]
Bat one (19 damage taken, bloodied, Rellek's Quarry)
Bat two (23 damage taken, bloodied, challenged by Moreen, 6 damage next move)
Bat three (35 damage taken, bloodied (almost dead))
Joshua (14/34, bloodied)
Rellek (12/41, bloodied, prone)
Karis (9/34, bloodied)
NEXT: Moreen (22/46, 2 tmp hp, bloodied)
[/sblock]


[sblock=Encounter Powers Used]
Karis
Elven Accuracy
Dazing Strike

Moreen
2nd wind
Channel Divinity
Righteous Smite

Joshua
Force orb
2nd wind
action point

Rellek
Disruptive Strike
2nd wind
Dragon Breath
[/sblock]

[sblock=Daily Powers Used]
Karis
two surges

Moreen
one lay on hands
two surges
Paladin's Judgement

Joshua
1 surge
1 action point

Relek
2 surges

Joshua
Flaming Sphere
[/sblock]


----------



## BlueLotus (Nov 13, 2008)

Moreen continues her assault, running down another bat and barely cutting it with the very tip of her blade as it arcs through the air.

[sblock=actions]
move - move to 1 square southeast of bat 3
standard action - Bolstering Strike (1d20+8=21, 1d8+4=5) on bat 3[/sblock]


----------



## nerdytenor (Nov 13, 2008)

*One bat and two adventurer's down! Everyone's turn!*

Moreen's attack is more than enough to  kill the ailing bat.

With Rellek on the ground, the bat to the south flies towards Joshua under the tree. As it approaches Joshua, Karis emerges from the shadows, hurling her dagger and inflicting a grave wound on the beast. The bat chirps and changes course and heads towards the source of the dagger, retaliating with teeth and claws. Karis pales and falls to the ground, unconscious.

The party continues to be knocked over like dominoes, the other bat clawing and biting at Joshua with such terrible ferocity that even his staff cannot protect him. He just registers tasting dirt before passing out.

[sblock=Results]
Moreen kills B3, gains 2 tmp hp (but they do not stack so no change)

As B1 flies north, Karis attack triggered
Karis stealth = 15 vs Bat(+8) = 14 STEALTHED
Karis hits bat one for 12 damage.

B1 attacks Karis
  +8 (+2 dim light, -2 concealment) vs AC = 18  HIT
  1d6+10(+6 dim light) = 11 damage
Karis is dying.

B2 moves, takes 6 damage
B2 attacks Joshua
  +8 (+2 dim light, -2 concealment) vs AC = 24 HIT
  1d6+10(+6 dim light) = 14 damage
Joshua is dying.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Status]
Bat one (31 damage taken, bloodied, Rellek's Quarry)
Bat two (29 damage taken, bloodied)
NEXT: Joshua (0/34, must make death saving throws)
NEXT: Rellek (12/41, bloodied, prone)
NEXT: Karis (-2/34, must make death saving throws)
NEXT: Moreen (22/46, 2 tmp hp, bloodied)
[/sblock]

[sblock=Encounter Powers Used]
Karis
Elven Accuracy
Dazing Strike

Moreen
2nd wind
Channel Divinity
Righteous Smite

Joshua
Force orb
2nd wind
action point

Rellek
Disruptive Strike
2nd wind
Dragon Breath
[/sblock]

[sblock=Daily Powers Used]
Karis
two surges

Moreen
one lay on hands
two surges
Paladin's Judgement

Joshua
1 surge
1 action point

Relek
1 surge
[/sblock]


----------



## Arbanax (Nov 13, 2008)

Rellek now conscious and awake her the scream of two of his friends and his anger surged again. Getting himself back up, and thankful that his combat reflexes meant his bow was still to hand, he fired off two more arrows as his quarry.  

[sblock=actions]
Rellek gets up, and then uses twin strike on B1

First roll = 20 
second roll = 14 (actually that should be 15 since I'm bloodied, sorry realised only afterwards)

So only one hit I fear, damage 1d8 +1d10= 9hp against B1.

[OOC = Oh dear, so its a long time since I played D&D - for those more experienced is this looking like a TPK -Todarr of course?  I mean we're really getting our booty kicked, aren't we?]

[/sblock]


----------



## nerdytenor (Nov 13, 2008)

With the party in trouble, Rellek's arrow proves true, leaving only one enemy bat alive.

[sblock=OOC]
Nah, don't think TPK is very likely here. Although if I keep rolling like this...
[/sblock]

[sblock=Results]
B1 is dead - only B2 remains now
[/sblock]


----------



## covaithe (Nov 13, 2008)

Karis lies limply on the ground, bleeding freely.

ooc:  death save:  6


----------



## The Digger (Nov 13, 2008)

Joshua's mouth drops open and a fresh torrent of blood issues forth. His breathing slows and minor convulsions run through his body.

[sblock=OOC]Death saving throw 2: Oops! BUT the bat that attacked me (B2) was the bat challenged by Moreen so as well as the 6 damage from the Flaming Sphere, shouldn't it have taken damage because it attacked me and not her?[/sblock]


----------



## nerdytenor (Nov 13, 2008)

[sblock=OOC]
The challenge ended because Moreen did not engage B2 last turn. I forgot to remove that from the status, sorry about that.
[/sblock]


----------



## nerdytenor (Nov 13, 2008)

*Moreen is next*

[sblock=Status Update]
Bat two (29 damage taken, bloodied)
Joshua (0/34, 1 death-roll failed, must make death saving throws)
Rellek (12/41, bloodied)
Karis (-2/34, 1 death-roll failed, must make death saving throws)
NEXT: Moreen (22/46, 2 tmp hp, bloodied)
[/sblock]


----------



## BlueLotus (Nov 14, 2008)

Moreen, seeing her companions felled before her, renews her attack on the remaining bat after shouting a prayer for the fallen. Her rosary clangs against her metal armor as she launches a flurry of blows at the end of her charge. She feels Erathis's pressence fill her arms with renewed vigor and strikes decisively on the thrice damned bat.

[sblock=actions]
okay, I'm getting creative to try to squeeze the most out of Moreen's turn that I can.
minor action - channel divinity: divine mettle, (flipped a coin for who gets it. Karis gets an immediate saving throw with Mo's +3 Charisma bonus added to the roll.
Medic's Longsword - Joshua is healed for 4 hp
converting a move action into a minor action - divine challenge on Bat 2
standard action - charge bat 2. +3 prof +2 str +1 half level +1 magic +1 charge bonus = +8 to attack Charge (1d20+8=12,  1d8+3=11) (curses!)
spend an action point for a standard action - Holy Strike (1d20+7=21,  1d8+5=13) on bat 2
[/sblock]


----------



## nerdytenor (Nov 14, 2008)

[sblock=Moreen]
Bad News : You already used channel divinity this encounter.
Good News: The bat is dead so the encounter is over after your second attack anyhow. Phew.
[/sblock]


----------



## nerdytenor (Nov 14, 2008)

Moreen's strike sends the last bat fluttering to its death, ending the battle and saving the party.

[sblock=Final Status]
Phew, that was a brutal fight! Feel free to heal up your companions and spend surges as you see fit.

Joshua (0/34, unconscious, needs healing)
Rellek (12/41, bloodied)
Karis (-2/34, unconscious, needs healing)
Moreen (22/46, bloodied)
[/sblock]

[sblock=Daily Powers Used]
Karis
two surges

Moreen
one lay on hands
two surges
Paladin's Judgement
 1 action point

Joshua
1 surge
1 action point

Relek
1 surge
[/sblock]


----------



## BlueLotus (Nov 14, 2008)

With the bats defeated, Moreen does what she can to aid her downed companions, then tends to her own wounds while offering soft words of thanks to her divine patron.

[sblock=ooc]....doh! You're right. For some reason I thought I could use them twice in an encounter. I got it confused with lay on hands. Well Moreen can still make herself useful with some heal checks. Do you want rolls to stabilize them? I might as well make them just in case. 

Karis and Joshua - Heal Checks (1d20+8=28,  1d20+8=12) 

Hmm.. if you want rolls I guess I'll need a retry on Joshua... or someone else can try too.

Moreen spends 2 surges for herself to get to 44 hp. 8 surges left[/sblock]


----------



## nerdytenor (Nov 14, 2008)

[sblock=OOC]
Nah, I assume out of combat everyone can recover- no need for more checks.
[/sblock]


----------



## covaithe (Nov 14, 2008)

Karis rises stiffly from the ground.  "Well, that was pleasant," she snarls.  She gives the nearest bat a vicious kick.  "I hope Todarr is still alive.  When I catch up to him, I want to kill him myself."

[sblock=ooc]With Todarr gone, I think the only way we have to spend surges is by Second Wind, yes?  Which takes time, during which we'll get farther behind Todarr.  Quite a pickle.  Oh, well, I suppose that's what I get for supporting a plan where we split the party.[/sblock]


----------



## The Digger (Nov 14, 2008)

[sblock=OOC]Second WInd only applies during combat. 

Basically we just use surges to heal up. Joshua is on 0 HP so would need to spend 4 surges to be back on full. He has already spent one so has now spent 5 that leaves him 4 surges for the rest of the day.

Those figures of course are assuming no further healing from other powers.[/sblock]


----------



## nerdytenor (Nov 14, 2008)

With the fight now over, the party remembers about Todarr and the mage. The sounds of their battle have died out too, and the party searches in the darkness for them.

[sblock=Perception DC 10]
You can just see Todarr and the mage in the distance
[sblock=Perception DC 15]
They appear to have set up camp under a tree
[sblock=Perception DC 20]
There are dead orcs littered around them
[/sblock]
[/sblock]
[/sblock]

[sblock=OOC Surges]
Surges can be spent freely if you take a short rest - I think that's where the confusion was. I assumed you were taking one when I shouldn't have.
[/sblock]


----------



## Arbanax (Nov 14, 2008)

Rellek felt relief flood his frame as the last bat was finally dispatched by Moreen's brave blow.  Moving among his companions, he did what he could for them, following Moreen's lead.  He knew his battlefield skills were no match for her's. 

Then he sat down to gather his strength, pulling out some rations to eat.  Fighting always made him hungry for some reason. 

[sblock]

Right I have 7 surges left if I use 4 of them I'm up to full strength, but if i use three I can be up to 36 hp...leaving me four left. So I think I'll do that - that way I'm only four shy of my usual amount.  

3 surges used, 4 left = hp 36

Having healed up I will scout around when ready...
[/sblock]


----------



## The Digger (Nov 15, 2008)

Joshua slumps to the ground again and pulls some journeybread from his pack. A few bites and a long drink of water and he feels much better.

"I have journeybread here, may I offer some? He gestures to the others.

[sblock=OOC]Use 4 surges to take Joshua to 28, leaving 4 surges for later.[/sblock]

"Should we carry on now? I do not like to leave Todarr on his own for too long. He may need our help." He grins. A most unusual sight from the stern wizard although the grin is a rueful one.

"That said, we could certainly have done with his help."


----------



## covaithe (Nov 15, 2008)

ooc:  Karis' perception: 27.  Sure, roll high out of combat.  

Karis' keen elven senses spot Todarr and the mage, surrounded by dead bodies, and she whispers her findings to the group.  "Looks like we need his help more than he needs ours," she mutters, settling in to wait for the mage's next move.  

ooc:  Karis will spend three surges, getting to 24/34, leaving her with 2 surges today, if I've counted right.


----------



## nerdytenor (Nov 15, 2008)

[sblock=Updated Status]
Joshua (28/34)
Rellek (36/41)
Karis (24/34)
Moreen (44/46)
[/sblock]

[sblock=Daily Powers Used]
Karis
five surges

Moreen
one lay on hands
four surges
Paladin's Judgement
 1 action point

Joshua
5 surges
1 action point

Relek
3 surges
[/sblock]


----------



## nerdytenor (Nov 15, 2008)

*Party reunion?*

[sblock=Karis]
The mage with Todarr appears to be asleep, and Todarr is looking in your direction.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Todarr]
With Tromolden fast asleep now, you take a moment to look around. You can just make out your companions trailing you  in the darkness.
[/sblock]


----------



## Arbanax (Nov 16, 2008)

Almost fully rested from the fight, Rellek looked to where Karis had spotted Todarr, Hm, he said quietly, it seem friend Todarr has been having fun with the dwellers here about as well.  

He moved forward to take in their location better.  It chafed him that he'd been taken by suprise by the bats and was now seeking to redouble his efforts to be ever watchful.


----------



## covaithe (Nov 16, 2008)

Karis waves Joshua closer, and whispers, "Can you do that thing you do with the magic sounds to whisper to Todarr?  Ask him if he knows where the where the bad guys are, or if we have to keep up this farce for longer."

ooc:  I'm referring to Ghost Sound, which I think can be used to whisper at range.


----------



## The Digger (Nov 16, 2008)

"Great minds think alike, dear Karis.  Just what I was planning to do.  Unfortunately I need to get a little closer.  Would you be so kind as to scout a path free of broken branches for me?  I don't need to get much closer, but a few more yards would be useful."

[sblock=OOC]I don't actually know how far we are from Todarr but Ghost Sound only has a range of 10.[/sblock]


----------



## nerdytenor (Nov 16, 2008)

[sblock=OOC]
I'm going to apply some fudge factor and assume your magical whispering will work in this instance regardless of range.

- nt
[/sblock]


----------



## The Digger (Nov 17, 2008)

Thanks to Karis clearing a few more yards of debris, Joshua moved slightly closer to Todarr and activated his Mage powers.

"To-darr?  Should we carry on with this or should we just finish him now?  We probably cannot follow proper;ly in daylight."

[sblock=OOC]Ghost Sound[/sblock]


----------



## PennStud77 (Nov 20, 2008)

Todarr will gesture with an open palm towards the party "hold back", then a thumb's up "everything is going well"


----------



## covaithe (Nov 20, 2008)

Karis rolls her eyes impatiently, but nods agreement.


----------



## Arbanax (Nov 20, 2008)

After checking the area is safe, Rellek will offer to take first watch.


----------



## nerdytenor (Nov 22, 2008)

The party rests without incident under the cover of one of the trees. 
As the sun rises, the last watch quickly wakes the rest of the party, and you all lie flat on the ground under the tree.

The morning light reveals that you have very little cover indeed from Todarr and the enemy. You can see Todarr quite clearly hunched near the sleeping form of the mage. Following them undetected will be nigh impossible unless you are very far behind - the land here is too flat, and the trees are unlikely to provide enough cover in the day. If they continue the way they have been going, however, they should hit what looks like a series of hills in a few miles, at which point you should be able to follow more closely. 

[sblock=Todarr]
You watch for a few hours as Tromolden sleeps. You wake him for his turn at watch, and just as you are settling into sleep it seems, he wakes you again. You are awake for the first light in the east as Tromolden slumbers.
[/sblock]


----------



## covaithe (Nov 22, 2008)

"We need to find a hiding place where we can see where they enter those hills," whispers Karis.  She starts looking around for exactly that.


----------



## nerdytenor (Nov 23, 2008)

[sblock=OOC Karis and friends]
It doesn't look like you'll be able to follow them _until_ they reach the hills. It's hard to judge the distance exactly with so much similar terrain, but it looks like the hills are about an hour away. You could hide under the tree in the dirt until they crest the first hill and then run after them...
[/sblock]


----------



## Arbanax (Nov 23, 2008)

Rellek wasn't at all happy with what the rising sun was showing them of their options.  But seeing little chance of hitting the hills before the mage and Todarr, perhaps waiting was their only viable option.


----------



## The Digger (Nov 23, 2008)

"At least we'll get a rest before we have to move.  And since we're going to have to run like demons to catch up, we'd better take all the rest we can."

Joshua opened his pack and took out some of his food and examined it carefully.

"Hairy jerky, anyone?"  He sounded suitably unimpressed.


----------



## nerdytenor (Nov 24, 2008)

[sblock=Todarr]
As the light of the sun fills the sky, Tromolden rouses from his slumber. He wipes his eyes and looks around. "No trouble?" he says, looking up. "Good, good. We are clear of those miserable wretches, it would seem." He grins. "Your former colleagues, I mean. No offense."

He takes a moment to look around the makeshift camp under the tree, and he steals a dagger off of one of the dead orcs. "These scum are beginning to smell." And it is true - the cold of the night no doubt slowed the rotting of their flesh, but things are beginning to smell pretty bad.

Tromolden stretches a bit, and then starts walking slowly towards a row of rolling hills a few miles off, not bothering to check if you are following him or not. "Come, this way. We are not far from a friendly camp - one of Baradur's combat outposts. It is there we will..." He pauses, grasping for the right word. "... _integrate_ you into Baradur's army. Yes, yes. You will be a most welcome addition."
[/sblock]


----------



## nerdytenor (Nov 27, 2008)

With the rest of the party still hidden, the mage steps out from under the tree, and begins to walk towards the hills in the distance. Todarr takes a moment to gather his belongings, and follows not far behind.

The party waits for what seems like an eternity for the duo to crest the first hill. Finally, the two start walking down the other side, and their heads slowly lower, disappearing from view. The party scrambles up from their cover and begins to run after them.

[sblock=Skill check]
Everyone (but Todarr), please make 2 endurance checks, DC 12. You lose a surge for each failure.
[/sblock]


----------



## covaithe (Nov 27, 2008)

Karis looks a little winded as they chase after the mage and Todarr.  

[sblock=ooc]Endurance checks 11 and 16.  Sigh.    I don't suppose I could get a circumstance bonus for Karis' Elven speed?  [/sblock]


----------



## Arbanax (Nov 28, 2008)

Rellek followed as quickly as the slowest member of the party would allow, his rest having left him more refreshed than other members of the party.  

[sblock=check]
I got 14 and 16 at last some good checks...

[/sblock]


----------



## The Digger (Nov 28, 2008)

As he pounded after Todarr and the mage, Joshua reflected on his past life.  It was seldom that he had any reason to be grateful for the early hardships but now, as he ran easily, his breathing well controlled, he was able to smile grimly.


----------



## BlueLotus (Dec 1, 2008)

Clunking and clanging loudly in her custom dwarven forged armor, Moreen was soon running short on breath. Perhaps it was because of being idle too long, or perhaps because she was just eager to stay with the mage. It went against a lot of her principles to just let this maniac run free, even if it was a ruse.

She had to focus her mind and make an effort to control her breathing. Though she was in peak condition due to her recent martial training, she still had trouble adapting her athletics to wearing heavy armor. After a while she settled into a good pace.

[sblock=checks]Endurance checks (1d20+5=9, 1d20+5=21)[/sblock]


----------



## nerdytenor (Dec 2, 2008)

[sblock=Todarr]
You walk with Tromolden past the drooping willows into a short stretch of empty, slightly muddy plain. About half an hour later, you reach a section of short, rolling hills. You crest the first hill, and as you do so, you can just make out a series of four or five tents in the distance.

"We are in luck - it looks as if Ruckzxxtz's camp is still here." It is difficult to say if he is pronouncing a name or merely clearing his throat, until he speaks the name again. "Ruckzxxtz leads one of Baradur's Circle's of Joining." Tromolden smiles, but does not elaborate further.

As you crest the last hill before the tents,  you see that there are four orcs seated by the closest tent, munching on gods-know-what - it looks like the leg of something foul. They are attired very differently from the orcs you dispatched during the evening prior - these are similarly armed, but their leather armor has been colored black, with tar or pitch from what you can tell. There is a pattern on the back of each orc's outfit - what looks like a figure in the center of a solid white circle, with lots of smaller figures surrounding it. 

Tromolden stops a fair ways off from the camp and shouts something out in a language that  hurts your ears. The orcs nearly leap up from their meal, weapons at the ready, but as soon as they lay eyes on Tromolden, their stance softens, and they bow, not rising until Tromolden barks out again. 

Several more orcs emerge from the other tents and draw near. As they come out, you notice something most disturbing - several of them seem to have traded their orc arms for something... else. One of them has a crab-like appendage, while another has a beasts mouth where one of its hands should be. A third has two normal orc legs, and two legs from some other unidentifiable creature, walking like some kind of orc-spider. 

Your attention shifts from orc to orc, pausing on each unnatural fusing of orc and animal, until you realize that the orcs are coming uncomfortably close. "Rzzntl asdf fkjljkzzym!" shouts Tromolden. The nearest orcs grab you by the shoulders. You instinctively push them away, but more orcs pile on, taking you to the ground and holding you there.

"Ah, Todarr. It is time to end your little ruse. I could tell from the beginning of your supposed betrayal of your friends  that your heart was not truly in it. But much of you will be 'in it' nevertheless - oh, very much so." He shouts out to the orcs again, and they grunt  and whinny in what must be laughter. Tromolden grins, clearly pleased with himself "You have proven your strength as well as your foolishness, Todarr, in bringing me this far. Your body parts will be joined with brave soldiers such as these where they can be put to good use."

Tromolden speaks to a nearby orc, gesturing towards one of the tents, and they go in, only to emerge with a slab of stone, identical to the ones you found near Greensfen in the farms. It takes seven orcs to haul it out while the rest of them hold you fast. "This stone will soothe you to sleep while I prepare for your joining ceremony. Would you like to say anything before your little nap?"
[/sblock]


----------



## Arbanax (Dec 2, 2008)

[sblock]

guys my internet is down I will be back on as soon ass I can am emailing from a friends.

Ab
[/sblock]


----------



## The Digger (Dec 3, 2008)

[sblock=OOC]What if anything can we see as we approach[/sblock]


----------



## nerdytenor (Dec 4, 2008)

[sblock=OOC]
Sorry for the delay - I will get things rolling again tomorrow.
[/sblock]


----------



## nerdytenor (Dec 4, 2008)

[sblock=Todarr]
Tromolden waits for you to begin speaking, thinks better of it, and motions to an orc behind you.

You feel a dull thud and the world turns to blackness as you fall unconscious...
[/sblock]


----------



## nerdytenor (Dec 5, 2008)

You race toward the hills, eager to catch up to Todarr and the mage. After a long, hard run, you finally reach the first hill, slowing down a bit to be sure to avoid notice once you crest the top. 

As you crest the first hill, you can just see over the tops of the next few hills, and you can see a series of tents a few hills away. Two obvious sets of tracks head in that direction, so you continue your pursuit, crawling low until you are out of sight, then getting up to run until the top of the next hill.

This goes on for what seems like an eternity until you reach the hill that lies just before the tents. As you crawl forward, you can see a Stone, identical in color and shape to the ones you saw in the abandoned farms of Greensfen.

Atop the stone lies Todarr, shackled, flat on his back. His sword gleams on the ground nearby, discarded by someone who did not know its true worth. You are near enough to tell that he is breathing, but unconscious.

Around the stone are four orcs, sitting in the grass looking stupid. They are all facing the stone, opposite you. 

Beyond the stone lie some tents, one open, and the rest closed. 

[sblock=OOC]
Map coming this evening. 
[/sblock]

[sblock=Daily Powers Used]
Karis
one surge

Moreen
one surge
[/sblock]


----------



## PennStud77 (Dec 5, 2008)

[sblock=OOC]I truly apologize for my absence; I have been having network issues over the past several days and could not even log on to say "can't log on".  Worked out well, however, because I do strongly believe that Todarr would not give Tromolden the satisfaction of any "final words", anyway[/sblock]


----------



## nerdytenor (Dec 5, 2008)

*Map update*


----------



## nerdytenor (Dec 5, 2008)

[sblock=ACTION!!]


It's a new day, so everyone has all their powers back (except for a couple of surges spent during the last sprint).
Todarr is unconscious (for now)
You have the element of surprise
The orcs can't see over the hilltop where you are.
Trees provide cover
Stone provides cover
Tents provide total concealment (unless they get pushed over or something).
These orcs don't look too tough (aka minions)
Have at it!
[/sblock]


----------



## nerdytenor (Dec 5, 2008)

[sblock=OOC]
You may take as many actions as you like before cresting the hill. 
If you decide to attack, you may all take one turn in any order as soon as you go over the hill as a surprise round.
[/sblock]


----------



## PennStud77 (Dec 5, 2008)

[sblock=Assumption]I am going to assume that NT is making some secret Will saves (or whatever else is needed) for me to overcome the sleepiness instilled by the Stone (or whatever)....  Just let me know if and when I come to and what sort of conditions I may still have (assuming, of course, I don't just wake up to 100%), and I will do my best to leap right in to Todarr's skin and make the best of my situation[/sblock]


----------



## nerdytenor (Dec 5, 2008)

[sblock=Spoiler]
Todarr will be back in action after the surprise round is over. This is assuming Todarr's fellows don't just abandon him... 
[/sblock]


----------



## The Digger (Dec 6, 2008)

Joshua whispers to the others "Any suggestions?"

Without waiting for a reply he continues "It would be good if we can take those orcs out quickly and quietly.  I could probably take out two of them with a sleep spell.  If two of you could get the other two, perhaps with arrows, then maybe Karis or Rellek could sneak down and release Todarr."

"Of course, that Mage, and possibly others of his kind, will probably be in the tents so we have to be ready to bring maximum force against them."


----------



## covaithe (Dec 6, 2008)

Karis whispers, "I say we start with the tents.  Rellek and I sneak up there and get a look inside.  Maybe we can take that mage out first.  You guys be ready to put down the ones that are visible, if they spot us."

ooc:  metagame-wise, I'm not sure if this is a great plan or not, but it's certainly in character for Karis.


----------



## Arbanax (Dec 8, 2008)

[sblock]
Well I'm back online - don't know what the problem was, but seems like the fault was outside the house, just glad to be back.  
[/sblock]

Rellek nodded his agreement to Karis.  He was happy to make sure that they knew what was in the tents before attempting to free Todarr.  

Rellek unloaded anything unneeded to make it easier to move silently and then followed Karis when she had prepared herself.  

[sblock=crunch]
Rellek rolled a 15 for the check.
[/sblock]


----------



## covaithe (Dec 8, 2008)

Karis moves away towards the nearest tent, flitting like a ghost through the shadows.

ooc:  Since no one has suggested a better plan, I guess we're going with the stealth approach.  Karis's stealth check:  30.  Yes!


----------



## nerdytenor (Dec 8, 2008)

[sblock=OOC]
For simplicity, let's just say the tent flaps open to the south, and they are all closed at the moment.
[/sblock]

Karis and Rellek slink over the hill and into the grass, easily avoiding detection. They loop around the tents...

[sblock=Karis and Rellek]
You peek underneath each of the tents as you slink past, starting with the tent in the southwest and moving around clockwise. You see four pairs of orc-feet under the first tent. The second tent has two pairs. The third tent has four giant spider (!) feet. The fourth tent has a single orc sleeping on the floor. And the fifth and final tent has two human feet and two orc feet. 

Most of the orcs you see are wearing black robes. The human, from his size and his outfit, is unmistakably the mage that fled with Todarr.
[/sblock]

... and minutes later, they return over the hill to join the rest of the party.

[sblock=OOC Karis and Rellek]
I won't require  you to make a second stealth roll if you want to go back out again, unless it involves something more risky than peeking under tents.
[/sblock]


----------



## BlueLotus (Dec 8, 2008)

[sblock=ooc]I profusely apologize guys. I'm simply swamped with responsibility lately. I've not had much time to myself in the past week at all. The good news is that finals week is this week. After friday, I will not have 18 hours of school bogging me down. Even better news than that is that next semester, I'll only be taking 12 hours, and it'll be my last semester =) I'll be cruising my way to a degree on easy mode.

I'd like to ask that NT or someone else run Moreen briefly as an npc for the next week while I wrap up these classes if possible. I promise to be more active and involved once this nightmare semester is over.[/sblock]


----------



## nerdytenor (Dec 9, 2008)

[sblock=OOC]
Good luck with finals week, BL!
If anyone would like to run Moreen while BlueLotus is away, let me know.
Otherwise I am happy to NPC her.

[/sblock]


----------



## covaithe (Dec 9, 2008)

[sblock=ooc tactics]I can think of two ways to go about this combat.  One is to try to start it with stealth, and CdG as many enemies as we can before they know we're here.  The other is to use the surprise round to free Todarr, and take our chances with what comes out of the tents.  

I suppose we could combine the two:  Karis goes around slitting throats until someone raises a cry, then Rellek swoops in and frees Todarr, with Moreen ready to intercept the reinforcements and Joshua clearing out the minions.  Sound like a plan?
[/sblock]


----------



## Arbanax (Dec 10, 2008)

Rellek, for his part thought about what he'd witnessed and reflected on Karis' comments.  

Friend Karis, has suggested two courses of action.  For myself I feel easier with the second, but I feel my place is with her.  As should her actions be discovered prematurely, then I question if our help would be swift enough to aid her.  

Having said more than he felt accustomed to, Rellek let the others take in his counsel  to determine the way forward.


----------



## covaithe (Dec 11, 2008)

Karis smiles, despite herself.  The expression looks strange on her face.  "Thanks, Rellek, but then who will get Todarr off of that rock?  I don't think we can count on him just falling off in his sleep."


----------



## nerdytenor (Dec 11, 2008)

[sblock=Positions]
Once you've decided what to do, let me know what positions you'd like to be in for your suprise assault. (I assume Moreen and Joshua will stay behind the hill until all !@#$ breaks loose).

I forgot to put coords on the map, naturally. Those will be on at the next map-update.
[/sblock]


----------



## PennStud77 (Dec 11, 2008)

[sblock=Position]After much deliberation, I have decided that my position will be on the rock taking a nap.  That is where I feel I can do the most[/sblock]


----------



## covaithe (Dec 12, 2008)

Karis stealthily makes her way to the entrance of the tent containing a single orc.


----------



## nerdytenor (Dec 13, 2008)

[sblock=Rellek]
Will Rellek be following Karis, or preparing to free Todarr?
[/sblock]


----------



## The Digger (Dec 13, 2008)

[sblock=OOC]Sorry for lack of activity. Internet connection has been very spotty recently. I reckon go with the CdG approach. The fewer we have to fight the better.[/sblock]

Joshua watches carefully as the stealthier members of the group sneak down the slope. _Fools!_ he thinks as they stroll into the danger zone.

That besides, he prepares to aid as best he can. He decides that he will use a Sleep spell on anyone he can see who reacts to the sneaky approach and so Readies that spell.

[sblock=OOC]Ready Sleep spell[/sblock]


----------



## nerdytenor (Dec 14, 2008)

[sblock=Karis]
You sneak into a tent, and find a single orc as expected. As he prepares to cry out, you ...

OOC: Haven't heard from Arbanax, so going to move this along. Go ahead and make an attack with CA. If you kill the orc in your surprise round, he will not get to alert the others.

[/sblock]


----------



## covaithe (Dec 15, 2008)

Karis stabs the orc viciously in the throat, hoping to silence it quickly.  

[sblock=actions]Riposte strike, hits AC 29 for 24 damage.    I'll roll the riposte if needed later.[/sblock]


----------



## nerdytenor (Dec 15, 2008)

The cry of the hapless orc dies in its throat as it slumps to the ground.

OOC: One orc (minion) down - Karis remains undetected. Next target?


----------



## Arbanax (Dec 15, 2008)

[sblock]

Argh same fault took my internet connection down and until I get a new router it may be spotty again...so sorry for the sudden drop in communication.  

[/sblock]

Rellek watched Karis go, watchful for her steps, he unloaded his longbow and readied his arrows, ready to take any that discovered her position, whilst also moving into position to best free Todarr when the best opportunity presented itself.


----------



## BlueLotus (Dec 16, 2008)

From her vantage point with Joshua, Moreen watched as Karis creeped up on the unsuspecting orc. She carefully, slowly, and silently drew her sword out of her scabbard. She had to be ready to spring into action should anything go wrong.

Seeing that Joshua was similarly prepared, she turned her attention back to the rogue as Karis dispatched the first orc.

[sblock=ooc]I'm back! Obviously. heh.[/sblock]


----------



## covaithe (Dec 16, 2008)

ooc:  the tent that has four spider feet; does that imply one spider inside?  Unless there's reason to believe otherwise, Karis will go there next.


----------



## nerdytenor (Dec 16, 2008)

Karis enters another tent, and discovers that the four spider legs belong to... an orc. No, a spider. No... 

In a most bizarre and unnatural combination, two pairs of spider legs connect to the torso of an orc where its legs would have been. The connection is surprisingly seemless, with spider flesh connecting to orc flesh in a disturbingly organic fashion. The spider/orc (sporc? orcider?) turns to face Karis, its legs moving quickly as it turns...

OOC: Same drill - Karis may make one attack.


----------



## covaithe (Dec 17, 2008)

Karis moves to attack, but her disgust with the creature sends her blade wide.  Only her innate Elven reflexes allow her to drive the blade in again.

ooc:  Riposte strike hits AC 14 for 13 damage.  Reroll the attack from Elven Accuracy:  hits AC 23.  Since I expect that probably won't kill the thing, I'll roll the riposte:  hits AC 18 for 7 damage.  (I originally included CA in that roll, making it 20, on the argument that the riposte, as an interrupt, takes place before the sporc acts in this combat, but then I decided that interpretation was ridiculous.  Without CA it's an 18.)


----------



## nerdytenor (Dec 19, 2008)

*And so it begins...*

Karis plunges her blade deep into the abominable fusion of orc and spider. It roars in fury, and some answering shouts can be heard in the nearby tents.

The shouts waken Todarr from his troubled sleep.

OOC: Moreen, Rellek, Todarr and Joshua may each take one surprise turn.

Karis is in the north/center tent.
Rellek is three squares east of Orc 3.

Todarr has lost one surge from being on the stone.

Todarr (or anyone else) can attempt to free himself from the stone with an Athletics check DC 18 as a standard action. DC decreases by two for each attempt, regardless of who makes it. Alternatively, the chains can be unlocked with a Thievery check DC 15. Todarr's sword lies at the base of the stone.

[sblock=Status]
Todarr, Moreen, Rellek and Joshua - your turn in surprise round.

Sp/orc - 13 damage
4 orc minions visible

Todarr is slowed (save ends) and weakened (save ends). 
[/sblock]

[sblock=Daily Powers Used]
Karis
one surge

Moreen
one surge

Todarr
one surge
[/sblock]


----------



## The Digger (Dec 20, 2008)

Keen to clear a path between Rellek and Todarr, Joshua focussed his attention on the easternmost orcs. Gripping his staff, he prepared to call out 'Ecce Somnose' to summon forth a spell designed to put to sleep the two orcs and also anyone who appeared from the eastern tent.

[sblock=OOC]Ready Sleep Spell; trigger = first enemy movement. Roll 20 + 6 = 26 (crit) Roll Lookup
damage (crit only) = 4 on 2 orcs and any relevant target from eastern tent; Roll Lookup Sleep: Target slowed - save ends. If target fails first save he becomes unconcious (save ends).[/sblock]


----------



## PennStud77 (Dec 20, 2008)

The scream snaps Todarr back into consciousness just as the same scream spurs the closest Orc (Orc4) to step forward, raising the ceremonial dagger meant to stab the intruder in the heart in a sacrifice to Baradur, plunges the dagger downward in a much more rushed manner than originally intended.  All of this is processed by Todarr in a fraction of a second, and, with dexterity enhanced by his spike of adrenaline (nat 20 + 7 = 27!!!!), Todarr heaves his body around at the exact instant necessary to move the ropes shackling him to the table into the path of the bumbled dagger attack.  The strike meant to kill the helpless Todarr not only misses, but frees him from his bonds, allowing Todarr to continue the rolling motion that dodged the dagger, rolling right off of the stone, landing in a crouched position to the north of the stone, with his sword right at his feet.

[sblock=OOC]BTW: Looked back over the posts, and "shackled" was the only word used to describe HOW Todarr was bound to the stone.  Shackled still kind of implies chains, but ropes worked better with my description.  NT, feel free to retcon if you must....  

Having no further movement, Todarr will have to wait to actually pick up his sword, but also gets saving throws versus each of the effects currently plaguing him: slow: 2 = still slowed (rats), and weakened: 17 = no longer weakened.[/sblock]


----------



## BlueLotus (Dec 21, 2008)

The monstrous cry of pain was Moreen's call to action. She bounded down the overlook at a full run, bearing down on the nearest orc with an oath invoking Erathis. She attacked with the tip of her sword leading the way.

[sblock=actions]
move 5 squares towards orc 2
charge orc 2 1d20+7=24,  1d8+3=4
divine challenge orc 2 (if Moreen missed)[/sblock]


----------



## Arbanax (Dec 22, 2008)

Rellek let loose his prepared arrows at his enemies...

[sblock=roll]
Well my rolling on invisible castle ain't up to much

1d20+5 = 11, 1d20+5=8  

So that would be a big fat miss...

Sorry not be around much...my internet connection has been fine so far (but it could go again, turns out the wiring in my house was causing a massive problem for my router - go figure.  

Anyway my lack of action has simply been work - its a busy time for me.  But I'm back again.  

[/sblock]

As the arrows flew, Rellek new his aim was still not quite right, he began to move into a better position from which to engage his enemy.  

[sblock=crunch]
Rellek will drop his bow and take out his axes minor action and move toward the nearest Orc.  

NT any chance of an updated map 

[/sblock]


----------



## nerdytenor (Dec 22, 2008)

OOC: I will be on vacation until approx. Dec 30th. It is unlikely that I will have internet access, unfortunately.

I'm not sure if I'll be able to give an update before I leave - I'll try to sneak one in tomorrow night if at all possible.


----------



## nerdytenor (Dec 22, 2008)

Shouts echo through the orc camp as Todarr's rescuers make their attack. After loosing two arrows, Rellek moves in, drawing his axes. Moreen plows through one of the orcs near the stone, and sees the welcome face of Todarr freeing himself from his bonds.

Meanwhile, Karis squares off with the spider/orc thing in the tent to the north.

At last, the orcs and Tromolden respond. Tromolen emerges with an orc from the eastern tent, only to fall under the sway of Joshua's sleep spell. Two of the nearby orcs are joined by a third, two of whom manage to score hits against Rellek. One of the three cannot resist Joshua's spell, and falls unconscious to the ground after his attack.

A veritable swarm of orcs streams from the tents, hacking and slashing at Moreen and Todarr. Moreen is hit twice, while Todarr escapes unscathed.

Tromolden sends lightning shooting from his fingers at multiple targets,
but only manages to hit Todarr. He does manage to shake off the lingering effects of Joshua's spell, however.

*Surprise round*
Karis hits Sporc - 13 damage.
Joshua - readies sleep. Need one roll per target! Four rolls in total - keeping your first crit,
 2nd roll is a miss (nat 2), 3rd and 4th are 16, hits.
So, randomly selecting your miss = Tromolden. Doh. Randomly selecting crit = orc 3, dead.
Todarr gets up, saves against weakness.
Moreen kills orc 2.
Rellek misses, moves into position with axes

*Init rolls* (yikes guys)
Orc grunts  - 20
Tromolden (mage) - 11
Karis - 11 (no bonus from Todarr)
Rellek - 8
Joshua - 7
Sporc - 6
Todarr - 4
Moreen - 2

*Results*
Orc 5-8 attack Morreen (1 charge, 3 normal) - +10 vs ac = 25 hit, +9 vs ac = CRIT, +9 vs ac = 10 miss, +9 vs ac = 14 miss. 5 damage per attack = 10 total.

orc 1 attacks todarr +9 vs ac = 14 miss

orc 4 and orc 9 attack rellek +9 vs ac = 20 hit, +9 vs ac = 24 hit, 10 damage total.
orc 4 save vs sleep = 9 FAIL
orc 9 save vs sleep = 19 SAVED

Tromolden uses lightning vs Moreen, Todarr, and Rellek. +7 vs reflex = 13 miss, 18 HIT for 1d6+4 = 10 damage, 10 = MISS. Todarr takes 10.
Tromolden save vs sleep = 20 SAVED

oY charges Rellek +10 vs ac = 19 hit, 5 damage.

oX attacks Todarr +9 vs ac = 17 MISS


----------



## nerdytenor (Dec 22, 2008)

*Status and map - everyone's turn*

*Round One Status*
o4(minion) - unconscious (save ends)
o1, o5,o6,o7,o8,o9,oX,oY(minions)
tromolen (mage)
NEXT Karis (max) 
NEXT Rellek (26/41)
NEXT Joshua (max, +2 all defenses from armor (crit) till start of next turn)
NEXT orc/spider (14 damage taken)
NEXT Todarr (29/39, slowed (save ends))
NEXT Moreen (36/46)

*Enemy Defenses
*Grunts - AC 16, Fo 15, Re 12, Wi 12
Sporc - AC 17, Fo 15, Re 14, Wi 12
Tromolden - AC 17, Fo 13, Re 14, Wi 15

[sblock=Dailies Used]
Karis
one surge

Moreen
one surge

Todarr
one surge

Joshua
Sleep
[/sblock]


----------



## Arbanax (Dec 23, 2008)

Rellek allowed his enemies to encircle him, noting with thanks that one suddenly feel asleep.  He called on all his skill and innate abilities to attack his enemies and dispatch them swiftly.  



[sblock=actions]


    Argh I wrote out loads then accidental pressed the back button and lost the lot - so annoying.


  I got the following rolls
  O4 – 26 - I won't roll damage since they are only minions.

  O9 25 (crit) 


  oY  6



    Then I am going to use my move action to put me next to Tromolden (I realise this will give a free attack to oY but such is the nature of heroism) at L17

  And by using an action point I will fire twin strike on him, I will use my minor action to designate him my hunters quarry as well.


Roll 1 = 17
Damage = 1d10+1+1d8 = 14 



Roll 2= 22
Damage 1d10 = 3

All that remains is for me to wish you all a very Merry Christmas...I will be away for a couple of days as well after Christmas, so I will catch you the other side -  too should be available on or after the 30th. 

[/sblock]


----------



## covaithe (Dec 23, 2008)

Karis takes advantage of the confusion to launch a stunning attack on the sporc, leaving it dazed.  Confident that it is too distracted to stop her, she moves away from the tent to flank one of Rellek's orcs, calling on her inner reserves to stab it in the back quickly.  Alas, she misses by a hair's thickness.

[sblock=actions]Minor to draw dagger.  Standard:  dazing strike against the sporc, hits AC 17 for 19 damage.

Move to G14; doesn't provoke because the sporc is a) surprised, adn b) dazed.  Action point for riposte strike on oY.  The 1d20 is a 2, which I rolled when I hadn't looked at the sporc's AC yet and thought I'd have to charge.  Riposte strike is at +10 with the dagger, with +2 for flanking, for a total of 14.  I can't remember if there's a +1 available for using an action point, but even so that comes up one short, unless there's another bonus I'm forgetting.  
[/sblock]


----------



## The Digger (Dec 23, 2008)

About to launch an attack at the enemy mage, Joshua watches with amazement and awe as Rellek dances, dervish-like through the orcs to strike at Tormolden.

"No help needed there yet" he grunted as he turned his attention to the other melee.

[sblock=OOC]Scorching Burst at square M8. Attacks vs O5 (vs Ref) = 9, O6 = 17, O7=20; Damage 10. Roll Lookup[/sblock]


----------



## PennStud77 (Dec 28, 2008)

[sblock=Action]Moreen, get back: Wolf Pack Tactics to attack o1: 5 +9 = 14 vs AC (miss), but allowing Moreen to shift 1 square backward (as free action; to M11), before using my Action Point (I believe I have one left, but let me know if that is not correct, and the following action is negated) to breath fire in a 3x3 blast covering L-N and 8-10, which should hit o5, o6, o7, o8, and oX (o6 and o7 might already be dead from scorching burst): rolls o5: 15, o6: 14, o7: 26, o8: 23, oX: 10 vs Reflex, hit all but oX for 2 + 1 = 3 damage (which should still kill a minion).[/sblock]

[sblock=If not Action Point]don't want Moreen to be flanked, so ditch WPTactics and breathe fire to hit oX and o1, use first two attack rolls (hitting) for 3 damage... leaving Moreen with only o7 and o8 on her[/sblock]


----------



## nerdytenor (Dec 31, 2008)

Rellek attacks with speed, felling two orcs. Without missing a beat, he boldly  charges Tromolden, bringing both axes to bear on the treacherous mage, while leaving one orc behind, stupefied.

Karis inflicts a dazing strike on the spider/orc combinabomination, and darts over to where Rellek felled two orcs. Surprised to only find one remaining, she makes her attack, but it falls just short.

Joshua launches a ball of flame, felling two more of the feeble orcs.

Todarr makes his first attack of the battle, missing with his blade,
but felling two orcs with his dragon breath, all the while nimbly maneuvering Moreen out of the way.

*Middle of  Round One

*Rellek kills o4 and o9
Rellek moves to Tromolden, marks as quarry, spends action point and hits twice for 17 damage total. oY gets oa against rellek, rolls 1d20+9 = 15, a miss.

Karis hits Sporc for 19 damage, sporc dazed until end of Karis' next turn.
Moves, spends ap, misses oY.

Joshua launches scorching burst, kills o6 and o7.

Todarr misses w/wolf pack tactics. Moreen shifts back one square (safe
assumption Moreen won't want to be in the blast.). Todarr uses ap to breathe
on minions, taking down two more. (I rolled your saving throw vs. slow - failed).


----------



## nerdytenor (Dec 31, 2008)

*Moreen (and enemies) are next up*

*Status*
o1,ox,oY
tromolden (mage) (17 damage taken, Rellek's quarry)
Karis (max)
Rellek (26/41)
Joshua (max)
orc/spider (33 damage taken, bloodied, dazed until end of Karis's next turn)
Todarr (29/39, slowed (save ends))
NEXT Moreen (36/46)

*Enemy Defenses
*Grunts - AC 16, Fo 15, Re 12, Wi 12
Sporc - AC 17, Fo 15, Re 14, Wi 12
Tromolden - AC 17, Fo 13, Re 14, Wi 15

[sblock=Encounter Powers Used]
Rellek
Dire Wolverine Strike
Used Action Point

Karis
Dazing Strike
Used Action Point

Todarr
Used Action Point
Dragon Breath
[/sblock]

[sblock=Daily Powers Used]
Rellek
one action point

Moreen
one surge

Joshua
Sleep

Todarr
one surge

Karis
one surge
one action point
[/sblock]


----------



## Arbanax (Jan 2, 2009)

Rellek was secretly glad that they'd been able to make use of the element of surprise, but realised they needed to still settle the score.  He lashed out viciously with his twin axes and then shot a blast of lightening dancing all around Tromolden to keep him off guard. 

[sblock=rolls]

Ok going for twin strike:

first hit: 11
Second: 15

Rats so down to breath weapon...

I rolled an 18

And I got 3 damage- just reading on Hunters Quarry it doesn't say where I do the damage from, i.e. any attack once rolled can be designated the cause of the damage - if that is correct then I also get to roll for my hunters quarry damage.  Which if could correct makes this an extra: 7hp damage.

[/sblock]


----------



## nerdytenor (Jan 2, 2009)

Re: Hunter's Quarry - yes, afaict it doesn't matter what the source of the main damage is. However, Moreen (and enemies) still need to act, so your action is on hold for a bit.


----------



## BlueLotus (Jan 3, 2009)

At the warning Moreen leaped backwards and out of the way of the gout of flame while hiding behind her shield. After the attack, she struck at the nearest orc.

[sblock=actions]standard - bolstering strike on orc X 1d20+8=14,  1d8+4=6
if it drops, then move action - move to the space it occupied. and minor action - divine challenge orc 1
if a miss, then just a minor action - divine challenge orc X[/sblock]


----------



## nerdytenor (Jan 4, 2009)

Moreen swings at the orc nearest her, just missing. The orc accepts her divine challenge, and swings back at her, just managing to penetrate her armor.

The two other remaining grunts strike at Todarr and Karis, Todarr dodging and Karis taking a modest hit.

Joshua notices a faint buzzing in his ears, which gradually resolves to speech. It is Mardrick, speaking through a magic ritual. "Joshua," he says, most unhelpfully and with poor timing, "my mentor has reached Greensfen. She knows of this Tromolden - she says he cannot be trusted, and he is almost certain to see through your ruse. She recommends you extract Todarr as soon as possible."

Tromolden takes one step back from Rellek, and mutters an incantation, sending the ground around Moreen and Todarr quaking. Moreen manages to withstand the intense rumbling and shaking of the earth, but Todarr is shaken up in the process.

Rellek steps forward to close the gap with Tromolden once more, swinging both axes. Both miss, but his dragon breath gravely wounds the evil magic user.

During the battle, the party begins to notice that many of these orcs, not just  the spider/orc, are not quite right. Some have a single human hand in place of an orc hand, while others have an eye, leg, or even part of a face from some other creature, human or otherwise. As the orcs fall, the alien parts fall off of them like chaff - whatever strange magic holds the grafted parts in place is not strong enough to survive death, apparently.

Moreen misses Ox.
Moreen challenges Ox.

Ox attacks Moreen +9 vs AC = 23, hits, 5 damage.
O1 attacks Todarr +9 vs AC = 18, misses.
Oy attacks Karis +9 vs AC = 20, hits, 5 damage.

Tromolden shifts south one, uses thunderburst +7 vs Fort vs Todarr (25, hit) and Moreen (8, miss).
Todarr takes 1d8+4 = 6 damage and is dazed (save ends).


Rellek steps up to Tromolden.
Twin strike misses twice.
Breath weapon hits with hunters quarry for 10 total damage.


----------



## nerdytenor (Jan 4, 2009)

*Karis and Joshua are next*

*Status*
o1,oY
oX (challenged by Moreen)
tromolden (mage) (27 damage taken, bloodied, Rellek's quarry)
NEXT Karis (29/34)
(already went) Rellek (26/41) 
NEXT Joshua (max)
orc/spider (33 damage taken, bloodied, dazed until end of Karis's next turn)
Todarr (23/39, slowed (save ends), dazed (save ends))
Moreen (31/46)
*
Dailies and Encounters*
Unchanged from last post

*Map
*Unchanged from last post, except Rellek and Tromolden are one square south


----------



## The Digger (Jan 4, 2009)

"Get the bastard, Rellek." Joshua mutters under his breath as the big dragonborn scorches the treacherous mage.

Realising that he can leave those two to slug it out Joshua moves to assist the others. Rounding the nearest tree, he takes sight on the battle around the altar and lets fly. 

"Sraira Drasis Ischyrol!"

A ball of energy shoots from his hand towards the battling orc spawn

[sblock=OOC]Move to P13. Force Orb vs OX; 21 vs Ref; 14 damage; Roll Lookup Secondary attack vs O1; vs Ref 25; damage 13; Roll Lookup [/sblock]


----------



## covaithe (Jan 4, 2009)

Karis spits in the face of the orc-thing facing her, hoping it will distract for a moment.  She turns her back, trusting to luck, and moves to where she can hurl her dagger at the sporc.  Her dagger flies true, cutting a deep gash between the sporc's gruesome appendages before appearing back in her hand.  

[sblock=actions]Move to where she can attack the sporc with a ranged attack, something like H9.  That provokes, I believe.  Attack with deft strike, hits AC 28 for 17 damage.[/sblock]


----------



## nerdytenor (Jan 5, 2009)

Joshua's force orb annihilates both orcs near Moreen and Todarr.

Karis makes a break for the tent holding the spider/orc, taking a club to the back of the head from the nearby orc in the process. Her dagger finishes off the ailing abomination, but before it dies, it lets out a horrific wail that sounds half orc, half.... something else. The cry is answered with a similar roar in the far distance, but given the depth and volume of the sound, it is not nearly as far away as the party would like. The pounding of many feet can just barely be heard coming from the same direction, and the sound is getting louder.

Tromolden snickers with glee. "Do you hear that, brave ones," he sneers, "that is the sound of your death. I only regret that I will likely not be here to witness you fall to Baradur's latest creation."

Joshua kills the 2 orcs near Todarr and Moreen

Karis draws OA from oY +9 vs AC = 22 HIT. Karis takes 5 damage.
Karis hits sporc for 17 damage, killing it.


----------



## nerdytenor (Jan 5, 2009)

*Todarr and Moreen are next*

*Status*
oY
tromolden (mage) (27 damage taken, bloodied, Rellek's quarry)
Karis (24/34)
Rellek (26/41) 
Joshua (max)
NEXT Todarr (23/39, slowed (save ends), dazed (save ends))
NEXT Moreen (31/46)[sblock=Encounter Powers Used]
Rellek
Dire Wolverine Strike
Used Action Point

Karis
Dazing Strike
Used Action Point

Todarr
Used Action Point
Dragon Breath

Joshua
Force Orb
[/sblock]

[sblock=Daily Powers Used]
Rellek
one action point

Moreen
one surge

Joshua
Sleep

Todarr
one surge

Karis
one surge
one action point
[/sblock]


----------



## BlueLotus (Jan 7, 2009)

With the orcs in her immediate vicinity dispatched, Moreen's attention turned to Todarr and Rellek. "Erathis shield and protect us," Moreen invoked on behalf of each as she touched her fingers to their shoulders.

[sblock=actions]minor action - channel divinity - divine mettle on Todarr. He can attempt a save with Moreen's +3 Charisma bonus added.
move action - move to L15
minor action - lay on hands on Rellek. he heals as if he spent a healing surge with Moreen's +3 Charisma bonus added in. Moreen now has two surges spent[/sblock]


----------



## nerdytenor (Jan 10, 2009)

With the battlefield largely cleared, Moreen rushes to aid her allies.



Todarr can go ahead and make an immediate save to end either condition with a +3 modifier (or I can roll if you prefer)
Moreen's channel divinity can heal one ally within 10 for 4 hp (property of Moreen's sword). Who gets the healing?
Rellek heals 15 to full


----------



## nerdytenor (Jan 10, 2009)

*Todarr is next*

*Status*
oY
tromolden (mage) (27 damage taken, bloodied, Rellek's quarry)
Karis (24/34)
Rellek (41/41) 
Joshua (max)
NEXT Todarr (23/39, slowed (save ends), dazed (save ends))
(already went) Moreen (31/46) 

*Map update
*Moreen is one square west of Rellek

[sblock=Encounter Powers Used]
Rellek
Dire Wolverine Strike
Used Action Point

Karis
Dazing Strike
Used Action Point

Todarr
Used Action Point
Dragon Breath

Joshua
Force Orb
[/sblock]

[sblock=Daily Powers Used]
Rellek
one action point

Moreen
two surges
one lay on hands

Joshua
Sleep

Todarr
one surge

Karis
one surge
one action point
[/sblock]


----------



## nerdytenor (Jan 14, 2009)

Haven't heard from PennStud in a while - would anyone like to suggest an action for him?


----------



## covaithe (Jan 14, 2009)

ooc:  Without really looking at his sheet, I'd suggest moving to N15, then using Wolf Pack Tactics to shift east and attack with flanking.


----------



## Arbanax (Jan 16, 2009)

covaithe said:


> ooc: Without really looking at his sheet, I'd suggest moving to N15, then using Wolf Pack Tactics to shift east and attack with flanking.





Yes please 

Ab


----------



## nerdytenor (Jan 16, 2009)

Moreen's aid washes over Todarr, clearing his head. The dragonborn, still slowed, lumbers over to Tromolden and makes a brutal strike at the mage. Blood gurgles in Tromolden's mouth. He opens it, perhaps to utter one last evil comment, but falls to the ground, dead.

OOC:
Moreen causes Todarr to save against dazed (11 + mods = SUCCESS). I'll give him the +4 hp from Moreen's sword as well since nobody spoke up about that.

Todarr is still slowed - he moves 2 east and then charges tromolden. +10 vs ac (+9 base, +1 charge) = CRIT!. max damage 13 + 1d6 necrotic = 14 damage total. Tromolden dies. Todarr gains 5 tmp hp from sword.

Todarr saves against slowed condition = 9 FAIL.


----------



## nerdytenor (Jan 16, 2009)

As the lone remaining orc looks around, the thundering sound of feet grows louder and louder. Finally, an enormous creature appears at the edge of the battle. 

It looks as if two giant spiders of different species were merged at the thorax, so that the mouth of each is facing in oppoisite directions. You can count at least ten spider legs. In front of each of the two spider mouths, where you would expect to see two legs, you see two arms instead, possibly taken from orcs or goblins. Each of the four arms carries a battleaxe. 

At first, the legs of the aberrant spider beast appear unable to agree on a direction. When it spies the stone and the party, they at last agree, and begin rushing toward you. This thing is astonishingly fast, given its hacked-together nature. 

The remaining orc snickers when the beast arrives, and moves behind the beast for cover. Unfortunately for the orc, the spider is apparently hungry, and quickly sets upon the orc, silencing its screams with hideous chomping noises.


----------



## nerdytenor (Jan 16, 2009)

*Everyone - your turn*

Congrats, this is your first elite solo encounter! Good luck. No time for a short rest, I'm afraid. 

*Status*
YOUR TURN: Karis (24/34)
YOUR TURN: Rellek (41/41) 
YOUR TURN:  Joshua (unharmed)
YOUR TURN: Todarr (27/39, 5 tmp hp, slowed (save ends))
YOUR TURN: Moreen (31/46) 
Hideous Beast: (unharmed)

[sblock=Encounter Powers Used]
Rellek
Dire Wolverine Strike
Used Action Point

Karis
Dazing Strike
Used Action Point

Todarr
Used Action Point
Dragon Breath

Joshua
Force Orb

Moreen
Channel Divinity
[/sblock]

[sblock=Daily Powers Used]
Rellek
one action point

Moreen
two surges
one lay on hands

Joshua
Sleep

Todarr
one surge
 one action point

Karis
one surge
one action point
[/sblock]


----------



## BlueLotus (Jan 17, 2009)

No sooner had the threat of the orcs seemed to subside that a new horror presented itself in the form of a ten legged monstrosity.

"Light of Erathis!" Moreen cursed, "What is that?!" Fear washed over her as she gripped the rosary at her neck. Even in her exploits as a cleric, the number of creatures she encountered that were this terrible could be counted on one hand with fingers to spare.

Watching it devour the last remaining orc was sobering. She steeled herself by putting one foot in front of the other at first. Then like an avalanche her steps turned into a reckless charge, shield held protectively in front of her and her sword swinging in a fast and hard arc.

[sblock=actions and ooc]


nerdytenor said:


> OOC:
> Moreen causes Todarr to save against dazed (11 + mods = SUCCESS). I'll give him the +4 hp from Moreen's sword as well since nobody spoke up about that.



Ack. My bad. That works, thanks.

actions
move action - move to the spider thing
minor action - divine challenge it
standard action - holy strike 1d20+7=26,  1d8+5=13
if Moreen can't reach it with a single move action, then change the standard action to a charge.[/sblock]


----------



## The Digger (Jan 17, 2009)

"By the Gods!" Joshua was shocked by the apparition. Despite that he acted swiftly and rushed down the hill nearer to his companions.

He lifted his staff and cast forth a bolt of arcane force which fizzled harmlessly in the cool morning air. 
[sblock=OOC]Magic Missile vs Ref: 6+6 = 12: Roll Lookup
[/sblock]
"Why now, when we are tired and weary? Ioun preserve us." Joshua took a deep breath and drew upon himself his last reserves of energy.

Once more he threw forward his hand; "To Belos Ischyros!"

This time the bolt flew true and struck the monstrosity a mighty blow.

[sblock=OOC]Spend Action Point; Magic Missile 20+6=26 vs Ref; Roll Lookup
Hopefully a hit - Nay hopefully a crit! If it is a crit the damage is 13 from the power (2d4+5) + 3 from the staff Roll Lookup If a hit but not a crit please feel free to roll the actual damage[/sblock]


----------



## nerdytenor (Jan 17, 2009)

*Whoops - forgot map update*

Here it is - sorry


----------



## nerdytenor (Jan 17, 2009)

Moreen and Joshua both manage to score hits that would fell most any beast. This monstrosity, however, only seems to twitch with eager anticipation of more carnage to come. 

 The mouth that did not swallow the orc is dripping saliva into the ground.

OOC: Moreen hits for 13 damage, gains 2 tmp hp.
Joshua misses.
Joshua spends AP and crits for 16 damage.


----------



## nerdytenor (Jan 17, 2009)

*Karis, Rellek, and Todarr are next*

*Status*
YOUR TURN: Karis (24/34)
YOUR TURN: Rellek (41/41) 
already went:  Joshua (unharmed, +2 defenses from armor/crit)
YOUR TURN: Todarr (27/39, 5 tmp hp, slowed (save ends))
already went: Moreen (31/46, 2 tmp hp) 
Nasty Beast: (29 damage taken, challanged by Moreen)

[sblock=Encounter Powers Used]
Rellek
Dire Wolverine Strike
Used Action Point

Karis
Dazing Strike
Used Action Point

Todarr
Used Action Point
Dragon Breath

Joshua
Force Orb
 used action point

Moreen
Channel Divinity
[/sblock]

[sblock=Daily Powers Used]
Rellek

 one action point

Moreen
two surges
one lay on hands

Joshua
Sleep
 one action point

Todarr
one surge
 one action point

Karis
one surge
one action point
[/sblock]


----------



## covaithe (Jan 18, 2009)

Karis circles wide behind the creature, and at the last second lunges for its... other front, is perhaps the best term, since it can hardly be described as a "back".  Her sword somehow finds its way past all the chitin and sinks deep.  

[sblock=actions]Circle behind the tree to H4, then move to I5 and attack with Deft Strike.  Hits AC 29 for 14 damage, including CA and SA.  I need some new d6s.[/sblock]


----------



## PennStud77 (Jan 19, 2009)

[sblock=OOC]Deeply apologetic, have been sick for about a week and basically spent all my "free" time sleeping, so I apologize for falling off the face of the planet.... thanks to all who went into the idea of taking actions for me[/sblock]

Slowed, Todarr will trudge to L13 and, feeling that he will not be able to enter the fray just yet, yell to Moreen Hang in there, Moreen, aid is coming encouraging Moreen to use a healing surge +2 HP (to 44/46; she will need all the HP she can get standing right next to the "nasty beast"), then save versus slow: 19 (Why can't that have been an attack roll?!?!?) = SUCCESS!!!


----------



## Arbanax (Jan 19, 2009)

Rellek took in the sight of the monstrosity before him.  All he had been raised to appreciate and protect seemed to be horribly violated by the very presence, let alone existence, of such a creature.  Although thoughts of dealing with the menace behind such an aberration crowded into Rellek's mind, his battle training took over and he lunched into action.

   [sblock=crunch]

  Rellek will move back to where he left his bow, for his move action, then use a minor to grab it and load then fire twin shot with it from where he stands.  Sadly I can’t designate the monster my quarry till next round...unless picking up the bow is a free action – which I suspect not.  

  Twin Strike:

  To hit 19, 
  To hit 17

  Damage 2d10= 6 (Doh!)

NT I can't remember where I dropped my bow so I'm not totally sure where I'm shooting from.  But I know it needs to be near where the Orcs first attacked me!  

  [/sblock]


----------



## nerdytenor (Jan 19, 2009)

Karis manages to score an impressive hit against the beast.

Rellek drops his axes and recovers his bow, launching two arrows, one barely scraping the beast and the other just missing.

Todarr takes a few steps towards the beast, encouraging Moreen and finally shaking off the slowness of the stone.

The monster, having suffered several blows, lets out a horrific, ear piercing shriek from both mouths at once, stunning both Karis and Todarr. It then crawls just out of reach of Moreen and raises three of its legs in tandem. Hairs rise up from each of the legs, and then shoot out with the force of crossbow bolts at Moreen, Karis and Todarr. All three of them miss.

OOC: Karis hits monster for 14 damage.

Todarr uses inspiring word on Moreen (moreen at 44)
Todarr makes save against slow.

Rellek moves out, drops axes, grabs bow, fires.
One hit, one miss (2 damage).

Monster uses Horrific Screech (encounter)
Close blast 10 (+4 vs Fort) against
  Karis = 19 HIT
  Moreen = 13 MISS
  Todarr = 21 HIT
  Rellek =  12 MISS
  Joshua = 14 MISS
Hit targets are stunned (no actions next round, grant CA), afterwards -2 to all attack rolls (save ends)

Monster shifts one square  ne

Monster spends ap, launches tingly spines against 3 targets, ranged 10 (+4 vs Fort)
  Karis = 8 (+2 from CA) MISS
  Todarr = 8 (+2 from CA) MISS
  Moreen = 8 MISS
  3 misses.


----------



## nerdytenor (Jan 19, 2009)

*Rellek, Moreen, and Joshua - your turns*

*Status
*
Karis and Todarr have to wait until next round due to stun.
Can't do map update until tomorrow, sorry.

(stunned) Karis (24/34, stunned this round + afteraffect) * POSITION I5
NEXT Rellek (41/41) * POSITION J18
NEXT Joshua (unharmed, +2 defenses from armor/crit)
(stunned) Todarr (27/39, 5 tmp hp, stunned till end of next turn + afteraffect) * POSITION L13
NEXT Moreen (44/46, 2 tmp hp)
Nasty Beast: (45 damage taken, challanged by Moreen) * POSITION ONE NE OF LAST MAP

*Enemy Defenses*
  AC 18 Fo 20 Re 16 Wi 17

[sblock=Encounter Powers Used]
Rellek
Dire Wolverine Strike
Used Action Point

Karis
Dazing Strike
Used Action Point

Todarr
Used Action Point
Dragon Breath
one inspiring word

Joshua
Force Orb
 used action point

Moreen
Channel Divinity
[/sblock]

[sblock=Daily Powers Used]
Rellek

 one action point

Moreen
three surges
one lay on hands

Joshua
Sleep
 one action point

Todarr
one surge
 one action point

Karis
one surge
one action point
[/sblock]


----------



## The Digger (Jan 21, 2009)

Joshua trots forward and considers his remaining powers. About to cast a powerful area spell he halts just in time as he realises his friends will be in the area of effect.

"So be it!" He mutters "To Belos Ischyros!" and a bolt of energy streaks towards the vile beast.

[sblock=OOC]Magic Missile vs Ref 14; damage (unlikely) 12;Roll Lookup [/sblock]


----------



## Arbanax (Jan 22, 2009)

Seeing how the beast shrugged off his arrows, Rellek got some estimation of the scale of the problem before them. But he couldn’t let fear overwhelm his battle senses and so with renewed determination, moved forward to better attack the beast.  

  [Sblock=crunch]

  Rellek will move to I14 using the cover of the rock as a good point from which to shoot.  

  He will now use his minor acton to mark the beast as his hunters quarry and then let loose with his twin shot again.  

  Shot 1: 13 Big fat miss
  Shot 2: 10 So a even fatter miss

  Ok moving on....

  [/sblock]


----------



## nerdytenor (Jan 23, 2009)

Rellek and Joshua let fly missiles both magical and martial, but the beast manages to dodge all three attacks.

OOC: Doh - three misses


----------



## nerdytenor (Jan 23, 2009)

*Moreen is next*

*Status (Moreen - Your Turn*)
(stunned) Karis (24/34, stunned this round + afteraffect)
Rellek (41/41) 
Joshua (unharmed)
(stunned) Todarr (27/39, 5 tmp hp, stunned till end of next turn + afteraffect) 
NEXT Moreen (44/46, 2 tmp hp)
Nasty Beast: (45 damage taken, challanged by Moreen, Rellek's quarry)


----------



## nerdytenor (Jan 26, 2009)

*Paging BlueLotus*

Moreen is next up.


----------



## BlueLotus (Jan 27, 2009)

Moreen kept her attention fixed on the double spider thing. It was all she could do to dodge its lighting strikes or bring up her shield to deflect a vicious bite. Still, she tried to keep its attention so her companions could act a little more freely than herself. Soon, a turn of luck gave her an opening and she struck.

[sblock=actions]
bolstering strike
1d20+8=11,  1d8+3=11 =([/sblock]


----------



## nerdytenor (Jan 27, 2009)

Moreen    slashes    at the beast once more,    but is rebuffed    by a parrying spider-leg.

The beast scurries     backwards    and launches three more    hairy spikes    at Karis, Moreen, and Rellek. Karis is hit, and    she feels her world slow down as poison courses through her veins.

Moreen misses beast (assume steps forward).
Beast recharges tingly-spines (needed 5/6 rolled 6)
Beast shifts back one square.

Beast attacks Rellek, Moreen, and Karis with tingly spines.
+4 vs Fort against
Karis =    19, HIT. 5 ongoing poison damage, slowed (save    ends both)
Moreen = 11, MISS
Rellek = 8, MISS


----------



## nerdytenor (Jan 27, 2009)

Status (Everyone - your turn)
*Beast and Moreen are both one square north from last map.*

NEXT Karis (24/34, 5 ongoing poison and slowed (save ends both),
                  -2 to all attacks (save ends))
NEXT Rellek (41/41)
NEXT Joshua (unharmed)
NEXT Todarr (27/39, 5 tmp hp, -2 to all attacks (save ends))
NEXT Moreen (44/46, 2 tmp hp)
Nasty Beast: (45 damage taken, challanged by Moreen, Rellek's quarry)


----------



## covaithe (Jan 27, 2009)

Karis delays, hoping that someone will move to allow her to flank.


----------



## The Digger (Jan 27, 2009)

Joshua, staff in hand, strode forward, ready to do battle and aid his companions.  With a precise wave of his hand a ball of fire erupted next to the spider creature.

 [sblock=OOC]Move to O13; Scorching Burst  15 vs Ref; 7 damage; Roll Lookup [/sblock]


----------



## PennStud77 (Jan 28, 2009)

[sblock=Move]Move to I9.  Do not recall if beast has reach, so I will skirt around the block to the south if no reach.  If the beast has demonstrated that it can reach, then I will attempt to not draw an opportunity attack by jumping up onto (and quickly traversing) the stone.  I imagine this would require an Athletics check: 14 +7 = 21 (fingers crossed)[/sblock]

[sblock=Standard]Steel Monsoon: 17 +9 -2 (aftereffect) = 24 vs Reflex (higher if Karis is flanking, but I doubt it), I'm hoping a hit for 15 +5 = 20 damage, and 2 allies within 5 squares (anyone but Joshua) can shift 1 square each for free (feel free to use it in your description; first come first served)[/sblock]

[sblock=Save]Attempt to save vs. aftereffect: 11 = SAVE (Damn, InvisibleCastle loves me today!!)[/sblock]


----------



## Arbanax (Jan 28, 2009)

Rellek moves to F8 holding back away from the creature to try and prevent any opportunity attacks and set up a flanking move with Moreen.  

  [sblock=attack]
  He then will let loose with twin strike once again...
  Roll 1 = 10
  Roll 2 = 17

  Assuming I am flanking I get combat advantage so I might have just hit on that second shot for:
  For 4 damage + hunters Q= 8 – 12 damage total, possible if and maybe.  

[/sblock]


----------



## BlueLotus (Jan 29, 2009)

Moreen hid behind her shield to protect herself from the salvo, then kept up her attacks and defenses to hold the beast's attention. At another opening, she swept her blade diagonally in a vicious cut across its chitin armored body

[sblock=actions]
move - if necessary, Moreen will close to melee range
standard - righteous smite 1d20+7=21,  2d8+3=15
if it hits then everyone in 5 squares of Moreen gets 7 temporary hitpoints
[/sblock]


----------



## nerdytenor (Jan 29, 2009)

Joshua's flame manages to lick the corners of the beast, but does no real damage.

Moreen and Rellek move to circle the beast. One of Rellek's axes strikes true, as Moreen's holy blow sends the spider quaking and renews the party's confidence.

Meanwhile, Todarr strikes a vicious blow of his own, distracting the beast and allowing his allies to move into position.

OOC: Beast does have reach, but not threatening reach.
I'm going to assume you were all going for flanking and delaying, etc. etc. So Rellek's second attack hits.

Rellek hist once for 12 damage.

Joshua misses

Moreen hits for 15, everyone but Joshua gains 7 tmp hp.

Todarr hits for 20 damage. Todarr saves against aftereffect.


----------



## nerdytenor (Jan 29, 2009)

*Karis is next*

Status (Karis is next)

NEXT Karis (24/34, 7 tmp hp, 5 ongoing poison and slowed (save ends both),
                  -2 to all attacks (save ends))
(already went) Rellek (41/41, 7 tmp hp)
(already went) Joshua (unharmed)
(already went) Todarr (27/39, 7 tmp hp)
(already went) Moreen (44/46, 7 tmp hp)
Nasty Beast: (82 damage taken, challanged by Moreen, Rellek's quarry)


----------



## covaithe (Jan 29, 2009)

Karis steps forward and attempts to plunge her sword into the socket of one of the many-jointed legs.  Unfortunately, the erratic twitching and jerking of the thing throws off her aim, and her sword skitters harmlessly off of chitin.  

ooc:  shift to I6, riposte strike hits AC 15 for 16 damage.  I assume that's a miss.  Grr.


----------



## nerdytenor (Jan 29, 2009)

Foo

Surrounded by most of the party, the beast pushes hard against the ground with all of its legs, and is propelled to safety when a huge mess of sticky web emerges from both halves of the beast, enveloping all but Joshua.

The beast lands near Joshua. With new prey in sight, it charges, heedless of Moreen's divine challenge. Joshua is nearly impaled by an axe, but he raises a magical shield at the last second.

Karis takes 5 poison damage.
Karis misses.
Karis saves vs slow+poison (13), but fails save against -2 to attacks(4)

Spider fails recharge of power (rolled 2).
Spider uses Web Rocket (encounter power). Everyone but Joshua is immobilized in gooey, sticky webs (as if grabbed). 
To escape the grab, make an athletics or acrobatics check DC 15 as a Move action. Success = move one square out of sticky mess. Fail = still stuck. (Since it is a move action you can try twice in one turn if necessary).
Spider lands near joshua
Spider spends last AP and charges Joshua.
Spider takes 6 radiant damage from divine challenge.
Spider hits Joshua (+6 vs AC = 20), but Joshua's Shield power protects him. 
Spider ends in squares O,P,13,14.


----------



## nerdytenor (Jan 29, 2009)

*Everyone - your turn*

Status (Everyone is up)

**MAP UPDATES**
Karis is one square east. 
Spider is next to Joshua at  O,P,13,14

** STATUS **
NEXT Karis (24/34, 2 tmp hp, immobilized, -2 to all attacks (save ends))
NEXT Rellek (41/41, immobilized, 7 tmp hp)
NEXT Joshua (unharmed)
NEXT Todarr (27/39, immobilized, 7 tmp hp)
NEXT Moreen (44/46, immobilized, 7 tmp hp)
Nasty Beast: (88 damage taken, challanged by Moreen, Rellek's quarry)

Immobilized folks: Take a move action and an Athletics or Acrobatics check DC 15 to move one square away and free yourself from gooey webs. Fail = still stuck. (You can try twice on one turn since it is a move action).


----------



## The Digger (Jan 30, 2009)

"Avaunt ye, ye Foul Beast!" Joshua thrust forth his arm and a peel of thunder racked the clearing, centred on the spider beast.

[sblock=OOC]Thunderwave vs Fort 18: damage 7 and spider pushed 1 square north-west(if that hits!)Roll Lookup [/sblock]
With the beast still too close for comfort Joshua shifted himself further east, trying to put the tree between himself and immediate danger.


----------



## nerdytenor (Jan 30, 2009)

OOC: This was easy to miss, since it is buried in another post, but here are the beastie's defenses. 

*Enemy Defenses*
  AC 18 Fo 20 Re 16 Wi 17


----------



## Arbanax (Jan 30, 2009)

Rellek, like his friends struggled against the sticky mass that encased him,  Fortunately his lithe body was able to twist and turn sufficiently that he slipped out of the encasing.  

[sblock=rolls]

At last a good roll nat 20+4 for atheletics = 24

Just to say NT you made a mistake, earlier you assumed I'd dropped my bow and gone to axes, but I hadn't.  Now the beast is at O,P 13/14 I will remain where I am and try and distract him from Joshua with two more Twin strike arrows.  

Roll 1 17
Roll 2 14

So no go there then...

If I have an action point left I will use it to aid lend aid to skill checks where appropriate to Moreen or Todarr as they are closest to me.


I'm loving this critter BTW fantastic encounter so far.  
[/sblock]


----------



## nerdytenor (Jan 30, 2009)

OOC: Ooops - sorry about that, Arbanax. Is your position on the map correct?


----------



## covaithe (Jan 30, 2009)

Karis attempts to wriggle free, but can't quite escape the sticky webbing.  She elects to pull out her magic dagger and hurl it at the.... thing, rather than trying again.  Miraculously, despite the distance and her befuddled state, the magic dagger strikes home.  

[sblock=actions] Move:  fail to escape the web.  

Deft strike with the dagger hits AC 23 for 12 damage.  (The roll on IC is 22, and includes -2 to all attacks and -1 from distance, but doesn't include +1 for dagger talent.)

Karis fails to shake off the attack penalty, too. 
[/sblock]


----------



## nerdytenor (Jan 30, 2009)

The beast howls in rage as Karis's magic dagger penetrates its defenses. It immediately launchies its leg-spines at Karis, Moreen, and Joshua, hitting ALL THREE!

Beast - Immediate Reaction when first bloodied, encounter power. Beast launches Tingly Spines (+4 vs fort) vs K (24 HIT), M (15 HIT Barely), J (23 HIT).
Affected targets take 5 ongoing poison and are slowed (save ends both)


----------



## nerdytenor (Jan 30, 2009)

** STATUS (Todarr and Moreen next) **


 Karis (24/34, 2 tmp hp, immobilized, -2 to all attacks (save ends), 5 ongoing poison and slowed (save ends both))
 Rellek (41/41, immobilized, 7 tmp hp)
 Joshua (unharmed, 5 ongoing poison and slowed (save ends both))
 NEXT Todarr (27/39, immobilized, 7 tmp hp)
 NEXT Moreen (44/46, immobilized, 7 tmp hp, 5 ongoing poison and slowed (save ends both))
 Nasty Beast: (100 damage taken, bloodied, challanged by Moreen, Rellek's quarry)


----------



## covaithe (Jan 30, 2009)

ooc:  Hmm, if it's an immediate reaction, does that mean that Karis gets to save against the poison at the end of her turn?


----------



## nerdytenor (Jan 30, 2009)

OOC: I don't see why not, go ahead and roll for it.


----------



## covaithe (Jan 30, 2009)

ooc:  IC continues its persecution.  Sigh.


----------



## PennStud77 (Jan 31, 2009)

Athletics: 19 +7 = 26 easily twist my way out of the sticky mess.

Then, I will use my standard action to move the 5 squares to N13, to give the beast a target other than Joshua while the rest of my allies extricate themselves from the webbing.  Once in position, I will defend as best I can until I can attack next turn.


----------



## Arbanax (Jan 31, 2009)

Hi Nt 

Just to recap - here is what I did, just prior to the Rocket Web attack of the spider:

I should be on F9.  I had my bow and although I missed with the bow I did succeed in making my Athletic check to free myself and was spending an action point to aid another in helping them get out if I could.  

Thx

Ab


----------



## covaithe (Jan 31, 2009)

ooc:  PennStud, you might consider charging instead of just moving adjacent.  There's not really any downside any more to charging, and it only takes a standard action.


----------



## PennStud77 (Feb 1, 2009)

ooc:  covaithe, I considered that, but I guess 4e is so rife with cool maneuvers that I have been trained to have a mental block towards doing just the standard actions.  You are right, though, I probably should have done that.  If NT allows, I'll change it, but in all fairness, just call it an "oops" and I can wait till next round.  Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## nerdytenor (Feb 1, 2009)

ooc: You may charge if you wish. Don't forget to add +1 to your attack roll for the charge. 

BlueLotus, it is your turn as well.


----------



## nerdytenor (Feb 4, 2009)

*Map update*


----------



## nerdytenor (Feb 4, 2009)

*Status - Moreen is up*

Moreen - your turn                                                
(Todarr I will allow you to retcon your last move as a charge - you may make a melee basic attack at +1 to hit).

** STATUS (Moreen next) **

    * Karis (24/34, 2 tmp hp, immobilized, -2 to all attacks (save ends), 5 ongoing poison and slowed (save ends both))
    * Rellek (41/41, 7 tmp hp)
    * Joshua (unharmed, 5 ongoing poison and slowed (save ends both))
    * Todarr (27/39, 7 tmp hp)
    * NEXT Moreen (44/46, immobilized, 7 tmp hp, 5 ongoing poison and slowed (save ends both))
    * Nasty Beast: (100 damage taken, bloodied, challanged by Moreen, Rellek's quarry)


----------



## The Digger (Feb 4, 2009)

[sblock=OOC]For some reason I cannot log into enworld from home.  Until I sort it out can you NPC Joshua for me.  I will try to post again from thisd machine in the next day or so with more detail about P's attack.
Sorry all![/sblock]


----------



## PennStud77 (Feb 5, 2009)

I had the same problem, could not log in the past couple of days to retcon my move... didn't forget though.

Charge:  18 + 10 = 8 vs AC.  Hit for 8 + 5 = 13 damage


----------



## nerdytenor (Feb 8, 2009)

ooc: Haven't heard from BlueLotus in a few days - I'll npc Moreen tomorrow if I don't hear anything


----------



## BlueLotus (Feb 9, 2009)

[sblock=ooc]My apologies guys, my laptop is in the shop at the moment getting a large crack on the screen from a clumsy fall fixed. Luckily, I took that best buy insurance that covers accidental damage, but for the moment I can only get on university computers and usually I just want to get my schoolwork done and get home. Feel free to NPC Moreen if you want to NT, I'll be back soon.[/sblock]


----------



## nerdytenor (Feb 9, 2009)

Todarr charges at the beast, scoring a good hit despite the frenzied whirl of legs and orc arms.

Moreen tries to free herself from the gooey webs, but is held fast despite her efforts. She manages to shake off the poison, only to be afflicted again when the beast launches its spikes. Rellek is also hit, but Todarr manages to avoid getting hit.

Todarr hits beast with retconned charge for 13 damage.

Moreen takes 5 poison damage.
Moreen takes move action to break free from webs Athletics 1 = fail.
Moreen tries again Athletics 6 = fail. 
Moreen rolls save against poison 14 = SUCCESS.

Beast rolls to recharge tingly spines 5 = SUCCESS
Beast shifts south one square. 
Beast launches tingly spikes (+4 vs Fort) at:
  Todarr 9 = MISS
  Moreen 17 = HIT
  Rellek 19 = HIT


----------



## nerdytenor (Feb 9, 2009)

*Everyone's turn again*

** STATUS (everyone next) **

** BEAST IS ONE SQUARE SOUTH FROM LAST MAP **

    * NEXT Karis (24/34, 2 tmp hp, immobilized, -2 to all attacks (save ends), 5 ongoing poison and slowed (save ends both))
    * NEXT Rellek (41/41, 7 tmp hp, 5 ongoing poison and slowed (save ends both))
    * NEXT Joshua (34/34, 5 ongoing poison and slowed (save ends both))
    * NEXT Todarr (27/39, 7 tmp hp)
    * NEXT Moreen (44/46, immobilized, 2 tmp hp, 5 ongoing poison and slowed (save ends both))
    * Nasty Beast: (113 damage taken, bloodied,  Rellek's quarry)


----------



## covaithe (Feb 10, 2009)

Karis grits her teeth against the poison and twists free of the goo.   She takes a quick step south and hurls her dagger again, but her blade finds only dirt before rematerializing in her hands.  Angrily, she shrugs off the lingering effects of the previous attacks.  

[sblock=actions]Take 5 poison. 
acrobatics to escape the goo: 18.  She moves one square southeast, then one more south as part of a deft strike, ending in K7.  The deft strike is a natural 1
Saves against attack penalty and poison/slow are 18 and 15. 
[/sblock]


----------



## The Digger (Feb 10, 2009)

Joshua struggles to shake off the effects of the poison from the spider creature.  He fires another of his magic darts at the creature but narrowly misses.

With a curse he staggers back a few steps but at least he seems to have shaken free of the venom in his veins.
[sblock=OOC]Attack Magic Missile: Roll Lookup Move to S19; Save vs poison - success!Roll Lookup 
[/sblock]


----------



## nerdytenor (Feb 10, 2009)

*Map update*


----------



## nerdytenor (Feb 10, 2009)

*Rellek, Todarr, and Moreen - you are up*

Neiter Karis nor Joshua have any luck damaging the beast further, but Karis loosens herself from the beasts sticky webs, and both manage to regain their full measure of strength as they fight off the poison.

** STATUS Rellk, Todarr, and Moreen are next **

** BEAST IS ONE SQUARE SOUTH FROM LAST MAP **

    * (already went)  Karis (21/34)
    * NEXT Rellek (41/41, 7 tmp hp, 5 ongoing poison and slowed (save ends both))
    * (already went) Joshua (29/34)
    * NEXT Todarr (27/39, 7 tmp hp)
    * NEXT Moreen (44/46, immobilized, 2 tmp hp, 5 ongoing poison and slowed (save ends both))
    * Nasty Beast: (113 damage taken, bloodied,  Rellek's quarry)


----------



## Arbanax (Feb 12, 2009)

Rellek sought to shrug off the poison’s effects as he moved to a better position from where he could continue his volley.  

  [sblock=crunch]

  Ok I will first of all move to square M9 six squares I make it from my current location.  

  Then I will continue with twin strike for now...it may soon be time to get in for some hand to hand.  But we’ll see.  

  Roll 1 = 25 Wahoo nat 20.  So damage for first strike would be 10 + d8 for Hunters Quarry which = 6 = total of 26

  Roll 2 = 19 Damage 2

  I will use my minor action to save v poison (I think that is right?)  Roll 8 Argh.

  [/sblock]


----------



## The Digger (Feb 12, 2009)

[sblock=OOC for Arbanax]With a crit you take deal out max damage - no need to roll![/sblock]


----------



## Arbanax (Feb 13, 2009)

The Digger said:


> [sblock=OOC for Arbanax]With a crit you take deal out max damage - no need to roll![/sblock]




Yeah I knew I did with the damage but not sure about the hunters quarry part...so I only rolled that part. But NT can sort it out.

Thanks for the heads up anyway.  

Ab


----------



## nerdytenor (Feb 13, 2009)

OOC: My understanding of the rules is that on a critical, the ONLY damage dice you roll are those that are only rolled on a critical (extra critical damage from magic or high-crit weapon, for instance). So yes, Rellek gets max damage + max quarry dice or 18 damage on the first hit.


----------



## nerdytenor (Feb 13, 2009)

OOC: Moreen and Todarr are next


----------



## nerdytenor (Feb 17, 2009)

*Thread bump*

OOC: Moreen and Todarr are next


----------



## nerdytenor (Feb 20, 2009)

Haven't heard from PennStud or BlueLotus in quite a while - feel free to suggest actions, otherwise I will NPC them


----------



## covaithe (Feb 20, 2009)

ooc:  Assuming Todarr's mini-block is correct about which powers he's used and hasn't, I'm not sure there's a lot he can do.  I'd suggest shifting one south and attacking with wolf pack tactics.  I don't know if there will be anyone who can benefit from the shift; initiative order is kind of muddied up at the moment.  Possibly moreen?   At any rate, if Moreen is still immobilized, she needs to break out of that and charge the thing.  If she goes before Todarr, she can benefit from the shift, probably to go east, making it easier for Karis to flank later.


----------



## nerdytenor (Feb 21, 2009)

Rellek uses his bow with great effect against the beast, savaging it with two arrows. The poison remains in his system, however

Despite her best efforts, Moreen still can't manage to break free from the sticky webs. She does manage to shake off the spider poison, however.

Running out of tactical options, Todarr sticks with the basics - he charges
the beast, plunging his sword into the center of one of its numerous  legs.

The beast twirls around    to face    Todarr,    eager to retaliate for    its injured leg. It    brings    two of its orc arms to the front, each bearing axes, and    makes two swings, both of them missing.

Rellek takes 5 poison damage
Rellek hits for 18 (crit + hq) and 2 = total 20 damage.
(Save vs poison is free at end of turn)
Rellek fails save

Moreen takes 5 poison damage
Moreen tries to break free Athletics 8 = FAIL
Moreen tries again Athletics 6 = FAIL
Moreen saves vs condition 13 = SUCCESS

Todarr charges the beast
+10 vs ac (+1 from charge) = 20 HIT for 1d8+5 = 7 damage

Beast attempts recharge of poison spikes 2 = FAIL
Beast attacks Todarr with twin axes, two attacks.
+6 vs AC = 12 MISS
+6 vs AC = 11 MISS


----------



## nerdytenor (Feb 21, 2009)

*Map update*


----------



## nerdytenor (Feb 21, 2009)

*Status - everyone's turn*

* NEXT Karis (21/34)
* NEXT Rellek (41/41, 2 tmp hp, 5 ongoing poison and slowed (save ends both))
* NEXT Joshua (29/34)
* NEXT Todarr (27/39, 7 tmp hp)
* NEXT Moreen (41/46, immobilized)
* Nasty Beast: (140 damage taken, bloodied, Rellek's quarry)


----------



## The Digger (Feb 21, 2009)

Despairing of what to do next Joshua resorts to his trademark magic missile although the power he seems to be able to produce is far from his best.

"Next time I'll just thump the brute" he grunted with typical surliness.

[sblock=OOC]Magic Missile 17 vs Ref; 8 damage[/sblock]


----------



## Arbanax (Feb 21, 2009)

[sblock=crunch]

NT just to say as per this post I should actually be at square M9 unless for some reason I couldn't make it then?

thanks  I'm not bothered about the length of battle personally, delays aside, its still be fun.

thx

Ab

[/sblock]


----------



## nerdytenor (Feb 21, 2009)

OOC - oops on my part  - I'll fix rellek's position on next map update


----------



## covaithe (Feb 21, 2009)

Karis disappears behind a nearby tree, and then suddenly springs out, hurled dagger spinning in the breeze towards the hideous creature.  

[sblock=actions]Move:  hide behind the tree that Karis is next to.  Stealth check 24.  
Standard:  attack with Deft strike, moving out from behind the tree.  I figure Karis will end up around N8, if that's possible given the position of the tree; but I'll leave her exact position up to you.  The attack hits AC 16 for 22 damage, assuming Karis manages to get CA.  If she doesn't, it's AC 14 for 12 damage.  [/sblock]


----------



## covaithe (Feb 23, 2009)

ooc:  Looks like we're still just waiting on Todarr and Moreen.  I don't think the situation has changed noticeably, so I imagine they'll probably do the same things as last round.


----------



## Arbanax (Feb 24, 2009)

Rellek moved quickly seeking to keep the creature focused on him to distract him from Joshua and the others, always keeping it off balance.  

  [sblock=crunch]

  Rellek will move first to Q9, 

  Then continue to use Twin Strike 

  Roll 1= 17 So a miss

  Roll 2= 20  Damage - 1d10+1d8= 10 hp damage. 

  For my minor move I am going to switch out my axes, and drop the bow as a free action...hoping next round to charge into combat.  

  [/Sblock]


----------



## nerdytenor (Feb 24, 2009)

Joshua just manages to hit the beast with his magic missile, much to his surprise, while Karis's dagger barely misses.

Rellek launches two last arrows, hitting with one, before moving into position and readying his axes, despite the slowing poison still coursing through his veins.

Moreen finally manages to break free of the sticky webs, although it takes all of her considerable physical strength to do so.

Todarr manages to score another satisfying hit against the beast.

The beast, hissing furiously, makes two broad axe-swings at Todarr's head, the first swinging wide, and the second connecting solidly.

Joshua hits beast for 8 damage

Karis misses.

Rellek takes 5 poison damage.
Rellek hits beast for 10 damage.
Rellek moves to O-10 (don't forget you are slowed)
Rellek fails save (rolled 7).

Moreen rolls athletics to break free - 1 = CRITICAL FAIL
Moreen tries again 17 = SUCCESS, moves one square se.

Todarr melee basic +10 vs AC = 18 HIT, 1d8+5 = 12 damage.

Beast fails recharge (1).
Beast attacks Todarr again with twin axes, two attacks:
+6 vs AC = 20 CRIT 12 damage.
+6 vs AC = 14 MISS.


----------



## nerdytenor (Feb 24, 2009)

*Map update*


----------



## nerdytenor (Feb 24, 2009)

*Status update*

Enemy Defenses
AC 18 Fo 20 Re 16 Wi 17

* NEXT Karis (21/34)
* NEXT Rellek (38/41, 5 ongoing poison and slowed (save ends both))
* NEXT Joshua (29/34)
* NEXT Todarr (22/39)
* NEXT Moreen (41/46)
* Nasty Beast: (170 damage taken, bloodied, Rellek's quarry)


----------



## The Digger (Feb 24, 2009)

Surprised yet delighted that his arcane missile had actually struck the beast, Joshua nonetheless decided to move into close combat.

"Flank the bugger, Todarr." he yelled before charging forward aiming his staff at the spider-thing.

[sblock=OOC]Charge to Q15 and make melee basic attack +7 vs AC = 16 damage 7. = miss unless Todarr gets to Q12(?) and flanks and gives me CA (+2); Whatever happens this gives us chances of CA in later rounds[/sblock]


----------



## nerdytenor (Feb 26, 2009)

Todarr and Joshua circle around the beast, both hammering punishment into the many-appendaged creature. Moreen, finally free from her sticky prison, charges forward, slicing several legs off of the beast with one gigantic stroke.

The beast twitches in pain, its every disgusting part shaking. Then, the beast falls flat against the ground, motionless. As it dies, all of its unnatural pieces separate into their constituient parts. The four orc arms fall off of the body, followed by the two spider thoraxes which gently slide apart with a nauseating squishing noise, exposing all manner of innards that most of the party could have done without seeing.

At each connection point between different animals (orc/spider, spider/spider), a thin layer of blackish muck can be seen. A similar pattern can be seen in those among the dead orcs who were 'augmented' with various foreign parts.


----------



## The Digger (Feb 27, 2009)

"Fascinating!  If a little noxious."  Joshua covers his nose with a clean handkerchief before minutely examining the corpse.

"It seems to have been held together with some kind of super glue.  Some paste that dissolves on death.  Absolutely fascinating!"

There are presumably all sorts of goodies on the bodies and in the tents but Joshua seems pre-occupied with the dead construct.  He (Joshua that is) is obviously a little strange that way!


----------



## Arbanax (Feb 27, 2009)

The Digger said:


> There are presumably all sorts of goodies on the bodies and in the tents but Joshua seems pre-occupied with the dead construct.




Whereas Joshua was preoccupied Rellek wasn't, he took a moment to both gather his energies and listen and look for any further signs of pursuit.  Then, once he'd assured himself that his companions were ok he motioned silently to karis to help him check the bodies and tents.  

[assuming this goes without hic up]

Shortly all that was of value had been piled neatly in the centre of the camp for the party to divide among them.


----------



## covaithe (Feb 27, 2009)

Karis cleans herself and her blades carefully of the black ichor, cursing in disgust when she finds how sticky the entangling goop is.  "Why can't mages cast _clean_ spells, like fireballs?   This is just sick.  Sick." 

Satisfied that she is as clean as she is going to get, she helps Rellek search the area.


----------



## nerdytenor (Feb 27, 2009)

As Joshua ponders the fusing of body parts of the orcs, the sporc, and the spider-spider-orc-orc-orc-orc, Karis and Rellek search the area. 

Many of the orc fighters wore stained leather armor, and all of them had the same basic pattern appearing somewhere on their person (whether tattoo, armor, helmet, or blade) - a humanoid figure in the center of a circle, surrounded by beasts of every sort.

In the tents, Karis quickly locates a sizeable stash of gold near a small cache of unremarkable weapons. In addition, she finds a potion in the corner of the tent where the sporc resided.

Rellek immediately notices a supernatural sparkle on one of the axes wielded by the once-mighty abomination - gingerly removing it from the separated orc arm, he can see the axe is of very high quality, and bursting with magical energies.

[sblock=Loot!]
250 gold. One healing potion. One lightning battle axe +1. 
[/sblock]

Unfortunately, there are no documents to be found anywhere, nor any maps, nor any obvious clues as to where this band of warriors came from, or where they were going.


----------



## covaithe (Feb 28, 2009)

Karis glances briefly at Rellek's find.  "Nice axe.  I'd wash it before using it.  Just saying." 

At their lack of a further direction, she puts her hands on her hips and sighs.  "Well, it was worth a try.  Better than just killing that guy, anyway," she gestures at the fallen enemy mage.  "I guess now we either try to look for a trail leading back to wherever it is these guys came from, or go back to town and wait for what's-his-name's mentor.  And hope she can find this lair.  Rellek, are you any good at tracking?"


----------



## Arbanax (Mar 3, 2009)

Rellek felt the blade in hand, tested it weight and then nodded to the party, swapped out his old blade for his new one.  

I will see friends what tracks we might be able to follow

Rellek took his time, looking around the camp first following the line that the Horrific Spider beast had taken in, as well as any other subtle signs that the other Orc creatures may have left previously.  

[sblock=crunch]

Rellek will roll to see if he can find a trail to be followed.  I'm taking ten as far as tracking is concerned and taking my time to see what I can find the obvious and perhaps not so obvious as well.  

I rolled 17 (9+8 skill) + 10= 27  

[/sblock]


----------



## nerdytenor (Mar 3, 2009)

[sblock=Rellek]
There are tracks going in every almost every direction except northwest (the way back to Greensfen). You can spot everything from fresh prints to barely discernable tracks near the camp - it seems clear the orcs have been here at least a few days. Unfortunately, it is not possible to tell where they came from. 
[/sblock]

As Rellek searches the area for clues, a very large eagle flies towards the party and lands on top of one of the tents.  It opens its beak, and, expecting a bird call, the party hears the voice of a woman instead.

"Brave heroes," speaks the woman through the bird. "It is I, Glaelyn, friend and tutor of Mardrick. I have been told of your plan, and I say to you - retrieve your warrior and recapture Tromolden at once. The mage cannot be trusted, and I fear he will see through your ruse." The bird pauses to pick something out of its feathers and then continues. "Return to Greensfen at once - we have much to discuss."

The bird shakes its head rapidly, no doubt as surprised as the party to discover Glaelyn's voice emerging from it. It opens its beak once more, and a high-pitched squack emerges. Merely an eagle now, the bird flies away, dropping bird poop on one of the dead orcs.


----------



## Arbanax (Mar 4, 2009)

Rellek shook himself to break the stunned silence that had fallen over him as he marvelled at the mages power.  Something deep within stirred and he considered whether he to might try his hand at the magic arts.  But then the stirring of the group pulled his thoughts back to the matters at hand.  

Rellek spoke, Though late, her message confirms what we now know to be true.  Furthermore friends, the tracks here are confused by many days activity and no clear way is obvious to me.  Perhaps Greensfen is to be our next destination?  What say you?


----------



## The Digger (Mar 4, 2009)

"Joshua, who had been staring open-mouthed at the talking eagle, shook is head in disbelief and agreed with Rellek.

"Be nice to get a drink and something hot inside us.  Maybe a few hours sleep if we have the time."

He looks at the carnage around them "What about the bodies?  Should we just leave them?"


----------



## covaithe (Mar 5, 2009)

"I say we burn them.  Whatever we're facing, it seems to have a fondness for stray body parts." Karis growls, kicking one of the mismatched arms from the abomination so recently killed.  "And then, yes, back to Greenbush."


----------



## The Digger (Mar 5, 2009)

"Good thinking, Karis, I hadn't considered that.  I don't fancy being killed by an arm belonging to someone I had killed already."

Joshua starts to gather wood and anything else combustible he can find in the area.


----------



## nerdytenor (Mar 5, 2009)

The party piles up the stinking pieces of the dead in the center of the camp near the large Stone. It takes a little effort, but after a short while there is a healthy fire burning. Once the blaze has settled down, the party begins to make its way back to Greensfen. It is hard to believe given the events since morning, but the sun has only just passed its high point for the day. 

The party passes over the rolling hills and through the trees and arrives at the entrance to Greensfen proper, thankfully without incident.

As you approach, you spot two town guards. Upon seeing you, they speak to each other, and one runs into the town center. The other guard explains that Dardus gave orders to notify him as soon as you returned. Indeed, moments later, Dardus appears on the shabby street in front of you, smiling.

"I see you received Glaelyn's message and retrieved Todarr. Good, good! In truth, I had misgivings about your plan from the beginning. Thankfully for us, Glaelyn warned you in time about Tromolden. She is here, and eager to meet with you." 

Dardus's face flashes with alarm as he looks over the party a second time.

"What.... what of the mage? WHERE IS HE?"


----------



## Arbanax (Mar 6, 2009)

nerdytenor said:


> Dardus's face flashes with alarm as he looks over the party a second time.
> 
> "What.... what of the mage? WHERE IS HE?"




Rellek took a momentary step back.  Deep within himself he wondered how much more complicated life had become recently.  He  looked across to Karis then the mage Joshua and then quickly over the rest of the party with a raised speculative brow, wondering who'd say something first.


----------



## covaithe (Mar 6, 2009)

"In time?  Hardly.  Her warning was precisely late enough to be useless.  Like we were gonna trust Tromolden, anyways.  He's dead now, and his ashes scattered to the wind.  Where's this Glaelyn?  I hope she isn't as clueless as the rest of you lot." Karis snaps, he usual friendly self.


----------



## The Digger (Mar 6, 2009)

Hearing Daedus's outburst and confused by his comments on Tromolden  Joshua immediately prepared himself.  Something was not right here.  Something was definitely rotten in the town of Greensfen.

He quietly started to draw upon his arcane power...just in case!


----------



## nerdytenor (Mar 6, 2009)

covaithe said:


> "In time?  Hardly.  Her warning was precisely late enough to be useless.  Like we were gonna trust Tromolden, anyways.  He's dead now, and his ashes scattered to the wind.  Where's this Glaelyn?  I hope she isn't as clueless as the rest of you lot."




Dardus is so relieved at the news that he fails to notice the insult. "That is good news indeed. I will take you to see Glaelyn now."

Dardus walks you to Mardrick's house and opens the door. "I've already related everything I know to her - if you need me for anything, I'll be at my smithy."

A heated conversation is underway as you enter, and it stops as you cross the threshold. 

"Friends!" Mardrick cries out. "It is good to see you again! I confess I feared the worst." He looks you over a little more closely, observing the fresh wounds. "It appears your plan did not, um, go according plan. The mage?"

"Tromolden?" Glaelyn says. Her voice is rich and surprisingly deep. She is a very tall half-elf, and stunningly beautiful. She has long, curly golden hair, and her skin is a smooth chocolate brown. Her penetrating eyes are a silvery-blue. 

"Forgive me, I have not introduced you. This is Glaelyn, my teacher." Glaelyn nods in your direction. "She has come to help us. First, if I can ask if you heard of Elloen..."

"Mardrick," Glaelyn interrupts, "perhaps it would be best if I talk with your friends alone for a while." Her voice is gentle, but firm. "It is already crowded in here, and we have much to discuss."

Mardrick looks as if he is about to protest, but thinks better of it. "Very well. I will be outside, tending to... ah... I'll just be outside." Mardrick lets himself out of the house and closes the door, leaving you alone with Glaelyn.


----------



## covaithe (Mar 6, 2009)

Karis' instinctive dislike of excessively attractive women, particularly ones with unnaturally bright hair, abruptly turns to amusement when Glaelyn scolds Mardrake like a schoolchild being sent to bed without any supper.  She scratches at the side of her nose to hide the smirk, and waits.


----------



## Arbanax (Mar 7, 2009)

Rellek, relieved at Karis' quick witted response, continued to remain as vigilant as ever.  Although having grown among humans he felt at home with them at the same time he often felt confused as well.  

As they move to meet the mysterious Glaelyn, Rellek covered by keeping alert for signs of activity and trouble around the village.  

Even before they approach Rellek's quick senses picked up the heated discussion within the house.  They are introduced to the mysterious mage, Rellek nods his head and then steps back to better take in what is going on free from being directly involved in the conversation.  His preference to let the others talk, and let him watch and wait instead.  

[sblock]

OK NT I am all ears, senses working overtime, either to be alert for anything in what is said, or going on around us or outside - in as much as is possible.  

But don't worry I'm not going anywhere and will I'll chip in where necessary...just trying to play to character the silent type - of which we now have a few since we lost a few folks.  Oh Well.  
[/sblock]


----------



## The Digger (Mar 7, 2009)

"Madam"  Joshua's voice was curt, the suspicion apparent in every word he spoke "whatever you can tell us will, I am sure, be useful.  In the main we are interested where the lair of these creatures may be situated.  And also it would be nice to know if there was anything you could do to be of...practical assistance."


----------



## nerdytenor (Mar 8, 2009)

Glaelyn chuckles magnanimously at Joshua. "Practical assistance? Right to the point. I like that!" She smiles broadly. 

"I'm afraid I might be of rather too much assistance, as finding Baradur may prove the end of all of you. I believe I can guide you to Baradur's lair, or, at the very least, get you hot on his trail.  You see, I knew Baradur before he named himself thus." Glaelyn's smile fades. "He was my student."

"Several years ago, he came under my tutelage - a few years before Mardrick and I met." Glaelyn sighs wistfully. "It is always a tricky thing with the darker magical arts - some, like Baradur, are a little too taken with the darkness, and become lost. It is a risk of the business, I'm afraid."

"Others are rather not comforatable enough, Mardrick being a good example. He's a good man - perhaps a little _too_ good to be a warlock, if you know what a mean." She smiles again.

"I've lost my train of thought! Ah, yes. You see, Baradur was always interested in the animal kingdom, and was ever looking for ways to incorporate animal powers in his magical studies. I once caught him doing despicable things to some of the local fauna in my woods, and we had a heated argument about it. He did not return to me afterwards."

"I didn't give him much thought until about a month later, when I saw some rather... unnatural remnants of some home-brewed ritual not far from where I had seen him last."

"At any rate, it would appear he has become quite powerful indeed." Glaelyn holds up the teleporation stone Elloen used to escape. "This stone was created by him - I can smell his magic in it. In all honestly, I'm not sure if I could create something this powerful."

Glaelyn turns to face Joshua. "I can teach you a ritual, which, when performed properly with the stone, will create a magical compass in your mind  for a few short minutes. You will feel a tug in the direction of the teleportation stone's destination, which will increase in strength as you come closer. This ritual cannot be performed more once a day, as the lingering magic is already barely discernable and will become quite weak indeed afterwards"

Glaelyn pauses. "This is all I can offer you by way of assistance. But before I do, I would like to know what you can tell me. Did you learn anything from Tromolden?"


----------



## Arbanax (Mar 10, 2009)

Rellek looked at Todarr, his recollection of the mage was more based on his posturing and threats.  But of all the group, only Todarr got close to him.  Rellek wondered what he might offer. 

[Sblock=crunch]

I was looking back over previous posts last night - I didn't get through them all, but unless I missed something or never reached it I think the above is correct, in so far as I can remember.  But it would be Todarr who knew best and that would be privilaged character information wouldn't it?

[/sblock]


----------



## covaithe (Mar 10, 2009)

"He said something about a cave, near the Swamps of Sending, at the mouth of... the Prism river?  And then he fell asleep.  Of course, this was after we hit him in the head a lot. "  Karis explains.


----------



## nerdytenor (Mar 11, 2009)

Glaelyn let's out a full-fledged belly-laugh. "Oh he did, did he? Oh indeed. Well, I have to give the treacherous  mage credit - he had a sense of humor. Those locations are from an ancient bit of verse, and as far as anyone can tell, they never actually existed."

Glaelyn pauses to examine the party more closely. "I can tell your latest misadventure with Tromolden did not go off without incident. Did you find any others he was associating with? Did you find anything of interest?"


----------



## Arbanax (Mar 12, 2009)

Rellek looked across to Joshua, he understood humans well enough to see from the mage's posture that he seemed tense.

As he thought back to what they had fought, he gave an involuntary shudder. The mind that had created the creatures, he felt must have been, as twisted as his unnatural creations.  Why did magic make some feel that, just because they had the means, they equalled the right to twist nature in such despicable ways?  Rellek pondered.    

Then turning back to his friends he waited to see who'd offer what they knew.  

Ab


----------



## covaithe (Mar 12, 2009)

Karis frowns in concentration.  "I should have known we'd get nothing useful from that mageling.  Hmm.  There were orcs in black robes there when we killed him, and a... thing that was part orc, part spider.  And the orcs weren't right, either; it was like they were patched together from spare parts.  They fell apart when we killed them.  And right before we killed Tromolden, he said that another of Baradur's creations was coming.  And sure enough, there was a walking mess of spider and orc parts stuck together every which way and waving axes around.  And shooting crossbow bolts from the gods alone know where.  If you taught him that...  you need help.  Seriously.

Oh, and we ran into some bats while chasing Tromolden.  One of them was on fire.  But I don't think they were with him..."

ooc:  I'm not sure, OOC, what Glaelyn is getting at.  Is it the orc connection?  If not, I'm flailing in the dark, here.


----------



## nerdytenor (Mar 12, 2009)

ooc: You're doing fine. I confess to a bit of stalling here as we refill our roster.

Glaelyn listens to the description of the fused orcs and spider with considerable interest, and her face sours with disgust. "He has done it then. Contemptible egomaniac. And it appears he has found some followers. I have heard rumors of a new cult forming, and I feared there might be some connection, but now I am certain of it. That they are the same group that attacked this village is no surprise, either."

Glaelyn sighs, and continues. "He always was a charming fellow, George. Yes, that was his name once. He had a way of telling people what they wanted to hear. It didn't take me long to see through it - I'm sure that's a big part of why we didn't get along so well."

"His cult must be destroyed. Baradur's actions are a violation of every natural and magical law I know. Even if had not attacked this village, enslaved its people, and seduced Elloen,  he would still deserve death for his perverted cojoining of beasts and men."


----------



## The Digger (Mar 13, 2009)

"He should die, right enough" grunted Joshua, "but whether its for his 'conjoining' or not is all a matter to me.  I've taken on the job and I'll see it finished or die in the attempt."

It looked as though Joshua couldn't care less about Baradur and his animal experiments.  In fact he sounded completely unconcerned about the whole thing.

"That Tromolden wasn't much of a wizard really.  Went down pretty easy if you ask me."  He gestured towards his companions "And even just with the few of us here his orc and spider things weren't too much of a challenge.  You just show me that ritual and when we've had a sleep and some food we'll get right on with it."

He turned to walk away but then suddenly swivelled back around "And of course a bit more cash or, better still, any spare magic items wouldn't go amiss either."


----------



## Arbanax (Mar 13, 2009)

Rellek listened as first Karis chimed in and then Joshua.  He wasn't sure if he was tired, annoyed or up to something.  

At which point Rellek felt the need for something to eat. His stomach growled hungrily.  

[sblock]

Just giving you something to stall with if its not presumptuous of me NT. 

Since we are actively recruiting it might be, as Joshua has indicated time to rest, recover etc and then carry this conversation on with our new recruits are in place? 

I'm happy to carry on roleplaying the interlude whilst we wait. 

[/sblock]

Rellek, though quiet used to trail rations, had never quite got over the need for a good meal following a good fight.  His stomach didn't sound as if it was going to settle and until it got a measure of satisfaction.  He wondered how long Glaelyn would be, and what he might find by way of game in the dead woods here about?

Ab


----------



## nerdytenor (Mar 23, 2009)

With not much left to discuss, Joshua and Glaelyn begin to go over the ritual of the stone as the rest of the party files out of Mardrick's house.

[sblock=Joshua]
Once per day, you can perform a 10 minute ritual (no component cost) to 'tune' the stone to its teleportation destination. Your arcana skill check result gives you different levels of accuracy:

9 or less - no result
10 - 15 weak/vague signal 
15 - 20 fairly strong signal
21+ strongest signal

The 'pull' lasts only a few minutes, regardless of strength.
[/sblock]

When the party emerges, they find Dardus and Mardrick engaged in a heated argument.

"How are they supposed to find Elloen if their forces are reduced?" Mardrick says to Dardus, gesticulating wildly. "They need all the help they can get!"

"Mardrick," Dardus says, clearly losing patience, "our ranks our thin. We need to bolster our ranks. Almost all the city guard are dead or fled. Without such as these to help keep watch," Dardus indicates the party, "Elloen will have no home to return to. And perhaps no husband, either."

"Dardus, I..."

"Enough!" Dardus interrupts. He pauses to think, trying to cool down. "These are strong warriors, Mardrick. We don't need all of them to stay. Perhaps one or two. If they are willing of course," he adds.

"But with only three, the rescue effort will be barely at half strength!" Mardrick says.

"Mardrick, it's not just a rescue effort! They are here to protect our entire town!"

The pace of the argument intensifies as the party watches, unsure what to do.

OOC: New players, this would be your cue to bust in! In case my forcing of the plot weren't totally obvious, Todarr and Moreen will be staying behind to help with the defense of the town while the rest of you (I hope) will be heading out.


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Mar 23, 2009)

"Lookss like we're jusst in time!"  The voice was deep and rumbling, the vocal equivalent of an avalanche.  Just up the street from where the two men were arguing, a massive black-scaled dragonborn stood in the muddy roadway, apparently having just come around the corner of one of the houses.  Armored in plating of dull black iron, he was leaning on a heavy spear that had been pressed into use as a walking stick, and a very large sword was slung across his back- but for all the ironmongery, he seemed relaxed, perhaps even smiling (with dragonborn, it could be tough to tell).

"If one of you is the mayor, Kord has sent us to help you.  Right, Blay?"  He turned his head just fractionally to nod at the human beside him.


----------



## Bramble (Mar 24, 2009)

"Kord? Was that the name of that wretched looking, scared fellow who mumbled something about horror and death stalking Greensfen when I bumped into him leaving the Muddy Drinking Hole on my journey here? I tried to warn him that if he planned on using the privy at that place, he'd know horror and death soon enough. I daresay the poor fool didn't listen to me, and so I infer you must have spoken to him before I did..." Replied Blay, tossing a cheerful wink at the paladin before turning his attention to the two men whose argument they had interrupted.

"So sorry for interrupting your conversation! Nothing ends an argument faster than an armed, six-and-a-half foot dragon-man in heavy armor walking into the middle of it, I'd wager!" Blay smiled and stuck out his hand to Dardus. "Blay Hendricks, at your service! A merry minstrel guaranteed to leave you as mirthful or maudlin as you please. You'll have to excuse me if my grip is a bit weak, still recovering from shaking my hand to the scaly vise of this one here, eh Kraegyn?" He asked, tilting his head toward his dragonborn companion.


----------



## covaithe (Mar 24, 2009)

"Great, the circus is in town," growls Karis.  "At least the clown and the pack mule.  What are you going to do against Baradur's abominations, clown?  Besides fill your trousers, that is?"

[sblock=ooc]All in character, I assure you.  OOC, I'm delighted to have you guys, and I promise Karis won't be too much of a jerk for long.  [/sblock]


----------



## Bramble (Mar 24, 2009)

"Ah, I see I have uncultured elf in my audience. I knew I would witness strange and bizarre things in my travels, and this sight must be an omen for things to come. Truly I have come to the right place!" Laughed Blay, to no one in particular. He now turned his attention directly to Karis.

"While many noble apes and primates of the wild defend themselves quite ably with what you call 'trouser-fillings', I cannot claim such a lofty association. Rather I must cut down my enemies with my mere sharp wit and titillating limericks. Observe:


I met a surly elf in the Greensfen
And her quest she was in danger of failin'
So I offered my help
And was rebuked with a yelp
Til the town was all burnt down and ashen."


----------



## nerdytenor (Mar 24, 2009)

Dardus  watches with mild amusement as Bray addresses Karis, and then gives the newly arrived dragonborn a good looking over.

"Well, it seems we are in luck, Mardrick. We have two new recruits! I assume you are here in answer to my summons. Welcome, welcome! I see you've already met Karis, this is Joshua and Rellek, and..."

"Are you mad?!?!" Mardrick interrupts, apopolectic. "These two are to be our reinforcements? They look fresh from the carnival!"

"Are they any weirder, really, than those that rescued you, Mardrick? Take another look - they don't appear strangers to danger. Or to battle."

Mardrick glowers, but remains silent.

"If you will all come with me to my smithy, I can draw you a rough map of where you will be heading. Glaelyn has given us a rough idea of Elloen's location using her arcane talents."

Dardus motions for you to follow, and walks off. Mardrick sulks back inside his modest home.


----------



## covaithe (Mar 24, 2009)

Karis half-smirks, despite herself.  "Heh.  A few good fires would do this town a world of good.  And this is no quest, it's a job.  Jobs pay.  Isn't that right, Mardrick?"


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Mar 25, 2009)

Kraegyn simply stood there as the conversation swirled about him- he gave his attention to Karis and Blay in turn, but he knew better than to dive into the middle of the discussion.  Once things had quieted down, he nodded respectfully to Dardus.  "You'd be the mayor then, I guess, as well as a smith.  Kord would approve.  I'm Kraegyn, one of Kord's chosen warriors- I may not talk nearly as pretty as my compatriot here, but I can usually get my point across.  And like I said, I'm here to help, if you'll have us."

He looked at each of the others in turn before continuing.  "Looks like we're not the first to respond to your plight- and it sounds like you all have made some real progress.  I guess Blay was right about coming in to town here- I don't bet I'd have learned much from cutting up orcs, especially not cheap build-it-yourself orcs."


----------



## Arbanax (Mar 25, 2009)

Rellek was two parts taken aback and one part chiding of himself for not having been more aware of the approaching strangers.  But he put that thought quickly to the back of his mind as he saw the human and Dragonborn.  He relised that unlike himself the kin he saw before him must have been from a different tribe, his huge scaly black body stood in bold contrast to his own more lithe deep blue scales.  

As he watched whilst Karis and the human spared together, he was both amused and bemused.  But as he saw Dardus relax and welcome them he to eased his defensive stance.  

As they turned to leave, he simple nodded his approval to the two warriors.  Whilst Karis liked to provoke and spar, he preferred to stand back and observe.  Things had suddenly got interesting and Rellek was in no doubt that the enemy they faced was going to be more of a challenge then they'd first envisaged...perhaps is was providental that these two had come at this timely moment.  

[Sblock=welcome]

Hi guys like Covaithe glad to see you onboard, good choice of characters and looks to balance the team out nicely.  

[/sblock]


----------



## The Digger (Mar 25, 2009)

"Hrumph!  I still don't know why Todarr and Moreen couldn't have gone with us and left this pair to defend the village." Joshua grunted in his usual (un)friendly manner.  "Better the devil you know and all that."

He walked up to Kraegyn and Blay and stood before them.  "Now listen, you two.  We don't want any of this 'rushing in' sort of crap.  When we get into the  again, as I'm sure we will, stand back for a moment or two; use javelins or whatever.  Just don't get in the way of my powers or you'll get your backsides scorched."

He cocked his thumb at Rellek and Karis "These two know what I mean.  They learned the hard way.  So just see you learn even quicker. Right!"

With that, he stomped off muttering the ritual details under his breath.


----------



## Bramble (Mar 25, 2009)

Blay snaps off a sarcastic salute to the dour wizard.

"No need to worry about me! I solemnly swear to stand well away from any blades, arrows, or magical foolery that we may stumble upon. Rather I will occupy space at a safe distance whilst absently strumming my bandore with a far-away look in my eyes as the rest of you do whatever it is you do. I have some extremely avant-garde musical techniques I'd like to experiment on with a varied audience. Having you all around to keep my rabid fans at bay as I, say, rhyme backwards, or play my instrument with a pinecone rather than a pick for an hour, would be most helpful."

Blay takes the cue offered by Dardus and starts following the man. He pauses for a moment, and with a pensive look on his face turns back towards the others.

"A thought: while I am perfectly willing to call you all by your full names out of politeness and respect, some situations might call for brevity in the name of efficiency. 'Rude Elfin Woman, look out for that loose step!' or 'Well I'm not rightly sure I can answer your riddle off the top of my head, sir Sphinx. Let me ask my companion, the Silent Blue Lizard, for his insight on the matter.' Perhaps you have some shorter, shall we say, _sobriquet_, I can use instead?"

[sblock=hi everbody!] Woo, tough crowd so far! That's all right, with all these gloomy and grumpy personalities around, a cheerful bard has got his work cut out for him! Thanks for letting me join the game, I think its going to be a lot of fun! And in case anyone was wondering what a bandore was...[/sblock][sblock=bandore]






[/sblock]


----------



## nerdytenor (Mar 25, 2009)

OOC: Bramble, cool, looks a little bit like a theorbo. 

Upon reaching his smithy, Dardus wastes no time in brushing aside weapons in various states of assembly from the large table in the center of the room. He takes a scrap of discarded parchment (crossbow schematics? hard to say..) from a corner and begins to draw a rough map.

"Glaelyn's, ah, reading of the stone only gave a vague direction - it points east. The only thing of note immediately east of here is Andusk, a town bordering a swamp. Not much to say about it - we have some minimal trade with their town, but they are not much better off than we are, though they have not fallen victim to the same fate as Greensfen."

Dardus shifts around the table and continues. "Past the swamp, the road picks up again. It branches northeast to Amar, a fairly bustling city by local standards. Not far to the north is a series of mountains. Lintown is a bit smaller and a bit seedier, bordering the swamp to the southeast."

Dardus regards his map with a frown. "Sorry about the penmenship, folks. Never been much use with a quill. At any rate, Glaelyn feels confident that the stone's ultimate destination couldn't have been much farther than this, so you'll be glad to know I need not draw anymore."

OOC: I am engaging the pbp temporal distortion field - feel free to continue any discussions prior to arriving at the smithy. Or not.


----------



## covaithe (Mar 25, 2009)

"Karis will do, should you need to call me," Karis introduces herself.  She eyes Bray's instrument dubiously.  

[sblock=bandores and other silly instruments]Looks like Pat Metheny's Pikasso guitar.

Meanwhile, Wikipedia talks about bandoras, which are basically bass citterns, related to the orpharion.  A much more practical instrument for an adventurer than a lute, though I have to say I prefer the sound of the lute and its relatives (e.g. theorbo).
[/sblock]


----------



## nerdytenor (Mar 25, 2009)

OOC: I specialize in the singing of early music, and some of the groups I perform with use the theorbo on a regular basis if you can believe it. The long strings are drones, and make a really satisfying TWANG sound.


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Mar 25, 2009)

Kraegyn spoke little as the group traveled to the smithy, instead taking the time to observe each of the others- he knew he could keep up with the conversational pace that Blay set.  Luckily it seemed as if these new folk were mostly people of action as well- he hoped some of their gruff nature would wear off once he had a chance to prove his value.

Once they arrived, he was obvioulsy momentarily distracted by all of the weapons and weapons-to-be scattered about the place.  They were, after all, the tools of his particular trade.  As the map began to take shape, however, he loomed over the tabel and looked closely at the details.  "How long, do you think, would it take to reach Andusk?  Could we make it by nightfall?"

OOC: [sblock=music geekery] The faithful of Kord only recognize two types of musical instruments- bagpipes (of course) and drums (the bigger the better).  Or at least something where the volume goes to at least 11...  The side chatter, though, has my music-geek wife reading over my shoulder- at least some of the music we have around makes the theorbo look positively futuristic.  Too many SCA friends, I guess... [/sblock]


----------



## covaithe (Mar 26, 2009)

Karis peers at the map as well.  "What dangers are there in the area?  Bandits?  Beholders?  Boredom?"


----------



## nerdytenor (Mar 26, 2009)

Turning to Kraegyn, Dardus replied, "Yes, you should be able to make it be nightfall, even on foot - I regret I cannot lend you any horses as we are very short as it is."

To Karis, he answers, "On the road, the concern is always robbers. But Andusk itself is about as safe as Greensfen, such as it is. I would strongly recommend against travelling at night through the swamp - there are too many rumors of dangerous beasts there, and while I'm sure not all of the rumors are true, I wouldn't be surprised if _some_ of them are"


----------



## Arbanax (Mar 26, 2009)

Rellek looked at the map, his mind studied the areas around Greensfen but his knowledge of this area was sketchy at best.  He thought about what Dardus said, so far they had been fortunate.  

Rellek traced a fine scaled finger along the road between Andusk and Greensfen, when he spoke in his usual quiet manner to Dardus,

Honoured Dardus, what can you tell us of the areas North and South of the road?  Are there points convenient to ambush or waylay?  

Ab


----------



## nerdytenor (Mar 26, 2009)

"Well," Dardus replies, "you've some experience with the Dead Forest, and as you can imagine no sane highwayman would set up camp there. No, it is mostly from the south and from the road itself they come, when they do. Although if there be many more orc encampments like the one you found, then they may not be coming from the south much longer," Dardus says, grinning.


----------



## The Digger (Mar 27, 2009)

"You know what it's going to be like, don't you?  Whichever way we go we'll probably stumble onto something we'd rather not meet."

Joshua sounded downright miserable but what's new!

[sblock=bandore]So which end do you blow into - the big end or the little one?[/sblock]


----------



## Bramble (Mar 27, 2009)

Blay had taken the map while the others discussed their options and questioned Dardus. He was apparently doodling while absently-listening to the others. After Joshua spoke Blay re-entered the conversation.

"Woebegone the Wizard is right. I may be new to town, but stories of the dangers of these roads have traveled farther than the roads themselves do. Here, I have illustrated the difficulty specially for our dragonborn friends: Kraegyn, because being willing to devote one's life to the service of a god strikes me as being rather heedless to danger so a reminder is always good, and Silent Blue Lizard, because I once had a cousin who was as silent as he, until it was discovered simple and colorful pictures were all he could understand."

With that, Blay slaps the revised map back onto the table.






"It seems we needn't make any decision about the route to take until we arrive at Andusk. I'm sure when we arrive the correct path will become ever so much clearer. And I am ready to leave immediately, as well." Blay turned to face Dardus now. "And, if I may, I was wondering if you could illustrate with words in the same clarity I have illustrated your map, and I ask this strictly for my sake and that of just one of our dragonborn friends, but just why are we going east anyway?"

[sblock=ooc]You can assume we picked up the information in the plot synopsis on page one of this thread from townsfolk before meeting the team. Just a short summary of the efforts so far in this thread and the actual objective of our journey would be helpful. Also, covaithe, that pikasso guitar rocked. I would have loved to see something like that live. TheDigger: actually you have to blow into both at once, so its a two-person job. Thats why I brought Kreagyn along [/sblock]


----------



## nerdytenor (Mar 27, 2009)

Dardus can't help but chuckle at the newly enhanced map.

"Ah, I forget myself. You've only just arrived, after all. Your main mission is to eliminate the threat posed to our town. These three," Dardus says, indicating Joshua, Rellek, and Karis, "helped uncover threads of a strange plot to take over our town by means both martial and arcane. Mardrick's wife was seduced by the leader of the enemy force, a man named Baradur. You must route Baradur's forces and ensure he never attacks our town again. Also, if possible, you are to rescue Elloen, Mardrick's wife, though in truth she may not wish to be rescued."


----------



## nerdytenor (Mar 27, 2009)

"As to the direction, Elloen was teleported away using a magical stone which Joshua now posseses. While the stone's power is spent, there are traces left in it which Joshua can use to divine Elloen's destination. Glaelyn, Mardrick's teacher and a powerful warlock, could divine the rough direction and is fairly confident about the maximum distance of the teleportation."

Dardus wipes his forhead. "All of this arcanery leaves me a bit dizzy, I must confess. I only hope you can find the enemy without too much trouble."


----------



## Arbanax (Mar 27, 2009)

Rellek listened quietly the banter going on, but having got what he felt he could from Dardus he became to make mental preparations for the journey.  He wanted to make sure they re-provisioned if possible, the blight itself might have stolen whatever game would otherwise be on offer.  

[Sblock]

Ok NT depending on what the others intend to do, I am checking my equipment, getting a sharpening stone to put an edge on my old axe (I guess the magical ones retain their keen edge) checking me arrows, sorting out my bow etc. 

I'd like to make sure we are restocked for the journey and I'm taking the map when its finished with.  Unless anyone objects.  If there is a piece of charcol or another quill I will ask to have it, so I can continue to fill out the map as we go.  

[/sblock]


----------



## nerdytenor (Mar 27, 2009)

Dardus provides the party with a small amount of food for the journey.  He then hands a small hand-written note to Karis. "When you get to Andusk, you can give this to the inn keeper Farley Templeton - he's a trading partner and an old friend. He will put you up for the night free of charge."

With the party ready to go, Dardus gives a final farewell. "Gods protect thee!" And with that the party is off.

OOC: Feel free to do anything else before leaving if you want.

The first part of the road to Andusk is familiar to three of the party members, at least for a few miles. To the north, the Dead Forest looms - strange chirps and growls can occasionally be heard, but neither man nor beast emerges from the darkness. To the south,  rolling hills can be seen in the distance behind tall willow-like trees. A few caravans pass the party going towards Greensfen, but the journey is unremarkable.

After a few hours, the town of Andusk looms. There are no guards, and no gate - houses just start appearing, gradually becoming more dense until the road is completely surrounded. While modest, the town appears an urban paradise compared to Greensfen. At first Andusk appears entirely residential, but gradually a low noise can be heard towards the center of town. Curious, the party finds a large open-air market bustling with activity, the smell of food and spices heavy in the air. The Templeton Inn is quickly spotted in the Northeast corner of the square, and there is a bakery and brewery near at hand. In areas where no trading is going on, various groups of people, mostly young men, play at dice and cards.

By your reckoning, there are about two hours of daylight left.

OOC: OK then  - what will everyone do?


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Mar 28, 2009)

On the road, it is obvious that Kraegyn is a seasoned traveler- while the weight of his armor means his pace is slow, it is also steady, and he knows a number of marching tunes.  He also, oddly enough, seems to have at least a bit of knowledge of the area, on a general level.

Once they reached Andusk, he looked the place over warily.  "No wall, and able-bodied men free enough to spend their time dicing in the market," he muttered.  "You would almost think that the area nearby wasn't plagued by bandits and orcs, or that the next village over wasn't blighted and cursed."  Then he shook his head once and looked around the group.  "Well, unless anyone has a better idea, I guess that we might find that inn and pull up a table, to see what rumors we can hear over a mug of ale..."


----------



## Bramble (Mar 28, 2009)

"And something to eat!  My hunger gives me a new appreciation for the words of Jeffries the Lark, a bard of my acquaintance, when he said in one of his many love-sonnets:

So are you to my thoughts as food to life,
Or as sweet-seasoned showers are to the ground;
And for the peace of you I hold such strife
As 'twixt a miser and his wealth is found."

Blay turns to his new companions, "I agree with Kraegyn.  Perhaps our morose mage can get a better reading on where to go, and we can inquire as to the best way to get there."

As the party moves down the street, Blay walks with Kraegyn.  "Fascinating tune you were humming as we walked.  Made the miles simply fly by.  I'm something of a collector of songs, rhythems, and tunes, you may have inferred.  Was it something you picked up in your martial training?  I find soldiers always have the best songs to cope with drudgery."


----------



## Arbanax (Mar 28, 2009)

pathfinderq1 said:


> Once they reached Andusk, he looked the place over warily.  "No wall, and able-bodied men free enough to spend their time dicing in the market," he muttered.  "You would almost think that the area nearby wasn't plagued by bandits and orcs, or that the next village over wasn't blighted and cursed."  Then he shook his head once and looked around the group.  "Well, unless anyone has a better idea, I guess that we might find that inn and pull up a table, to see what rumors we can hear over a mug of ale..."




Rellek also was amazed at  the seeming carelessness of he village, considering the extent of problems both around Greensfen, its many migrants and its own impoverished state.  To look around you'd think there had been peace about for many years.  

Like Kraegyn Rellek was keen to find out why this town seemed so at ease with itself?  Was all as calm as it appeared to be?  

Following the troop across the market, Rellek kept his eyes and more importantly his fine hearing open for comments or clues that he might pick up on as he moved toward the Inn.


----------



## The Digger (Mar 29, 2009)

"I suppose food and drink are our first concern.  And you are right in saying we may pick up hints or rumours as to what is happening around the place."

Joshua also looks a little askance at the seeming ease that the town is in.

"May I suggest an early night and an early start tomorrow.  I will check the stone to get a better idea of direction before we set off."


----------



## covaithe (Mar 29, 2009)

Karis is suspicious of the town's lax security as well.  "My bet is that this town knows all too well about Baradur and his orc friends.  And if they're not afraid of them, I'll give you one guess why.  How badly do you want to sleep in a bed tonight?  I for one would rather a cold bedroll in the trees, and no blade in my ribs when I wake up."


----------



## Arbanax (Mar 30, 2009)

covaithe said:


> Karis is suspicious of the town's lax security as well.  "My bet is that this town knows all too well about Baradur and his orc friends.  And if they're not afraid of them, I'll give you one guess why.  How badly do you want to sleep in a bed tonight?  I for one would rather a cold bedroll in the trees, and no blade in my ribs when I wake up."




Rellek was inclined to agree with Karis, already the party had been mislead by the warlocks wife and used as dupes.  He for one didn't mind sleeping with a guard in the open rather than duped a second time.  

Friend Karis speaks well.  Whilst daylight yet remains, we could test our suspicions against what rumours and murmurings we might find, this place seems busy enough.  Rellek said gesturing to the otherwise busy market place that seemed so out of place compared to the world they'd witnessed on the doorstep.


----------



## nerdytenor (Mar 30, 2009)

In the market...

[sblock=Perception DC 15]
It is subtle, but you can see the same people looking at each other from one dice game and one stall to the next, as if they are being careful not to speak to eachother in public.

[sblock=Perception DC 20]
Many of these people appear to have tatoos, more so than the other people near by.
[/sblock]
[/sblock]

As you are debating what to do next, the door to the inn swings open. It would appear that the first floor functions as a pub. The large room has an unusual layout - very long, with a raised kitchen/bar in the center, and a few doors here and there. There are about as many tables as there are people at the moment (10 or so), but given how the bartender/cook is cleaning and preparing, you have a feeling some more people will be trickling in soon.

OOC: Are you all going into the inn or exploring the market, or splitting up?


----------



## Bramble (Mar 30, 2009)

Blay rolls his eyes as the others speak.  He feels they are being overly suspicious, after all, nothing looks out of place or strange to him.  He briefly wonders if their worries are grounded in their experiences so far, or just a reflection of their anti-social tendencies.  Considering how warmly Blay has been treated so far, he concludes it is the latter.

"Come on Kraegyn, lets get something to eat." He says to his companion, and sets off resolutely to the pub.


----------



## covaithe (Mar 30, 2009)

"Very well, if we're exploring, let's explore.  But let's stick together, eh?  Watch each other's backs."  Karis proceeds to eye the crowd with suspicion, enough so that she misses the actual suspicious behavior.  

[sblock=ooc]Perception 14.  Sigh.  I don't suppose Karis' passive perception of 18 comes into play here?[/sblock]


----------



## nerdytenor (Mar 31, 2009)

OOC: Yes, I think given that this is not a skill challenge and your character is not "under the gun" I believe you may use your passive perception score here.


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Mar 31, 2009)

Kraegyn took another look around the marketplace.  "Let us go make ourselves obvious," he rumbled.  "Maybe someone in this town does have some useful tale to tell- or if they are in league with our enemy, perhaps they will be foolish enough to act on it...  Either way, I could use a drink."  And with that, he followed Blay and Karis towards the tavern.

OOC: Once inside, he will let the more well-spoken take the lead, and will loom supportively in he background.


----------



## Arbanax (Mar 31, 2009)

Rellek, wanted to explore and ask questions and take the time to just study the situation.  But as he turned back around he saw the others crossing the threshold and moving purposefully toward the bar.  

Sighing wistfully, he stepped in to the pub with them.  Seeking signs and keeping his eyes and ears open for clues within the pub.


----------



## covaithe (Mar 31, 2009)

Inside the pub, Karis looks for a shady corner where she can keep her back to a wall and watch the proceedings as undetected as possible.


----------



## nerdytenor (Mar 31, 2009)

As the party enters the tavern/inn, Karis steps away from her companions towards the wall by a particularly poorly lit table while the rest approach the bar. There are a few stools circling the long counter, and Kraegyn nearly breaks one of them when he attempts to sit down.

You gather that strangers are not an unusual sight around here, given the lack of a reaction from most of the people in the bar. A few more people begin to trickle in as the bartender turns to face you.

[sblock=Karis]
There is a group of three that appear to be somewhat more interested in the party than the others in the tavern - they are wearing rather unremarkable cloaks, but seem to be attempting to stay out of sight much as you are, and their faces are only visible when they turn from side to side. They don't seem to have connected you with the rest of the group.
[/sblock]

In a corner of the room, a dwarf sits down on a bench, takes a flute out from his coat pocket, and begins to play softly.

[sblock=Blay]
It's not a tune you are familiar with. You can tell the dwarf is either self taught or had a poor teacher - his fingerings are all strange and his intonation is a bit off at times. Still, he clearly has some talent.
[/sblock]

"Welcome to the Templeton Inn", the bartender says, although if there is any welcome in his voice you cannot detect it. He sounds like a man who is very, very bored. Looking over the two humans and two dragonborn, he continues, "What'll it be?"

[sblock=Rellek]
Every few seconds, the bartender makes a very furtive glance at the door, as if expecting someone in particular.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Joshua]
You feel a very slight twinge of anxiety, although you can't articulate what the source might be.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Kraegyn]
Though the bartender's bored manner masks it, you can tell he is a bit frightened of you.
[/sblock]


----------



## Bramble (Mar 31, 2009)

"A glass of stout and whatever the stew is today." Answers Blay, tossing a few silver coins on the bar. He pays no attention to the bored-sounding bartender. Everything seems perfectly normal to Blay, but he senses his companions tension, and knows they are here for information, not relaxation. Turning to his companions, he speaks under his breath so only they can hear him.

"I'm going to have a chat with yonder dwarf, if anyone wants to join me. Or you can pursue your own investigations. We'll swap notes when dinner is served." Now, more loudly and conversationally: "It is good to have a place to sit after so long on the road, is it not?" 

Blay takes his beer and sits at a table near the flute-playing dwarf. While Blay might come across as irreverent and loud-mouthed to the others, interrupting an artist, no matter what skill level, is a line even he won't cross. He sips his beer and waits until the dwarf finishes before addressing him.

"Friend dwarf, what an enchanting tune. Where ever did you pick it up? I'm something of a musician myself, could I be so bold as to borrow your instrument and try my hand at it?"

[sblock=ooc question]Am I expected to make my own rolls and post them, or can I just announce my intention to use a skill, post its modifier, and have the DM make the roll for me?  I would prefer the latter but I don't know how things are done in this game exactly![/sblock]


----------



## nerdytenor (Mar 31, 2009)

OOC: Thanks for asking about skill checks! To keep a bit of mystery and suspense going, I like to make the skill check rolls when dealing with something unknowable from the pcs' perspective. For instance, perception checks, insight checks, and anything else related to gathering information. But yes, if you want to use a specific skill, please do let me know the modifier and I'll take it from there. 

However, if you are performing a skill where the pc would easily be able to tell how well they are doing (for instance, breaking down a door,  trying to intimidate someone, or trying to butter them up), then feel free to roll yourself if you like, however I'm happy to roll those if you want, too.

Generally speaking I have a pretty loose philosophy with skill checks.


----------



## Arbanax (Apr 1, 2009)

Moving over away from the group, Rellek moves quietly toward Karis all the while keeping a discrete eye on the men in the corner and the barman.  

Friend Karis, did we not receive noted instructions for this bar man?  Do you not think it wise to engage Dardus' trading partner, as instructed?  

[Assuming a response]

Looking around the bar once again...Rellek said as quietly...

The wind that blows through this place seems amiss to me, it has the look of all being well, but not the manner of a place at ease!


----------



## nerdytenor (Apr 1, 2009)

Bramble said:


> "A glass of stout and whatever the stew is today."





The bartender unceremoniously deposits a mug of ale in front of you. "Food's not ready yet," he says. He doesn't elaborate on when it will be ready.



			
				Bramble said:
			
		

> "Friend dwarf, what an enchanting tune. Where ever did you pick it up? I'm something of a musician myself, could I be so bold as to borrow your instrument and try my hand at it?"




The dwarf looks up and replies, "Thank ye. My mother sang it to me when I was but a child. Never learned what the words were." He chuckles to himself, lost in memory. "She always started out with a few lines and then fell into humming. I'm not sure if she forgot the words or never learned 'em. Perhaps it never had any words at all!"

"If you'd like to give it a try, be my guest. I believe it's about time for my first ale anyway." He hands Blay the flute and walks over to the bar, waiting for another patron to finishing ordering before fetching a pint for himself and sitting down next to Joshua.


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Apr 2, 2009)

With Blay approaching the minstrel, and Karis and Rellek taking another tack, Kraegyn resigned himself to the task of drawing unwelcome attention.  He strode up to the bar, leaning over so that he was (hopefully) uncomfortably close to the tavern keeper.  "Like the fellow said, I think a stout is in order, for each of us," he called out- not shouting, but certainly louder than was necessary (loud enough to be clearly heard by anyone in the room).  "Slaying bandits on the open road is thirsty work, even if the strength of Kord made it easy."  The last bit was said more quietly, even conspiratorially- and as he said it, Kraegyn fixed the bartender with a perilous stare.

OOC: Not really trying for intimidation- mostly just trying to get enough reactions for the more observant (or Insight-ful) party members to analyze.


----------



## covaithe (Apr 2, 2009)

Arbanax said:


> Friend Karis, did we not receive noted instructions for this bar man?  Do you not think it wise to engage Dardus' trading partner, as instructed?




"Sure, make contact with him if you like.  Just remember, he might be in on whatever's going on.  Take the note.  I'm going to try to stay hidden for a bit longer.  That means no chatter, eh?"  Karis whispers to Rellek.  She surreptitiously slips him the note from Dardus.


----------



## nerdytenor (Apr 2, 2009)

pathfinderq1 said:


> "Like the fellow said, I think a stout is in order, for each of us," he called out- not shouting, but certainly louder than was necessary (loud enough to be clearly heard by anyone in the room).  "Slaying bandits on the open road is thirsty work, even if the strength of Kord made it easy."  The last bit was said more quietly, even conspiratorially- and as he said it, Kraegyn fixed the bartender with a perilous stare.




The bartender's dull manner is finally lifted, replaced first with surprise, then with a grin.

"Slaying bandits? In that case, the drinks are on me!" The bartender smiles, and proceeds to pour two large tankards of dark ale for Kraegyn and Joshua, and then a third when Rellek returns from his chat with Karis. "In truth, we've not had much trouble with bandits of late, no doubt becaue of brave folk like you." He looks around the tavern, his eyes pausing to consider various faces there.

The bartender takes Rellek's note and reads it over. "Ah, a note for my brother. I'm sure he'll not mind if I read it..." Before you have any chance to interject, he gives it a quick read. "You are all welcome to stay here this evening free of charge - Dardus is an old, good friend." He drops his tone a bit and continues. "From what I've seen and heard of Greensfen, things have been mighty treacherous over there. Attacks, banditry - strange happenings... Someone has it in for that town, I tell you."

As the bartender is chatting you up, you notice three hooded figures move as one to Karis's table, taking seats near her.

[sblock=Karis]
As you hand the note to Rellek, the three hooded figures turn to eachother and move as one towards you. They sit down at the table table. 

One of them lifts his hood - it is a young human, barely more than twenty years old by your reckoning. He turns to face you.

"Haven't seen you around, stranger. He a friend of yours?" he asks, pointing to Rellek.
[/sblock]


----------



## covaithe (Apr 2, 2009)

[sblock=DM]







nerdytenor said:


> "Haven't seen you around, stranger. He a friend of yours?" he asks, pointing to Rellek.




"Never seen him before," Karis responds, keeping her hand near her weapon.  "Who's asking?"

ooc:  bluff 19
[/sblock]


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Apr 3, 2009)

nerdytenor said:


> The bartender takes Rellek's note and reads it over. "Ah, a note for my brother. I'm sure he'll not mind if I read it..." Before you have any chance to interject, he gives it a quick read. "You are all welcome to stay here this evening free of charge - Dardus is an old, good friend." He drops his tone a bit and continues. "From what I've seen and heard of Greensfen, things have been mighty treacherous over there. Attacks, banditry - strange happenings... Someone has it in for that town, I tell you."
> 
> As the bartender is chatting you up, you notice three hooded figures move as one to Karis's table, taking seats near her.




"Most of the bandits we've seen were orcs- or something like orcs.  I'm not surprised they would avoid a well-populated town like this one- even with just the folk in this inn they would have trouble, and with all those people out in the market you could break a pretty stout bandit gang," Kraegyn rumbled, looking rather casually around the room.  "As to the troubles of Greensfen, I'd bet you are right that somebody has it in for that town.  They say it is a wizard of some kind- and while most of his servants are orc bandits, they say he has human agents as well..."


----------



## The Digger (Apr 3, 2009)

Joshua has been sitting quietly watching as the others went about their business.  He is a dour soul most of the time anyway.  His attention is drawn however to the strangers who move towards Karis.  

With slight movements, trying to attract no notice he tightens his hold on his staff and rehearses some of his more subtle powers - just in case.

He does not make friends easily but Karis and Rellek have proved stout and true and he will see no harm come to them if he can possibly prevent it.

[sblock=OOC]Sorry for the absence.  I've been a bit busy recently[/sblock]


----------



## Bramble (Apr 3, 2009)

Blay raises an eyebrow as the dwarf moves away. _Well so much for that particular tack to start a conversation_, he thinks to himself. With that thought, he drains his glass, and considers the flute the dwarf gave him. Wiping the mouthpiece, Blay brings it to his lips and plays a light and upbeat tune he remembered from an harvest festival years ago. Based on the behavior of his companions he thought the mood in the room needed lightening. The flute was obviously made for dwarven hands and dwarven lips, but Blay adapts to the differences as best he can.

His tune only took a few minutes, and he watched his companions as he played. Apparently the two dragonborn did something to warm up the bartender considerably, the wizard sat there gloomily and tense as usual, and a group of young men looked like they were about to try their luck with the only elf-woman around for miles. He almost felt compelled to warn them.

Finishing his song, he stood up and took a seat at the bar on the other side of the dwarf, and laid the flute onto the bar itself.

"Hey I'm with the bandit-killers too, barkeep! You saw me walk in with these two reptiles didn't you? How about a free refill?" Blay asks, and then turns to the dwarf. "Thanks for letting me borrow it friend, always preferred the wind instruments. Afraid I lost my own a month ago on my way to Greensfen. Heh, what a pit that place is, let me tell you. You been that way recently, heard about it?"

[sblock=ooc]dunno if its going to be relevant or not, but my passive Insight is 16[/sblock]


----------



## Arbanax (Apr 3, 2009)

Rellek nodded to Karis before heading back to the bar...before he knew it the inn keeper was reading his note, leaving Rellek somewhat flustered, before he recovered.  

But then as he looked around, always casting a weary eye about, he saw the men get up and move as one to Karis' table.  At this point with one eye on the barman, Rellek made a point of keeping the other steely blue eye on Karis and her table.  He knew she could handle whatever came her way and that Joshua was to hand to, but nonetheless if things turned nasty...  

Rellek felt a slight pang of guilt that there was no way to alert his new companions without giving further suspicion, but they'd pick up on things soon enough, he guessed.  

  Nonchalantlyhe spoke to the Barman...So what news of these parts, friend?


----------



## nerdytenor (Apr 3, 2009)

OOC: I've been having a field day with the DDI character generator - I've created pdfs of everyone's character sheet here. Feel free to check over your sheets and let me know if I need to make any corrections. I'm just happy to have them all in one place in the same format with the math auto-checked. 



			
				Kraegyn said:
			
		

> "Most of the bandits we've seen were orcs- or something like orcs. I'm not surprised they would avoid a well-populated town like this one- even with just the folk in this inn they would have trouble, and with all those people out in the market you could break a pretty stout bandit gang," Kraegyn rumbled, looking rather casually around the room.




The bartender nods. "Aye, most of our troubles with bandits have been around the roads. We don't have much in the way of a local military. But over the past few months, there's been barely an attack reported." 

He leans in a bit closer and adds, "We've had a bit of unofficial help keeping the roads clear from some new folks around town. Not that we asked for the help, but we're not exactly complaining."



			
				Kraegyn said:
			
		

> "As to the troubles of Greensfen, I'd bet you are right that somebody has it in for that town. They say it is a wizard of some kind- and while most of his servants are orc bandits, they say he has human agents as well..."




"Interesting," the bartender nods. "Very interesting."



			
				Rellek said:
			
		

> So what news of these parts, friend?




"Not so much news as a lack of news. Seen some new folks around, but they seem to keep to themselves. They pay their bills and don't cause no trouble, so I don't ask 'em too many questions, which seems to suit 'em fine. I respect that."


[sblock=Rellek]
As you are conversing with the bartender, you notice out of the corner of your eye that one of the hooded figures talking with Karis has rolled up his sleeve to show her something.
[/sblock]


[sblock=Blay]


			
				Blay said:
			
		

> "Hey I'm with the bandit-killers too, barkeep! You saw me walk in with these two reptiles didn't you? How about a free refill?" Blay asks, and then turns to the dwarf. "Thanks for letting me borrow it friend, always preferred the wind instruments. Afraid I lost my own a month ago on my way to Greensfen. Heh, what a pit that place is, let me tell you. You been that way recently, heard about it?"




"Greensfen? I heard half the town went mad over there. Truth is I've never been there, and never much fancied a visit. There are more people out here, and I go where the tips go!" he says, and lets out a cheerful chortle.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Karis]


			
				Karis said:
			
		

> "Never seen him before," Karis responds, keeping her hand near her weapon.  "Who's asking?"




The man looks at you and then at Rellek again, and shakes his head. "You've got a talent for getting others to do your bidding, then." The two hooded figures grunt in amusement. 

One of the others speaks up - a dragonborn from the sound of it, though you cannot see his face. "Just ask her and be done with it," he says. The other figure nods approvingly.

The human sighs, and addresses you once more. "Are you a member of the Force?" As he asks the question, he rolls his sleeve up his arm, revealing a tatoo - instantly recognizeable as the same pattern found at the orc camp - a figure in the center of a circle surrounded by beasts.
[/sblock]


----------



## covaithe (Apr 3, 2009)

[sblock=NT]







nerdytenor said:


> One of the others speaks up - a dragonborn from the sound of it, though you cannot see his face. "Just ask her and be done with it," he says. The other figure nods approvingly.
> 
> The human sighs, and addresses you once more. "Are you a member of the Force?" As he asks the question, he rolls his sleeve up his arm, revealing a tatoo - instantly recognizeable as the same pattern found at the orc camp - a figure in the center of a circle surrounded by beasts.




"Well, not yet," Karis smiles at the man, giving her best imitation of the coy little smiles she has seen human barmaids using to catch the attention of young men.  "I've only just arrived in town.  Tell me about this... Force?  How does one join?"

ooc:  Not sure which of these is appropriate, so I'll roll both: bluff 13, diplomacy 8.  Ah, well, Karis is more the subdue-and-torture type than the seductress type.  
[/sblock]


----------



## Arbanax (Apr 6, 2009)

nerdytenor said:


> He leans in a bit closer and adds, "We've had a bit of unofficial help keeping the roads clear from some new folks around town. Not that we asked for the help, but we're not exactly complaining."




Listening to the Barman and seeking to carry the conversation on, so as to cover his interest in what was going on with Karis, Rellek continued casually...

But tell me, this town has no walls, yet you live within easy reach of the wilds and swamps...how is it that you've remained unscathed these many years without help?


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Apr 7, 2009)

Kraegyn kept listening as Rellek continued to question the bartender, but he also took a quick moment to look around the room once more, noting where each of the others had moved to, and what they seemed to be doing.  He had almost forgotten how different things were when you were working with an adventuring company, as opposed to leading a military unit.  He would have to get used to several different sets of tactics- it didn't seem like any one person was really leading this group.


----------



## nerdytenor (Apr 7, 2009)

[sblock=Karis]




			
				Karis said:
			
		

> "I've only just arrived in town.  Tell me about this... Force?  How does one join?"





The smile on the young human's face evaporates at Karis's question. "Good evening," he says, ignoring your question, and motioning to the others. The three of them get up from the table and move to another part of the bar, apparently no longer interested in conversation.
[/sblock]

The three hooded figures sitting by Karis move away from her table towards the entryway and sit down, apparently uninterested in her any longer.



			
				Rellek said:
			
		

> But tell me, this town has no walls, yet you live within easy reach of the wilds and swamps...how is it that you've remained unscathed these many years without help?





"I'd never use the word unscathed," the bartender answers. "We've had our fair share of attacks, although the lizardmen mostly keep to their swamps. It's just that attacks have greatly diminished of late."

The volume inside the bar increases until it is positively saturated with chatter. People of every race, sex, and age are entering the bar now, with the market likely closed now due to the fading daylight. The main door swings open as shut as people file and file out. At least two different songs can be heard inside the bar simultaneously, and a few arguments can be heard as well. But on the whole, people seem genuinely merry.

The party atmosphere is instantly shattered when five figures enter the bar - two warforged, tall and metallic, one bearing a glaive, the other a sword and heavy shield, and three humans in plate armor wielding halberds and with crossbows attached to their hips.

"Kill them," the glaive-wielding 'forged says. "Kill them all!" Screams and yells can be heard as the bar gives way to panic. While the warforged leader did not specify a target for his directive, it is clear to Rellek, Kraegyn, and Joshua that he is looking directly at them.

Karis and Blay seem to have escaped their notice, for now.

OOC: Update coming soon!


----------



## nerdytenor (Apr 7, 2009)

[sblock=Init Rolls]
Karis +5 = 23
joshua +5 = 22
rellek +3  = 22
kraegyn +3  = 17
blay +2 = 16
civilians = 15
warforged captain  = 23 (delayed to act with others)
warforged solider = 13
human soldiers  = 7

Dang - nice rolls.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Map]





[/sblock]

Map Notes
-------------
Civilians are considered difficult terrain - you can push your way past them, but not finish your movement in their squares.

Stools are difficult terrain.

The center bartender station (the long table) provides cover from ranged attacks on the opposing sides, and concealment if you are prone.

Note the two windows to the adjoining room (two slits) - these provide superior cover if you happen to be on the other side. 

Door to the outside is on the east.

Status
------

YOUR TURN: Karis (unharmed)
YOUR TURN: Joshua (unharmed)
YOUR TURN: Rellek (unharmed)
YOUR TURN: Kraegyn (unharmed)
YOUR TURN: Blay (unharmed)
Warforged Leader (unharmed)
Warforged Solider (unharmed)
human soldier 1 (unharmed)
human soldier 2 (unharmed)
human  soldier 3 (unharmed)

Notes for new (and reminders for old) players
---------------------------------------------

Whenever a group of PCs are in a contiguous block in the initiative order, those PCs may act in any order within that block. For instance, here, all the PCs get to go first, and as such, they may act in any order. If you want to coordinate with another PC for flanking using delays and such, just say so.

If you have actions that are interrupts  (examples - joshua shield, rellek
 disruptive strike, cunning bard class feature) and you have a plan for how you intend to use them, you can let me know in advance and I will engage them on your behalf to save time. Otherwise, you can let me know after the fact and we can do some creative re-writing to handle those situations.

If you haven't posted in a over a day (weekends excepted) and we're getting  impatient, other players or I  may choose actions (but not roleplay)  on your behalf.

For rolls, I ask that you always post your attack bonus and targeted defense as well as the total - for example "I attack the bugbear with my sword (+9 vs. AC = 22)". You may use anything you like for rolls on the honor system - even physical dice. Don't cheat - I don't. 

Hmm - that's all I can think of for now. Let me know if you have any questions.


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Apr 7, 2009)

Kraegyn didn't seem particularly surprised by the new arrivals- even as they came through the door, he slid off his stool and reached for his sword.  "I'll be back for my drink," he rumbled to the bartender, "but you might want to stay down for a few moments."  Then he turned his full attention to the business at hand...  "You guys take care of the soldiers!," he bellowed to his companions.

He moved far more quickly than one might expect, given his size and the bulk of his armor.  Almost before the 'forged had finished shouting, Kraegyn was right in front of him, swinging his massive sword with the fervor one expected of one of Kord's chosen...

OOC: This is only my second 4e combat, so let me know if I make a mistake.  
>Minor action to draw falchion, 
>Move action: H6, I6, J6, K6, L5; 
>Standard action: Charge to N5 (the minimum 2 squares), melee basic attack at captain (+9 vs. AC= 22, damage 8 if it hits; rolls: Roll Lookup )


----------



## covaithe (Apr 8, 2009)

Karis pauses for a moment, waiting to see which way her friends go. 

ooc:  delay for now, but I definitely want to go before the enemies do.


----------



## The Digger (Apr 8, 2009)

Joshua raised his eyes towards the heavens. “May the Gods preserve us. And all I wanted was a quiet drink”. With one hand clasping his staff the other crooked its fingers towards the human soldiers…

“I suppose the new bloke knows what he’s doing” he muttered to Rellek “SRAIRA DRASIS ISCHYROL!” the words hurt the ear just as the blast hurt the soldier.

At that a blinding flash erupted around the central soldier (K1) and hot shards of force rattled against the armour of the soldiers on either side. 

[sblock=OOC]Attack 24 vs Ref vs K1[/sblock][sblock=OOC]
http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/2014678/ 
Damage 11 force damage
http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/2014681/ 
Attack 19 vs Ref (J1)
Attack 8 vs Ref (L1)
Damage 8 force damage
http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/2014695/[/sblock]


----------



## Arbanax (Apr 9, 2009)

The Digger said:


> “I suppose the new bloke knows what he’s doing” he muttered to Rellek




Rellek Simply grunted he himself unsure of the companions mettle.  

[sblock=crunch]

OK NT depending on what happens to the human guards that Joshua attacked...if they fall I am going to move up on the Warforged.  If they remain standing then I am readying my bow, and having at them. 

So against guards - minor move to withdraw bow and fire Twin strike at whatever guard is remaining...since I am closet I get an extra +1 and I will designate 1 of them my hunters quarry for my other minor (as I won't move if firing across at them)

So target 1 [+1, +5 vDEX= 9]
Target 2 [+1 (?), +5v Dex = 8]  Oh the deep joy!!!

If its the case that neither of the guards remain standing then I will withdraw my bow and instead attack the warforged - but if that is the case do you want the above rolls to stand or would you like me to re roll?

Over to you NT

Ab

[/Sblock]

Rellek muttered something imperceptible under his breath as both his arrows shot widely of the mark.


----------



## nerdytenor (Apr 10, 2009)

*Karis and Blay - your turns*

The party immediately defends itself amidst the rising chaos inside the bar. Kraegyn charges and just barely scores a hit against the well-armored leader. Joshua sends bolts of force exploding into the pack of humans, injuring two of them and causing one of the many panicky bar patrons to shriek in terror.

 Rellek looses two arrows in the direction of the humans, but apparently he is still warming up. His first arrow strikes the wall, while his second shatters a tankard full of ale. The former owner of the ale looks angrily at the beer spilled in his lap, and then realizes that he is in the middle of a battle and ducks for cover.

"Move to surround them!", the warforged leader shouts at the humans apparently in his service. 

OOC: 

I'll update the map after Karis, Blay, and the enemies have acted.

Enemy defenses
Warforged Soldier: *AC* 20; *Fortitude* 17, *Reflex* 15, *Will* 14
Warforged Leader: *AC* 22; *Fortitude* 20, *Reflex* 17, *Will* 18
Human Guards: *AC* 18; *Fortitude* 16, *Reflex* 15, *Will* 14

*Status*
Joshua (unharmed)
Rellek (unharmed)
Kraegyn (unharmed)
YOUR TURN: Blay (unharmed)
YOUR TURN: Karis (unharmed)
Warforged Leader (8 damage)
Warforged Solider (unharmed)
human soldier 1 (at J1) (unharmed, Rellek's quarry)
human soldier 2 (at K1) (11 damage)
human  soldier 3 (at L1) (8 damage)


----------



## Bramble (Apr 10, 2009)

Well, this was certainly unexpected!  Blay had been in plenty of bar brawls, but he knew this was more.  Those humans had weapons drawn, and the warforged didn't look like they were the kind of things that enjoyed a drink.  Probably made them rusty.

Those soldiers were too close for comfort.  Swinging his bandore off his backm Blay locked eyes with the nearest one.  A quick strum to set the mood, and then, pointing at the man directly and speaking loud enough for everyone to hear: "Look, everybody!  That's what they mean by "dark and handsome".  When it's dark, he's handsome!" 

Insult delivered, Blay beats a hasty retreat.  He see's Kraegyn tangling with those two big warforged.  As much confidence as he has in the strength of his friend, he also knows Kraegyn isn't made of solid steel and magically empowered.  He wants to get closer in order to help him.

OOC:
Standard - Vicious Mockery @ J1 +5 vs. Will,  1d6+4
Results - Roll Lookup , miss 
Move - move to E5, right behind Joshua

misc: nt check OOC thread, I have some questions


----------



## covaithe (Apr 11, 2009)

Karis dashes forward, moving nimbly through the crowded bar.  _Idiot!  Sitting so far from the door...  Should have found a spot in the side room.  Next time, I'm just gonna set the damn building on fire,_ she thinks as she palms her dagger.  She ducks into the side room and hurls the magical blade at one of the humans across the bar through the slit window.  

[sblock=actions]Move:  to G7.  
Minor:  draw dagger
Standard:  deft strike, moving to I7 and then attacking the westernmost human soldier across the bar.  Hits AC 22 for 24 damage.  That includes CA and SA, but no range penalties.  I think there might be a -1 to hit for range, since this is 6 squares, but I can't remember how the dagger of great aim works.  Is it longer range, like the AV's distance weapon, or is it a reduced range penalty to hit?  I think maybe the latter...  Oh, there might also be cover involved from the bar, which I forgot about.  Dang.  
[/sblock]


----------



## nerdytenor (Apr 11, 2009)

Blay said:
			
		

> "Look, everybody!  That's what they mean by "dark and handsome".  When it's dark, he's handsome





The soldier briefly turns to Blay, looking at him as if he were crazy, and then turns away, unmoved.  As the three soldiers are about to jump over the table to surround the ohters, a dagger flies from Karis's hands in the other room, savaging one of the soliders (OOC - bloodied). "They've got help! Get down, get down!" he cries.

The three soldiers take out their crossbows and launch bolts across the bar, two of them aiming at Joshua, and one at Rellek. One bolt looks destined for Joshua's chest, but he erects a magical shield at the last minute, deflecting it. (OOC - all misses)

The leader takes a step backwards, recoiling from Kraegyn's charge, and swings with his glaive at the dragonborn, scoring a hit (OOC 10 damage). The other warforged strikes true as well, slashing the dragonborn with his sword (OOC 6 damage)

The general pandemonium continues, with bar patrons variously fleeing through the front door, moving to the other rooms, screaming, and in a couple of cases, drinking and talking as if nothing were amiss at all.

OOC: I'm assuming Blay will be using his virtue of valor on Karis since she is the only eligible recipient this round. Map/update in next post

[sblock=Mechanical details]

Blay misses.

Karis hits (yes, dagger of great aim makes long range attacks -1 instead of -2, and yes, you take -2 from the bar, but you still hit. Check your damage roll, though - the first die should be 1d4, yes? (We'll keep it for now)).

Two crossbow attacks on Joshua:
First attack: +8 vs AC (includes -2 from bar cover, +1 from leader) = 21, HIT, except Joshua uses shield, so it misses.
Second attack: +8 vs AC (includes -2 from bar cover, +1 from leader) = CRITICAL MISS

One crossbow attack on Rellek
+8 vs AC (-2 from bar cover, +1 from leader) = 11, MISS

The three humans duck prone after attacking, so ranged attacks are at -4 from across the bar (cover and concealment)

The leader shifts one square and attacks Kraegyn (reach)
+12 vs AC (includes +1 bonus ally adjacent to target) = 22 HIT, 2d4+5 = 10 damge, Kraegyn marked

The warforged solider attacks
+9 vs AC = 20 HIT, 1d8+4 = 6 damage.
[/sblock]


----------



## nerdytenor (Apr 11, 2009)

*Status Update - everyone's turn*

OOC: Arbanax, Don't forget about Rellek's disruptive strike - do you want me to use this for you at first opportunity? Or do you have a particular PC you want to protect with it? Somehow it has never gotten used - I think we all forgot about it.

*Status*
YOUR TURN: Joshua (34/34)
YOUR TURN: Rellek (41/41)
YOUR TURN: Kraegyn (30/46)
YOUR TURN: Blay (35/35)
YOUR TURN: Karis (34/34, 2 tmp hp)
Warforged Leader (8 damage)
Warforged Solider (unharmed)
human soldier 1  (24 damage, bloodied, Rellek's quarry)
human soldier 2  (11 damage)
human  soldier 3 (8 damage)

[sblock=Map]




[/sblock]

*Encounter Resources Used*
Joshua - Force Orb, Shield


----------



## Bramble (Apr 11, 2009)

[sblock=Kraegyn]Hey kraegyn, if you want to take a swing at the leader again instead of the soldier, delay your turn until I take mine.  I can slide you one square to the right so you'll be adjacent and not provoke an opportunity attack.  I don't know if you weapon has reach or anything, but just a heads up.[/sblock]


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Apr 11, 2009)

[sblock=OOC/Blay] Fine with me- but if it is Majestic Word, remember to move up a bit since I think I'm out of range right now.

Either way, Kraegyn will delay until after Blay.  If you come up with a better idea, I'll just use my Move action to shift forward instead. [/sblock]

Kraegyn snarled and hissed.  This was more like it!  Orc bandits were easy pickings- this was the kind of fight that Kord approved of.  Still there was no sense in letting the enemy get too confident.  He hunched his shoulders and took a moment to look around, making sure the others were in good shape.  "Is that it?  Is that all you've got?  Kord says you're weak- maybe your clockwork is running down," he bellowed, easily loud enough to be audible outside.  Then he pressed forward and swung his wave-bladed sword in a wide arc- but a quick twist of his opponent's glaive knocked the slash just out of line and it cut only air.

OOC: Delay until after Blay's turn.  Then:
>Minor action: Divine challenge against the warforged leader.
>Move action: Shift forward one square (unless moved by Blay, then no action used)
>Standard action: Piercing Smite (Encounter) against the 'forged leader; +9 vs. REF= 12; possible damage 4d4+5= 13, if it hits both 'forged are marked until end of my next turn.  Rolls: Roll Lookup ; looks like a miss, but the lead forged is still under Divine Challenge


----------



## covaithe (Apr 11, 2009)

Karis circles around to the other window slit.  She moves with her usual catlike grace, right up until she bumps a tankard of ale with her elbow, shattering it against the floor and drawing the attention of the warforged.  Nonetheless, she hurls her dagger with accuracy, and it embeds itself in the warforged for an instant before returning to her hand.  

[sblock=actions]Move to N7.  stealth 11, I assume that fails.  
Standard:  deft strike vs. warforged leader, hits AC 25 for 8 damage.
[/sblock]


----------



## The Digger (Apr 12, 2009)

"Go help your friend, Blay. We'll try and keep these buggers pinned down."

Joshua kept his eye on the bobbing figure of his target across the other side of the bar, ready to attack as and when he stood up.

[sblock=OOC]Ready Action: Magic Missile; Immediate Reaction: Trigger - Soldier in J1 stands up.
14 vs Ref: 10 damage[/sblock]


----------



## Arbanax (Apr 13, 2009)

Rellek again reloads and continues to keep up the assault on the soldiers...seeking to force them to take cover.

[Sblock=crunch]


Roll 1: 8
Roll 2 10 
Great, Invisible castle is really not rolling my way at all.  

[/sblock]

Rellek raised his eyes skyward, as his arrows flew wide of the mark again, wondering if he'd have better success with a pair of ale tankards.  

Ab


----------



## nerdytenor (Apr 13, 2009)

*Blay is up*

Rellek continues his assault, managing to do some additional damage to the wall. Kraegyn lashes out ineffectually at the warforged leader as he lays down his challenge from Kord. Karis tries to sneak over to the other opening from the nearby room, but makes a bit too much noise in the process. Nevertheless, her dagger manages to hit the leader, drawing what looks like string or wire dangling from its arm.

*Status*
Joshua (34/34, readied attack)
Rellek (41/41)
 Kraegyn (30/46, position O5)
YOUR TURN: Blay (35/35)
Karis (34/34, 2 tmp hp, position N7)
Warforged Leader (16 damage, divine challenged)
Warforged Solider (unharmed)
human soldier 1  (24 damage, prone, bloodied, Rellek's quarry)
human soldier 2  (11 damage, prone)
human  soldier 3 (8 damage, prone)

No map update (at work, sorry)

*Encounter Resources Used*
Joshua - Force Orb, Shield 	
Kraegyn - Piercing smite


----------



## Bramble (Apr 13, 2009)

They appeared to be at a standoff with the soldiers across the bar, keeping most of the party pinned while they exchanged fire, and leaving Kraegyn and Karis alone with the intimidating looking Warforged. It looked bleak, but what use is a bard if not to keep spirits high in the face of bad odds?

Keeping his head low as he brushed by Joshua and Rellek, Blay moved closer to Kraegyn, until he close enough to call out to him.

"Don't worry about us, Kraegyn! These scoundrels are on their last legs I think!" Encouraged Blay. Now he turned to face the soldiers he had referenced, searching for the one he had insulted before. Finding him, he points an accusatory finger and releases his vicious invective, more deadly than any arrow!

"Looking at your face, I feel very sorry for you. But I feel even worse for everyone in this building. After all, they have to look at it!"

[sblock]ooc
move: moved to J5
minor: majestic word to Kraegyn, he gets a healing surge+3, shifts to O5
Standard: Vicious Mockery to soldier at J1. +5 vs. Will, 1d6+4 damage.[/sblock]


----------



## nerdytenor (Apr 13, 2009)

Blay's silvery tongue bolsters the mighty Kraegyn  (OOC: heals sv +13 = 16 to full, adds 3 tmp hp from feat), but the harsh words he has for one of the soliders fails to have the desired effect (OOC: 13 = miss)
OOC: Next update late this evening - the bad guys are up

*Status* (enemies next)
Joshua (34/34, readied attack)
Rellek (41/41)
 Kraegyn (46/46, 3 tmp hp, position O5)
Blay (35/35)
Karis (34/34, 2 tmp hp, position N7)
NEXT Warforged Leader (16 damage, divine challenged)
NEXT Warforged Solider (unharmed)
NEXT human soldier 1  (24 damage, prone, bloodied, Rellek's quarry)
NEXT human soldier 2  (11 damage, prone)
NEXT human  soldier 3 (8 damage, prone)

No map update (at work, sorry)

*Encounter Resources Used*
Joshua - Force Orb, Shield 	
Kraegyn - Piercing smite
Blay - Majestic Word (1)

*Daily Resources Used
*Kraegyn - one surge


----------



## nerdytenor (Apr 14, 2009)

"Someone kill that blasted dagger thrower", the leader yells mechanically. One of the soldiers gets up from behind the bar and just manages to dodge a magic missile from Joshua as he does so. He leaps over the table, halberd in hand. The other soldiers bring their crossbows to bear against Blay, but both of them miss.

Meanwhile, the warforged continue their attack against Kraegyn, the leader answering the divine challenge with a challenge of his own, penetrating the dragonborn's defenses (OOC 12 damage). The other forged scores a powerful blow as well, easily slashing through armor. (OOC 12 damage)

[sblock=Mechanical Details]
h3 rolls athletics check +2 = 13, clearing both squares of table with a running start.

h2 and h1 attack blay: +8 vs AC (-2 from cover, +1 leader)
16 = MISS
13 = MISS

Leader attacks Kraegyn
+12 vs AC (+1 from ally adjacent to target) = 22, just enough (again) - 2d4+5 = 12 damage. Marked

Soldier shifts, 5h3n attacks Kraegyn
+10 vs AC (+1 from leader) = 28 HIT. 1d8+4 = 12 damage. 
[/sblock]


----------



## nerdytenor (Apr 14, 2009)

*Status - everyone's turn again*

*Status* 
NEXT Joshua (34/34)
NEXT Rellek (41/41)
NEXT Kraegyn (25/46)
NEXT Blay (35/35)
NEXT Karis (34/34, 2 tmp hp)
Warforged Leader (16 damage, divine challenged)
Warforged Solider (unharmed)
human soldier 1  (24 damage, prone, bloodied, Rellek's quarry)
human soldier 2  (11 damage, prone)
human  soldier 3 (8 damage, prone)

[sblock=Map]





[/sblock]

*Encounter Resources Used*
Joshua - Force Orb, Shield     
Kraegyn - Piercing smite
Blay - Majestic Word (1)

*Daily Resources Used
*Kraegyn - one surge


----------



## Arbanax (Apr 14, 2009)

Rellek took a moment to steady his aim, clearly he was more rattled than he might care to admit since he had only suceeded in missing so far.  

[Sblock=crunch]

Ok I a m going to do careful attack against my quarry - emphasis on quality of quantity here...

Roll 1= 19 (at last) Damage = 12 

[/sblock]

As the arrow struck true Rellek, breathed a quick prayer of thanks.  

Ab


----------



## The Digger (Apr 14, 2009)

"Those soldiers are becoming tiresome" Joshua sounded more bored than worried as he gestured with his staff and made a faint zzzzzzzz'ing sound.

"Ecce Somnose!" A slight 'puff' was heard and an ethereal sort of cloud expanded from between the soldiers.

[sblock=OOC]Sleep vs Will of h1, h2, h3. 11, 22, 9
Roll Lookup [/sblock]


----------



## nerdytenor (Apr 15, 2009)

Rellek's sense of relief is short lived as the solider plucks the arrow from his armor, no blood apparent on the tip. (OOC: Your attack bonus is +5 (base with bow), +2 bonus from careful attack, +1 for prime shot, and -2 for cover, or +6 altogether, which makes it a 16, a miss. ). 

Joshua's spell takes hold almost immediately, injecting lugubriosness into the soldiers movements as if they were fighting in a pool of taffy. One of the soldiers seems particularly wearied by its effects (OOC: miss h1 and h3, hit h2)

OOC: Soldiers were not prone after last round, my bad - no changes required, though.
 *Status* 
 Joshua (34/34)
 Rellek (41/41)
NEXT Kraegyn (25/46)
NEXT Blay (35/35)
NEXT Karis (34/34, 2 tmp hp)
Warforged Leader (16 damage, divine challenged)
Warforged Solider (unharmed)
human soldier 1  (24 damage, slowed (save ends), bloodied, Rellek's quarry)
human soldier 2  (11 damage, slowed (save ends, fail leads to sleep))
human  soldier 3 (8 damage, slowed (save ends))


----------



## covaithe (Apr 15, 2009)

Karis ducks out of sight for a moment.  She waits a heartbeat, then steps back to the window and hurls her dagger again.  

[sblock=actions]Move to O7.  Not sure if you want a stealth check or not since she has total concealment from WL at this point, but here's one anyway:  26.  
Standard:  Deft strike vs. WL, moving back to N7 first.  Hits AC 25 for 19 damage, assuming that the stealth + window is good enough to give her CA.
[/sblock]


----------



## Bramble (Apr 16, 2009)

"Ok, the gloves are coming off for real this time!" Proclaims Blay loudly, after wincing from the two bolts that had just narrowly missed him.  He locks his previous target with a steely glare, and hisses forth the the most vile vituperation he can think of.

"I know you're not as stupid as you look. Nobody could be!  But then, what is MY opinion compared to thousands of others to the contrary?"

Vicious invective delivered, Blay decides to not to tempt any more crossbow bolts and hits the floor.  Glancing over at Kraegyn he see's the big dragonborn still struggling with the warforged.  He knew Kraegyn couldn't stand alone for long against them.  They needed to take care of these soldiers quick.

"Keep up the good work, Kraegyn! We're almost done here!"

[sblock=occ]Standard = Vicious Mockery against soldier 1, +5 vs. Will, 1d6+4 damage
minor = going prone
minor = 2nd and last majestic word to Kraegyn, he gets hs+3 health back, shifts to O4[/sblock]


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Apr 16, 2009)

Kraegyn gave another bellow- perhaps at first it might have been mistaken for pain, but as it rolled on it became apparent that he was laughing.  "Kord says you're awfully weak for someone made of metal!  I'm tougher than you!"  Reinvigorated by his boast, he swung his heavy sword again, this time shoving the glaive aside to land a solid blow.

OOC: 
>Minor: Inspiring Word (daily) on self; surge +1d6 HP (+2 rolled= +15 HP)
>Move: none 
>Standard: Valiant Strike against Leader; +11 vs. AC (includes +2 for 2 enemies adjacent to me)= 24; possible damage 2d4+5= 11; rolls: Roll Lookup


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Apr 16, 2009)

OOC: Oops!  Looks like a case of crossed posts- maybe if I hadn't been waiting for Word to load so I could check my surge numbers...  Oh, well.

I guess we can keep Blay's post, since it came in first.  I'll just save my Inspiring Word for later (no minor action used).


----------



## nerdytenor (Apr 16, 2009)

*Everyone - your turn*

Karis's dagger continues to savage the opposition, this time digging deep into the warforged leader (OOC: 19 damage).

Blay's words of encouragement renew Kraegyn once more (OOC: Heal 16 and gain 3 tmp hp), while his words of mockery seem to do little else than irritate some of the few remaining non-combatants in the bar (OOC: Natural 2 misses)

Kraegyn falchion rips into the warforged,  his valiant strike causing the death machine to buzz and whirr (OOC: 11 damage, bloodied)

The warforged duo move to surround Kraegyn, the leader scoring yet again (OOC: Natural 17 hits, 2d4+5=10 damage), while his underling misses despite his tactical advantage (OOC: Natural 3 misses). The leader pushes a lever on his arm, and what looks like a magical barrier appears mere inches from its 'skin' (OOC: leader gains 18 tmp hp)

The 'forged leader finally gets a good look at Karis. "Terminate the elf," he commands. The three humans try to comply, but the effects of Joshua's spell greatly hinder their movements. One human tries to run, pushing with all his might against the spell's effects (OOC: h3 double run, grants CA, makes save) Another manages to score one hit against Rellek (OOC: h2 +8 vs AC as before, 19 hits for 8 damage, fails save) before falling to the floor, unconscious. The third just manages to clamber over the table given his sleepy state (OOC: h1 makes save)

[sblock=Map]




[/sblock]

*Status* 
NEXT Joshua (34/34)
NEXT Rellek (33/41)
NEXT Kraegyn (41/46, 3 tmp hp)
NEXT Blay (35/35, prone)
NEXT Karis (34/34, 2 tmp hp)
Warforged Leader (46 damage, 18 tmp hp, bloodied, divine challenged)
Warforged Solider (unharmed)
human soldier 1  (24 damage, bloodied, Rellek's quarry)
human soldier 2  (11 damage, unconscious (save ends))
human  soldier 3 (8 damage, grants combat advantage)

*Encounter Resources Used*
Joshua - Force Orb, Shield     
Kraegyn - Piercing smite
Blay - Majestic Word (both)

*Daily Resources Used
*Kraegyn - two surges 	
Joshua - sleep


----------



## Arbanax (Apr 16, 2009)

Rellek shrugged off the blow, glad to finally move into combat as the human assailant closed in on his position.  

[sblock=crunch]

Ok Rellek drops his bow where he is, then pulls out his axes, before closing in on H1

Ok going to go for twin attack...

roll 1: 15

roll 2:12



[/sblock]


----------



## Bramble (Apr 16, 2009)

Kraegyn was getting surrounded, and he wouldn't last long like that.  Blay was out of encouraging for him, his constant misses having a demoralizing effect.  Still, he could help his friend out of that sticky situation for a bit.

Issuing a short, sharp whistle that instantly gained the attention of everyone in the room, Blay locked eyes with the warforged leader and pointed at him.

"Hey!  Your shoes are untied!"

Blay then struggled to his feat and drew his sword in his free hand.  Things were about to get messy...

[sblock=ooc]standard - Blunder on WL, +5 vs. Will, 1d6+4 damage.  If it hits, shift him to Q6.  Kraegyn gets to make a basic melee attack as a free action, +3 to his attack roll

minor - stand up[/sblock]


----------



## The Digger (Apr 17, 2009)

[sblock=Rellek]Do you mean h1 or h3? I can't see how you can get to h1 so I assume you were referring to the soldier next to Joshua? Can you let me know coz I was going to attack him but I can go for the further away one just as easily[/sblock]


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Apr 17, 2009)

OOC: Waiting to see how Blay's attack resolves before posting- mostly need to see if I'll need to move (and how to do so), since Kraegyn is going to stay with his main target.  Also, I think the leader's attack last round took out my temp HP and brought main HP to 34/46 (10 damage -3 temp= 7; 41-7=34).


----------



## Bramble (Apr 17, 2009)

OOC: Would you prefer I target the other soldier instead?  Just wanted to get you un-flanked.  If you want me to switch targets I can edit my post before NT resolves the action.  Let me know!


----------



## Arbanax (Apr 17, 2009)

Sorry, H3 yes because I've closed into melee at square F6. 

In the rush I forgot to post that little detail.  

sorry my bad.  

Ab


----------



## nerdytenor (Apr 17, 2009)

Rellek returns to the comfort of his axes, but his bad luck continues to hound him as he strikes air instead of the nearby soldier.

Blay stands up (OOC: standing takes a move action, fyi, but you have one available so it's no problem) and  tricks the enemy leader into making a tactical error, providing Kraegyn an opportunity to get in an extra attack. (OOC: 21 vs will HITS,  8 damage, Kraegyn gets free basic attack with +2 attack bonus(not +3 - you are a valorous bard now). Q6 is a table, so you can't shift him there. Given pathfinder's statement, I'm going to shift him WL to P4 for now which should protect Kraegyn from the flank after Kraegyn shifts north - let me know if you want to change this)

OOC: Yes, thanks - I forgot to note Kraegyn's hit from last round - fixed.
[sblock=Map]




[/sblock]

*Status* 
NEXT Joshua (34/34)
 Rellek (33/41)
NEXT Kraegyn (34/46, free melee basic attack pending vs WL +2 attack)
Blay (35/35)
NEXT Karis (34/34, 2 tmp hp)
Warforged Leader (46 damage, 8 tmp hp, bloodied, divine challenged)
Warforged Solider (unharmed)
human soldier 1  (24 damage, bloodied, Rellek's quarry)
human soldier 2  (11 damage, unconscious (save ends))
human  soldier 3 (8 damage, grants combat advantage)

*Encounter Resources Used*
Joshua - Force Orb, Shield     
Kraegyn - Piercing smite
Blay - Majestic Word (both), Blunder

*Daily Resources Used
*Kraegyn - two surges     
Joshua - sleep


----------



## nerdytenor (Apr 17, 2009)

OOC: Actually, shifting WL to N5 is safer since stools are difficult terrain - at any rate someone decide where to shift WL since apparently I can't do it


----------



## Bramble (Apr 17, 2009)

OOC: Sorry, I was under the impression tables were difficult terrain and I wanted to get WL tangled up for a round so he couldn't position himself.  Can we put him in P6 so he can't flank again without moving through difficult terrain and provoking an opportunity attack?  That way Kraegyn can still whack him without having to move.  Forced movement ignores difficult terrain.


----------



## nerdytenor (Apr 17, 2009)

OOC: P6 is fine. 

Tables are a little more than difficult terrain as I'd imagine you'd have to forcibly move them out of the way or climb on top of them. Stools are difficult terrain though, yes. 

For some reason I thought you can't slide or push into difficult terrain - this is wrong. My bad. P6 it is.


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Apr 17, 2009)

Kraegyn lashed out almost instinctively as the 'forged stumbled away.  Then he set his feet a bit more carefully and swung again, emboldened by the foes who were helpfully staying with him instead of going after easier targets...  As one might expect from one of Kord's chosen, the instinctive shot was far more accurate- the more carefully aimed blow glanced off the glaive and demolished a barstool instead...

OOC: Free basic attack at +2= +11 vs. AC= 24; possible 2d4+5= 11; Then another Valiant Strike at the leader; 1d20+11 (2 foes adjacent)= 12 ; possible damage 2d4+5= miss (natural 1); rolls Roll Lookup


----------



## covaithe (Apr 17, 2009)

Karis repeats her hiding-and-sniping routine.  She is a little noisier this time, and her dagger not quite as accurate.  She cranes her head to the side, trying to will the dagger home...

[sblock=actions]Move out of sight and stealth again:  18 stealth.
Deft strike the leader again.  Hits AC 18 for 14 damage; that's 16 AC and 8 damage if she didn't manage to gain CA.  
[/sblock]


----------



## The Digger (Apr 18, 2009)

Now that the adjacent soldier was being seen to by Rellek, even if not too efficiently, Joshua decided to move back and attack the soldier remaining at the other side of the bar.  As seemed to be the way these days his aim was woefully off.

[sblock=OOC]Shift to G5:  Magic Missile on h1: vs ref 13: 8 damage:   Roll Lookup [/sblock]


----------



## nerdytenor (Apr 19, 2009)

*Everyone - your turn*

Kraegyn's first attack, graciously provided by Blay's trickery, strikes true, while his second is wide of the mark.  (OOC: 11 damage to the leader). For the first time since hostilities began, Karis' sneak-n-peek routine fails to produce a hit (OOC: Miss, stealth or no). Joshua proves equally unlucky, his magicks fizzling into thin air (OOC: Miss).

Amazingly resilient, the warforged leader continues to heap punishment upon Kraegyn (OOC: Nat 13 hit, 2d4+5 = 11 damage, Kraegyn is bloodied) while his ally swings wide (OOC: Nat 2 misses), trying to surround him once more.

Rellek's quarry raises his halberd in a mighty swing, scoring an impressive hit (OOC: Nat 19 hits Rellek, 1d10+3 damage = 10 damage). The other conscious human enemy comes charging around the table, but his hand slips and he almost trips (OOC: Critical miss, note halberd has reach). The third human rouses from his magical sleep, still on the floor (OOC: Save made)

[sblock=Map]





[/sblock]

*Status* 
NEXT Joshua (34/34)
NEXT Rellek (23/41, marked by h3)
NEXT Kraegyn (23/46, bloodied, marked by leader)
NEXT Blay (35/35)
NEXT Karis (34/34, 2 tmp hp)
Warforged Leader (49 damage, bloodied, divine challenged)
Warforged Solider (unharmed)
human soldier 1  (24 damage, bloodied, Rellek's quarry)
human soldier 2  (11 damage, prone)
human  soldier 3 (8 damage)

*Encounter Resources Used*
Joshua - Force Orb, Shield     
Kraegyn - Piercing smite
Blay - Majestic Word (both), Blunder

*Daily Resources Used
*Kraegyn - two surges     
Joshua - sleep


----------



## The Digger (Apr 19, 2009)

"This lot are just too persistent for words." Joshua sounded wearied of the whole affair. "Go away, you lot."

He waved his staff in a negligent sort of manner and a thunderous blast erupted. The soldier fighting Rellek was buffeted but other wise unharmed. The new opponent however was shoved violently backwards, suffering serious wounds.

[sblock=OOC]Thunderwave: vs Fort. 13 vs h3; 24 vs h1; damage 11 Roll Lookup pushed 1 square to the left [/sblock]


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Apr 20, 2009)

Kraegyn continued to battle the persistent 'forged.  Despite the pain of his injuries, he reveled in the knowledge that he was doing Kord's work- so far both of the metallic warriors had been to occupied with him to go after his compatriots...  "Let's see if you've got any real steel in your spine!  My guess is you're just a tin soldier after all," he roared as his heavy blade lashed out again, but even his mighty swing couldn't force its way past a crafty defense.  Driven by his holy zeal, he swept his sword in a mighty arc, and this time his fervor was enough to shake his foe's grip, allowing the blow to land...

OOC: Another Valiant Strike against the leader, +2 for adjacent foes, and now +1 from bloodied/Dragonborn fury= +12 vs. AC= 16 (miss); possible damage 2d4+5= 11; rolls Roll Lookup ; then spend my AP for another standard action to use Invigorating Smite now +8 vs. WILL= 20 (hit); possible damage 4d4+3= 12; rolls Roll Lookup ; since that hits, Kraegyn regains 7 HP- I don't think any of my allies are bloodied so no benefit there.


----------



## Bramble (Apr 20, 2009)

Sword in one hand, bandore in the other, Blay rushes at the as-yet undamaged warforged beating on Kraegyn. Blay could see Kraegyn was in bad shape, but he didn't think an encouraging word was going to help him at this point. They had to end this quickly.

Unable to reach the leader without making himself vulnerable, Blay raises his short sword over his head, and with a somewhat high-pitched "Hai-ya!" takes a swing at the things head. Feeling a burst of inspiration, Blay chuckles aloud and addresses the metal monstrosity.

"You so rusty, when you left town to come here and give us a hard time, the lubricant store went out of business! Get it? It's because you have to use so much of it. Because you're rusty.  It, uh, it wasn't economical anymore for them to operate without your patronage..." 

His keen-edged wit as sharp as his sword, Blay waits for another opportunity to act, confidant that his actions just now may have changed the course of the battle!

[sblock=ooc]Spending an Action Point
Moving to M5
Guiding Strike on WS. +7 vs. AC, 1d6+3. If it hits, -2 to Will defense of WS
Vicious Mockery on WS. +5 vs. Will, 1d6+4. If it hits, -2 to attack rolls of WS[/sblock]


----------



## Arbanax (Apr 20, 2009)

Rellek bolstered by Joshua's spell set his sights on trying to get past his immediate attackers defences...

Calling on his Dragon born heritage he let loose with a mighty blast of electricity around the two human solidiers and then lept back into the frey.

[Sblock=crunch]

Ok So lightening breath against H1 and H3 I think they should both be in range...

Rolled 15 v reflex damage 6

Then use twin strike once again...

roll 1= 9
Roll 2=15

So nothing there.  

[/sblock]


----------



## nerdytenor (Apr 20, 2009)

*Karis next*

Joshua blasts one of the soldiers backwards (OOC: H1 hit 11 damage), while Rellek breathes electricity, nearly finishing off the very same soldier (OOC: You get two attack rolls, so I assumed your first one is for H1, second for H3 - rolled a 4 . I'm assuming you want to roll quarry damage too against H1 - 1d6 = 3, so total 9 damage on H1. Don't forget your interrupt powers too! (disruptive strike, yield ground)). 

Kraegyn lets loose with two mighty blows against the leader, striking once and renewing his vigor. (OOC: Second attack hits, 12 damage, Kraegyn heals 7). Eager to aid his companion, Blay draws his sword against the other 'forged, just missing with his first strike (OOC: +7 vs AC = 16 MISS), while his biting words manage to rattle it (OOC: +5 vs Will = 16 HIT, 10 damage, draws opportunity attack).  Blay's onslaught seems to have the desired effect. The machine retaliates immediately, slicing blay with mechanical efficiency (OOC: +10 vs AC = 25 HIT, 5 damage, Blay marked).

*Status* 
Joshua (34/34)
Rellek (23/41, marked by h3)
Kraegyn (30/46, marked by leader)
Blay (30/35, POSITION M5, marked by 'forged soldier)
NEXT Karis (34/34, 2 tmp hp)
Warforged Leader (62 damage, bloodied, divine challenged)
Warforged Solider (10 damage)
human soldier 1  (44 damage, ONE SQUARE WEST, bloodied, Rellek's quarry)
human soldier 2  (11 damage, prone)
human  soldier 3 (8 damage)

*Encounter Resources Used*
Joshua - Force Orb, Shield     
Kraegyn - Piercing smite, Invigorating smite
Blay - Majestic Word (both), Blunder
 Rellek - dragon breath

*Daily Resources Used
*Kraegyn - two surges, one action point     
Joshua - sleep
Blay - one action point


----------



## Bramble (Apr 20, 2009)

OOC: Doh, forgot ranged attacks will provoke an opportunity attack like that.  Should have used my wicked burn before I charged in, for all the good my sword attack did me.


----------



## nerdytenor (Apr 20, 2009)

OOC: If it's any consolation, it rolled minimum damage


----------



## Arbanax (Apr 21, 2009)

nerdytenor said:


> while Rellek breathes electricity, nearly finishing off the very same soldier (OOC: You get two attack rolls, so I assumed your first one is for H1, second for H3 - rolled a 4 . I'm assuming you want to roll quarry damage too against H1 - 1d6 = 3, so total 9 damage on H1. Don't forget your interrupt powers too! (disruptive strike, yield ground)).





Hey NT thanks for picking up on that...I couldn't remember if I had to roll twice.  But I also should roll d8 as I have the lethal hunter feat (which isn't on the new character sheet?) not d6 and yes I am aware of the two interrupt powers which I think may well come in handy very soon.  

Thanks 

Ab


----------



## nerdytenor (Apr 21, 2009)

OOC: I had to swap some feats around for Rellek because he didn't meet all the prerequisites - scroll back a ways in the OOC thread. Two weapon defence feat requires two weapon fighting feat, which you didn't have, so I scrapped lethal hunter for two weapon fighting (which adds damage to melee attacks instead of adding damage to hunter's quarry). If you want to keep lethal hunter, you'll have to scrap two weapon defence and pick something else. If you are particularly enamored of lethal hunter, I suppose we can grandfather it in since nobody noticed the mistake for quite a while...


----------



## covaithe (Apr 21, 2009)

Karis switches her dagger to her other hand, and draws her sword.  She feints once, then plunges the sword through the aperture, striking a hard blow to the machine's head.  

[sblock=actions] is it possible to make melee attacks through the slit?  I'm assuming it is; if not I'll post another action.  
Minor:  draw short sword
Move:  sub for minor, use duellist's shortsword daily power to gain CA
Standard:  Dazing strike vs. soldier, hits AC 24 for 20 damage and the soldier is dazed until end of Karis' next turn.  
[/sblock]


----------



## Arbanax (Apr 21, 2009)

No lets leave it as is...I did realise things had changed but I failed to take account of that change at the time. I'm glad you pointed it out.  Besides right now I could do with all the defence I can get 

Ab.


----------



## nerdytenor (Apr 22, 2009)

*Everyone - your turn again*

Karis lunges through the opening separating the rooms, striking hard at the 'forged soldier (OOC: Hit, 20 damage, soldier dazed. I will allow melee attacks through openings, but both sides have (regular) cover). The machine responds defensively, raising a shield of crackling energy (OOC: 14 tmp hp gained). 

The other machine continues to square off against Kraegyn, seemingly unable to miss (OOC: Nat 13 hits for 10 damage, Kraegyn is bloodied again).

The soldier Joshua pushed steps back into position, out of reach of Rellek, and swings at Joshua, brutalizing him with his halberd and sending the wizard to the floor. (OOC: CRIT, 17 damage, Joshua is bloodied and knocked prone.)

The other soldier swings at Rellek, heaping further damage upon the dragonborn. (OOC: +10 vs = 20 HIT, 1d10+3 = 8 damage).
From across the bar, the formerly somnambulent soldier gets up with his crossbow and finds Blay in his sights, but his bolt flies wide (OOC: miss)

OOC: Way too tired for map update - only blay is moved from the last map image.

*Status* 
NEXT Joshua (17/34, bloodied, prone)
NEXT Rellek (13/41, bloodied, marked by h3)
NEXT Kraegyn (20/46, bloodied, marked by leader)
NEXT Blay (30/35, POSITION M5)
NEXT Karis (34/34, 2 tmp hp)
Warforged Leader (62 damage, bloodied, divine challenged)
Warforged Solider (30 damage, 14 tmp hp, bloodied, dazed till end K's next turn )
human soldier 1  (44 damage,  bloodied, Rellek's quarry)
human soldier 2  (11 damage)
human  soldier 3 (8 damage)

*Encounter Resources Used*
Joshua - Force Orb, Shield     
Kraegyn - Piercing smite, Invigorating smite
Blay - Majestic Word (both), Blunder
 Rellek - dragon breath

*Daily Resources Used
*Kraegyn - two surges, one action point     
Joshua - sleep
Blay - one action point
Karis - short sword power, one daily magic item power


----------



## Bramble (Apr 22, 2009)

Blay shoots Karis a grateful look.  That warforged meant business, and Blay had the feeling he was, somehow, marked for death by it.  It made him uneasy, especially seeing the beating Kraegyn was taking.  He decided to play it safe, rather than brave, for now.

Blay swung his sword, glowing with arcane power, once again.  If it managed to connect this time, his allies would have an easier time hitting the thing.  After delivering his blow, Blay leaps backwards, and dares the creature to come after him.

[sblock=ooc]Standard: Guiding Strike vs. WS.  +7 vs AC, 1d6+3.  on hit, -2 to AC til next turn

Move:  Shifting to L6

Now if he wants to follow me Karis and Kraegyn will both get an opportunity attack if he tries it.  Will he still be dazed when he nexts act, or does that wear off at the start of his turn?[/sblock]


----------



## covaithe (Apr 22, 2009)

[sblock=ooc]







> Now if he wants to follow me Karis and Kraegyn will both get an opportunity attack if he tries it.  Will he still be dazed when he nexts act, or does that wear off at the start of his turn?




He'll still be dazed; it lasts till the end if Karis' next turn.  Since he's dazed, he'll almost certainly attack Karis rather than wasting his single action moving after Blay.  That's okay; better that Karis takes the hit than Kraegyn at this point.  

We should try to finish off that leader, so that our defender can get over and protect the squishies.  
[/sblock]


----------



## Arbanax (Apr 22, 2009)

Rellek's Spirit seemed overwhelmed, blow after blow had been turned back.  But then as Joshua's assailant crowded in Rellek resolved to steel himself as his blood boiled within. 

[sblock=crunch]

ok NT Rellek will trigger disruptive strike at the point when H1 attacked Joshua that gives the guard a -5 attack penalty to his attack -the only thing I'm not clear on is do I have to attack with it...since it gives me an immediate attack, but not a move?  I guess that might foreclose the deal since I can't strike and move. 

In any case I am going to move to square E5 and use dire wolverine strike on H1 and H3 because I am bloodied I get +1 to attack.  

ok against h3: 10

H1 18  to hit, Damage 1d10+5, plus 1d6 hunters quarry= 14 damage

I will also use an action point to spend a healing surge and regain 12 hp its also + 2 to defences...

[/sblock]

With all his might Rellek struck about him seeking to end this fight in order to help his new found friends.  But clearly his plan faced as setback as his first blow missed, determined Rellek managed to slip past the other human guard his Thunder Axe clipping him - hopefully decisively, Rellek hoped.


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Apr 23, 2009)

Kraegyn stayed focused on the task at hand- bringing down the leader of this bunch of brigands.  He swung another sweeping blow, and this time the leader's glaive parry was too weak to stop the cut, and the wave-bladed sword slammed home in a clash of metal on metal.

As he swept his sword back into a guard position, Kraegyn glanced over his shoulder to see how the rest of the fight was going- not good...  Hopefuly this part wouldn't take too much longer.  "Come on Joshua!  Let the strength of Kord lift you up- this fight ain't done!"  He called out, attempting to lend confidence to the injured mage.  Then he gave the other warforged a wide, fang-filled grin.  "You're next- are you ready to get beaten on?"

OOC: Another Valiant Strike at the leader- with +1 for bloodied and +2 for adjacent foes; attack total 1d20+12= 26 (hit), for 11 damage; rolls: Roll Lookup ; then using my Daily Inspiring Word on Joshua- he can spend a surge and gets 1d6 extra HP.  If my attack drops the leader, then Divine Challenge the 'forged soldier with a minor action.


----------



## nerdytenor (Apr 23, 2009)

OOC: Hammered at work last three days - this weekend not much better. Thanks for your patience.


----------



## The Digger (Apr 23, 2009)

Any chance of a resolution of Rellek's actions before Joshua posts?  I will be away from Sat through Monday and would like to get a post in before I go.


----------



## nerdytenor (Apr 24, 2009)

OOC: Sure - Rellek won't be able to use disruptive strike since he isn't adjacent to the target and doesn't have reach. However, his twin strike kills H1.


----------



## The Digger (Apr 24, 2009)

"Now you have made me angry." Despite his words only the iciness of his tone revealed Joshua's anger; he was not used to being dumped on his backside in an inn by such as these!

With surprising agility he leapt to his feet and, ignoring his arcane wizardry, smote the remaining soldier hard with his staff.

“Take that you swine!”

[sblock=OOC] Stand up (Move action) I had a series of attacks in process (inc a crit rolled!) until Rellek jumped in front and got in the way. Since I couldn’t figure out how to repair this I decided to re-roll and just hit the bas..rd with me staff - and got another crit! 25 (crit) on h3. 10 damage [/sblock][sblock=OOC]
http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/2040269/
+5 from the staff http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/2040281/
= 15 damage.

Surge spent (+2) courtesy of Kraegyn: return to 27/34; [/sblock]
[sblock=OOC2] Victorious Leather Armor +1 (homebrewed) - property: when you score a critical hit, you gain a +2 item bonus to all defenses until the start of your next turn. [/sblock]


----------



## nerdytenor (Apr 27, 2009)

*Karis is next*

Blay tries to connect with the warforged in front of him, but his sword just doesn't seem to be up to the job today - it glances off the enemy without effect (OOC: critical miss )

Rellek swings again with his axes, and for once they do not disappoint. One of the guards falls from Rellek's mighty blow (OOC: H1 is toast, Rellek gets 2 tmp hp from Blay this round. Rellek did not get to use disruptive strike because the target was not adjacent (reach weapon) Rellek gains 12 hp, +2 defenses. I'm assuming you want to mark H3 with your quarry since you couldn't have known your other quarry was going to die in advance.).

The damage from Kraegyn's latest blow is too much even for the powerful machine to bear - it gives one last glance at its mechanical ally, and falls to the ground, now nothing more than a collection of parts. (OOC: Enemy leader is dead. Joshua heals surge plus an extra 2 hp. Kraegyn marks the other 'forged)

Joshua surprises nearly everyone in the bar when his staff let's out a loud thwump as it connects with the head of the nearby soldier. (OOC: 10 damage, armor bonus). 

[sblock=Map]





[/sblock]

*Status* 
Joshua (27/34, armor bonus defenses)
Rellek (25/41, 2 tmp hp, 2nd wind defenses)
Kraegyn (20/46, bloodied)
Blay (30/35)
NEXT Karis (34/34, 2 tmp hp)
Warforged Solider (30 damage, 14 tmp hp, bloodied, dazed)
human soldier 2  (11 damage)
human  soldier 3 (18 damage, Rellek's Quarry)

*Encounter Resources Used*
Joshua - Force Orb, Shield     
Kraegyn - Piercing smite, Invigorating smite
Blay - Majestic Word (both), Blunder
 Rellek - dragon breath, 2nd wind
 Karis - dazing strike

*Daily Resources Used
*Kraegyn - two surges, one action point, inspiring word     
Joshua - sleep, one surge
Blay - one action point
Karis - short sword power, one daily magic item power     
Rellek - one action point, one surge


----------



## covaithe (Apr 27, 2009)

Karis tries to stab the dazed soldier again, but her sword bounces ineffectively off a tough shoulder plate.  She ducks to the side again, cursing silently

[sblock=actions]standard:  riposte strike misses on a natural 2.  
move:  to M7 and stealth 17 if you'll allow it.  
[/sblock]


----------



## nerdytenor (Apr 27, 2009)

*Everyone - your turn*

Karis tries to duck out of sight, but the 'forged has no intention of losing sight of her again. (OOC miss, stealth fails vs forged (rolled 19), succeeds vs two other enemies).

"Humans - I am claiming control of this operation," the forged says. Whether it feels no emotion or chooses not to reveal it is hard to say.

"You there! Help me with this one." One of the humans and the forged surround Kraegyn, coordinating their strikes. The 'forged just manages to hit (OOC: +12 (+9 base, +1 from adjacent ally to enemy, +2 CA) = 22, HIT, 11 damage)), while the human misses, despite his flanking advantage.

The other remaining human soldier tries to edge around Joshua and Rellek, uncomfortable being so far from the door given how the battle is going. As the soldier raises his weapon against Joshua, Rellek manages to sneak in a quick blow against him. (OOC: Using disruptive strike this turn since you couldn't use it last turn due to positioning - Nat 18 hits, 1d10+5 = 7 damage). The soldier scores a mighty blow against Joshua despite the distraction (OOC: Crit! 12 damage :/. Joshua bloodied again).




*Status* 
NEXT Joshua (15/34, bloodied)
NEXT Rellek (25/41, 2 tmp hp)
NEXT Kraegyn (9/46, bloodied)
NEXT Blay (30/35)
NEXT Karis (34/34, 2 tmp hp, POSITION L5)
Warforged Solider (30 damage, POSITION O6, 14 tmp hp, bloodied, divine challenged)
human soldier 2  (11 damage, POSITION O4)
human  soldier 3 (23 damage, POSITION F6, Rellek's Quarry)

*Encounter Resources Used*
Joshua - Force Orb, Shield     
Kraegyn - Piercing smite, Invigorating smite
Blay - Majestic Word (both), Blunder
 Rellek - dragon breath, 2nd wind, Disruptive strike
 Karis - dazing strike

*Daily Resources Used
*Kraegyn - two surges, one action point, inspiring word     
Joshua - sleep, one surge
Blay - one action point
Karis - short sword power, one daily magic item power     
Rellek - one action point, one surge


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Apr 28, 2009)

"You don't hit nearly as hard as your friend did," Kraegyn growled- but it was obvious that he was hurting.  He stepped back a pace, out of the perilous position he had been in, then flourished his sword in a wide sweeping blow that hit nothing but seemed to renew some of his focus...

OOC: 
>Move action to shift to N 5 (stays adjacent to WS, so Divine challenge is still running)
>Standard action for Second Wind: heal a surge, +2 defenses.


----------



## Arbanax (Apr 28, 2009)

Spurred on by his good fortune Rellek pressed home the attack against the second soldier.  

[Sblock=Crunch ]

(OOC: H1 is toast, Rellek gets 2 tmp hp from Blay this round. Rellek did not get to use disruptive strike because the target was not adjacent (reach weapon) Rellek gains 12 hp, +2 defenses. I'm assuming you want to mark H3 with your quarry since you couldn't have known your other quarry was going to die in advance.).

Yeah that is great NT thanks for that. 

Rellek goes in swinging once again (If I haven't already done the marking of H3 I do it now...

Using twin strike against him...

Roll 1   Nat 20 for 15 Damage plus 1d8 thunder damage = 2 plus hunters quarry= also 2 hp
Roll 2  10 a miss

[/sblock]

Ab


----------



## The Digger (Apr 28, 2009)

Joshua's eyes narrowed as he was hit yet again.  This time he was more careful, holding his staff in a defensive manner while he took a deep breath and considered his options.

[sblock=OOC]Shift to G5:  Standard, second wind - recover 8hp[/sblock]


----------



## nerdytenor (Apr 29, 2009)

*Karis and Blay are up*

As Kraegyn and Joshua take a moment to renew themselves, Joshua swings at the human soldier, nearly finishing him off with a single blow. (OOC: Hit, but your crit does 12 damage (1d10+2 for twin strike), +2 magic +2 quarry = 16 total. Soldier bloodied).

The bartender pokes out from under the cover of the bar, takes a look around, and ducks back down again.

OOC: I know I owe you a map update - work hell.

*Status* 
Joshua (23/34, POSITION G5, 2nd wind defenses)
Rellek (25/41, 2 tmp hp)
 Kraegyn (21/46, bloodied, POSITION N5, 2nd wind defenses)
NEXT Blay (30/35)
NEXT Karis (34/34, 2 tmp hp, POSITION L5)
Warforged Solider (30 damage, POSITION O6, 14 tmp hp, bloodied, divine challenged)
human soldier 2  (11 damage, POSITION O4)
human  soldier 3 (39 damage, POSITION F6, bloodied, Rellek's Quarry)

*Encounter Resources Used*
Joshua - Force Orb, Shield, 2nd wind     
Kraegyn - Piercing smite, Invigorating smite, 2nd wind
Blay - Majestic Word (both), Blunder
 Rellek - dragon breath, 2nd wind, Disruptive strike
 Karis - dazing strike

*Daily Resources Used
*Kraegyn - three surges, one action point, inspiring word     
Joshua - sleep, two surges
Blay - one action point
Karis - short sword power, one daily magic item power     
Rellek - one action point, one surge


----------



## Bramble (Apr 29, 2009)

The battle was finally turning!  Despite Blay's inability to connect his blows, the group was working as a team to win the fight.  Glancing at the blood pouring out of Kraegyn, Blay knew the dragonborn would be dying by now if it weren't for Blay's bolstering words earlier.

Closing in with the warforged again, Blay tries to mark the machine for the benefit of his comrades again.

"Kraegyn!  Take a step the left or you're in for a whole new world of hurt!"

[sblock=ooc]Moving to N6
Another Guiding Strike vs. WS. +7 vs. AC, 1d6+3. -2 to his AC if it hits
Free Action: Valourous Bard, Kraegyn gets 2 temp. hp for killing the WL.  In the future, do you want to treat the Val. Bard power as an immediate reaction whenever someone bloodies or kills something, or do I have to wait for my turn to make it explicit?[/sblock]


----------



## covaithe (Apr 29, 2009)

Karis stabs the warforged again and again, but even with her elven reflexes she cannot quite damage it.   

[sblock=actions]Move to flank.  If flanking isn't possible...  well, turns out it hardly matters.  
Standard:  riposte strike hits AC 17 for 21 damage.  Since I'm pretty sure that's a miss, I'll burn elven accuracy for...  another 17.  Okay, then.
[/sblock]


----------



## nerdytenor (Apr 30, 2009)

*Next - all up*

While Karis fails to hit her enemy, Blay scores well, weakening the machine's  defenses in the process (OOC: Nat 17 hits easily, 6 damage, penalty applied).

Seemingly unstoppable, the remaining warforged savages Kraegyn yet again (OOC: +9 vs AC 24, hit, 5 damage (2 absorbed from tmp hp)), although the human next to him, closing ranks, fails to connect (OOC: Nat 4 miss).

The other human takes a swing at Rellek - though he hits, (+10 vs AC = 25, 10 damage, Rellek bloodied), he is clearly unhappy with how the battle is going, and takes another step towards the door.

[sblock=Slight map fudge] I'm fudging on the positions a bit, since I didn't do a map update and some of your actions were not entirely compatible with 'reality' (Karis positioning in particular)
[/sblock]

[sblock=Valorous bard class feature]
I will just go ahead and grant the tmp hp for you whenever I remember to do so whenever an ally bloodies/drops an enemy - if I don't (like this time), or if you didn't want me to, speak up and we can adjust things.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Map]




[/sblock]

*Status* 
NEXT Joshua (23/34)
NEXT Rellek (17/41, bloodied)
NEXT Kraegyn (18/46, bloodied)
NEXT Blay (30/35)
NEXT Karis (34/34, 2 tmp hp)
Warforged Solider (30 damage, 8 tmp hp, bloodied, -2 ac from Blay, divine challenged)
human soldier 2  (11 damage)
human  soldier 3 (39 damage, bloodied, Rellek's Quarry)

*Encounter Resources Used*
Joshua - Force Orb, Shield, 2nd wind     
Kraegyn - Piercing smite, Invigorating smite, 2nd wind
Blay - Majestic Word (both), Blunder
 Rellek - dragon breath, 2nd wind, Disruptive strike
 Karis - dazing strike, elven accuracy

*Daily Resources Used
*Kraegyn - three surges, one action point, inspiring word     
Joshua - sleep, two surges
Blay - one action point
Karis - short sword power, one daily magic item power     
Rellek - one action point, one surge


----------



## pathfinderq1 (May 1, 2009)

Kraegyn gave a deep, rumbling growl as he swung his heavy sword again, trying to crack the metal casing of the second warforged.  "Kord keeps me strong!," he roared as he struck, the massive sword slamming home with a heavy crunch.  

OOC: 
>Minor: Channel divinity for Divine Strength (+4 damage on next attack this turn)
>Standard: another Valiant Strike on the 'forged; +12 vs. AC (with bonuses for adjacent foes and dragonborn fury)= 21 (hit); damage 2d4+5+4 divinity= 13; rolls Roll Lookup


----------



## Arbanax (May 1, 2009)

Rellek heard only the might clash of weapons as his friend continued to pound their enemies, not yet knowing why they had been targeted thus.  But as the human, struck true once again, Rellek found his ire and the blood of his ancestors rise within him.  

He moved forward to block the human's escape trapping him with Joshua to better aid his attack.  

[sblock=crunch]

Ok move to G7 to grant combat advantage and strike home with twin strike once again:

roll 1 {+3 for combat advantage and bloodied to hit} 24 , Damage {1d10+2 + 1d8}=8 hp damage. 
roll 2 13

[/sblock]

Ab.


----------



## nerdytenor (May 1, 2009)

OOC: Micro update - Rellek's attack kills h3


----------



## The Digger (May 1, 2009)

Joshua breathes a quick sigh of relief as his opponent crashes to the ground.  He casts a, for him, broad smile at Rellek and turns his attention to the other fight at the far end of the bar room.


"TO BELOS ISCHYROS"  a bolt of energy shot from his staff towards the remaining humnan soldier.

[sblock=OOC]Magic Missile vs ref.  Roll Lookup [/sblock]


----------



## Bramble (May 4, 2009)

Finally making some progress, Blaine swings again!

[sblock=ooc]Same as before, +7 vs. his AC -2.

Regarding Karis' last resolved action, did you remember to factor in the WL -2 penalty to his AC when you decided you missed, Karis?  Since technically my action resolved before you, the penalty would have applied to him for your attack.[/sblock]


----------



## covaithe (May 5, 2009)

ooc:  Yes, I missed his AC by at least 4.  Dang soldiers.    BTW, NT, how did Karis get over there?  I thought she was on the other side of the wall attacking through the slit.


----------



## nerdytenor (May 5, 2009)

ooc I'm not sure - probably a misreading on my part. I'll move her back to the other side on next update


----------



## nerdytenor (May 6, 2009)

*Next = Karis*

Kraegyn's strike is filled with extra vigor from his god - the unnatural construct reels from his blow (OOC Hit -  13 damage).

Rellek steps boldly around the human, easily dodging an attack as he does so (OOC: opp attack from Rellek's move misses). His attack, however, does not miss, and the human's eyes roll back in his head as he tumbles to the ground (OOC: Hit/dead/next! Granting 2 hp from Valorous Bard feature)

Now freed from immediate danger, Joshua lets loose against the remaining human, blasting him with arcane force (OOC: hit, 8 damage)

Encouraged at the change in the tide of the battle,  Blay swings again, but the warforged armor is tough and repels the blow (OOC: +7 vs AC = 11 - miss)

[sblock=Map]





[/sblock]
*Status* 
Joshua (23/34)
Rellek (17/41, bloodied, 2 tmp hp)
Kraegyn (18/46, bloodied)
Blay (30/35)
NEXT Karis (34/34, 2 tmp hp)
Warforged Solider (35 damage, bloodied, divine challenged)
human soldier 2  (19 damage)


*Encounter Resources Used*
Joshua - Force Orb, Shield, 2nd wind     
Kraegyn - Piercing smite, Invigorating smite, 2nd wind
Blay - Majestic Word (both), Blunder
 Rellek - dragon breath, 2nd wind, Disruptive strike
 Karis - dazing strike, elven accuracy

*Daily Resources Used
*Kraegyn - three surges, one action point, inspiring word     
Joshua - sleep, two surges
Blay - one action point
Karis - short sword power, one daily magic item power     
Rellek - one action point, one surge


----------



## covaithe (May 6, 2009)

Karis disappears behind the wall again, then pops up, dagger flying toward the human.  

[sblock=actions]Move:  to O7 and stealth: 24
Standard:  deft strike vs. h2, moving back to N7:  hits AC 16 for 16 damage.  Less on both if stealth fails somehow.
[/sblock]


----------



## nerdytenor (May 6, 2009)

*Everyone up*

Karis's dagger appears to fly true, but the soldier ducks out of the way at the last minute (OOC: Miss).

The warforged returns Kraegyn's blow with a strike of his own, nearly felling him in the process (OOC: +10 vs AC = 27, 10 damage).

The remaining human guard takes a step (OOC shift) backwards. "This is not what I signed up for," he mutters, and runs away. (OOC: h2 has left the building) 


*Status* 
NEXT Joshua (23/34)
NEXT Rellek (17/41, bloodied, 2 tmp hp)
NEXT Kraegyn (8/46, bloodied)
NEXT Blay (30/35)
NEXT Karis (34/34, 2 tmp hp)
Warforged Solider (35 damage, bloodied, divine challenged)
human soldier 2  (RAN AWAY, 19 damage)


*Encounter Resources Used*
Joshua - Force Orb, Shield, 2nd wind     
Kraegyn - Piercing smite, Invigorating smite, 2nd wind
Blay - Majestic Word (both), Blunder
 Rellek - dragon breath, 2nd wind, Disruptive strike
 Karis - dazing strike, elven accuracy

*Daily Resources Used
*Kraegyn - three surges, one action point, inspiring word     
Joshua - sleep, two surges
Blay - one action point
Karis - short sword power, one daily magic item power     
Rellek - one action point, one surge


----------



## The Digger (May 7, 2009)

Joshua is just about to assault the fleeing soldier when common sense reasserts itself. As he is about to attack he sees the powerful blow from the warforged against Kraegyn and realises just which target should be priority. 

"To Belos" he whispers and another dart of arcane energy streaks across the room to strike the enemy leader.

[sblock=OOC]Magic Missile 22vs Ref; 11 damage; Roll Lookup [/sblock]


----------



## pathfinderq1 (May 7, 2009)

Kraegyn was obviously in rough shape- blood was visibly leaking out from under the plates of his armor.  He didn't seem very concerned, though, shaking his head in mock sympathy as he readied his sword for another swing.  "Odds are getting long, tin man," he roared, but his strike went wide and cut only air...

OOC: Yet another Valiant Strike at the 'forged; 1d20+11 (including Bloodied, and 1 adjacent foe)= 18 (miss) ; possible 2d4+5= ; rolls Roll Lookup


----------



## covaithe (May 7, 2009)

Karis moves with the legendary swiftness of her kind, dodging tables and stools and emerging around the corner near the bar, dagger flying again.  

[sblock=actions]Move to G7.  Stealth:  14 (includes -5 for moving more than 2 squares).
Standard:  deft strike vs. the remaining soldier, moving to I6 first.  (Or I5 if Rellek gets there first.)  Hits AC 17 for 10 damage.  If that stealth succeeded, it's another +2 to hit and 9 more damage.  Probably still a miss, unless Blay hits.
[/sblock]


----------



## Arbanax (May 8, 2009)

Rellek thought about going for his bow, but realised time was of the upmost urgency if he was to be of any help to his allies.  

So he moved as fast as he could, despite the beating he'd taken, as he came up behind Blay he challenged the Warforged attempting to pile on the intimidation.  "Mine enemy your cogs will soon cease, you're destruction will bring relief to many this day." 

[Sblock]

ok I am moving first to O5 I will use my move and convert my attack to a move to get there and use my minor to make the warforged my quarry as well.  

[/sblock]

Ab


----------



## nerdytenor (May 8, 2009)

*Blay is up*

Kraegyn and the machine continue to exchange blows, although neither the  dragonborn nor Karis can finish off the thing - for now. The situation looks grim indeed for the soldier as Rellek moves into position, and Joshua blasts it once more with his magic (OOC: hit - 11 damage).
OOC: Sorry about the frequency/quality of my posting lately - hopefully things will calm down at work soon.

*Status* 
Joshua (23/34)
Rellek (17/41, bloodied, 2 tmp hp)
 Kraegyn (8/46, bloodied)
NEXT Blay (30/35)
Karis (34/34, 2 tmp hp)
Warforged Solider (46 damage, bloodied, divine challenged)
human soldier 2  (RAN AWAY, 19 damage)


*Encounter Resources Used*
Joshua - Force Orb, Shield, 2nd wind     
Kraegyn - Piercing smite, Invigorating smite, 2nd wind
Blay - Majestic Word (both), Blunder
 Rellek - dragon breath, 2nd wind, Disruptive strike
 Karis - dazing strike, elven accuracy

*Daily Resources Used
*Kraegyn - three surges, one action point, inspiring word     
Joshua - sleep, two surges
Blay - one action point
Karis - short sword power, one daily magic item power     
Rellek - one action point, one surge


----------



## Bramble (May 9, 2009)

"HAHA! I've always been good at killing blows!" Declares Blay, dramatically sweeping his sword around and holding it straight and high above his head.

"This would be a good time for a witty one-liner..." Observes Blay, sword suspended in the air.  After brief consideration, he enjoins, "Maybe you'll have better luck being useful as horseshoes and belt buckles than you managed as a fighter, after this."

[sblock=ooc]Another +7 vs. AC Guiding Strike![/sblock]


----------



## nerdytenor (May 12, 2009)

Blay's blow is as good as his repartee. The warforged's movements begin to slow as it moves its arms to make another swing. Creaking and groaning, the machine comes to a halt mid-blow, as if posing for a drawing. 

The bartender peeps up from behind the bar once more, making sure that the hostilities have truly come to an end. "Is it... is it done then?" he says, eyeing you warily.


----------



## Arbanax (May 12, 2009)

assuiming we are done...

Rellek, breathed a sigh of relief as the warforged came to a halt, the pounding in his ears comign to halt as he took a moment to catch his breath and nod wearily at Blay.  

Then he set about making sure their enemies were dispatched and looking for clues, checking weapons and taking stock...

Ab


----------



## The Digger (May 12, 2009)

Joshua stalked behind Rellek, an arcane release word on his lips.  Should any of their opponents be still alive and try to start anything.  He would finish it!


----------



## pathfinderq1 (May 12, 2009)

Kraegyn almost swung again- but at the last minute he controlled himself, and simply shoved the 'forged hard enough to knock it over.  "I don't guess anybody fleet of foot wants to go after that soldier who ran off..."

Then, seemingly ignoring the wounds which had quite nearly killed him, he made his way back over to the bar.  Reclaiming his stool, he grabbed his ale and downed the rest of the cup.  "That was fun!," he bellowed, then turned to the bartender.  "I thought you said this town was peaceful, no bandits around..."


----------



## Bramble (May 14, 2009)

"By the gods, Kraegyn, will you sit still and tend to your wounds before you go bounding off after runners or drinking anymore?  You're not doing much better than our metal friend here!" Exclaims Blay, knocking the inanimate warforged on the top of its head.

For his part, he nearly collapses to the floor and sits with his back to the wall, breathing heavily after the exhausting battle.  After a few deep breaths he finds his bandore and strums few times trying to relax himself and those around him.

OOC: Using Song of Rest, everyone gets +3 hp per healing surge while we rest.  Also using the Bandore's daily power.  Kraegyn gets +2 to his damage rolls until the end of the next encounter!


----------



## The Digger (May 14, 2009)

"How right you are, Blay...Barman!"  Joshua yelled, looking round for someone to serve him "Five Ales!  Now!"  He scattered some silver on the bar and waited.


----------



## nerdytenor (May 15, 2009)

The bartender pops up from the bar once more and looks around. It takes a minute, but once he is convinced the hostilities are over, his manner calms a bit.



			
				Kraegyn said:
			
		

> "That was fun!," he bellowed, then turned to the bartender.  "I thought you said this town was peaceful, no bandits around..."




"I've never seen a mechanical bandit, have you?" he says, glancing at the fallen warforged. "All our attacks have been on the road, at any rate. We've had our fair share of fights by the bar at night, but nothing like this." He eyes you warily.

"You must have some powerful enemies."



			
				Joshua said:
			
		

> "Five Ales!  Now!" He scattered some silver on the bar and waited.




IThe bartender quickly pushes the silver back in Joshua's direction. "Keep your silver. The ale is on me. Consider it a reward for keeping the peace." He looks around, surveying the damage to the bar. "Not too bad, considering. And no dead patrons. That's always good."

The bartender emerges from behind the bar and reaches his hands behind the larger 'forged. "Will you help me move these bodies? I do have a business to run."


----------



## Arbanax (May 15, 2009)

Rellek eying the exchange, gave a hand to the barman, as he used this opportunity to search for any clues about the bodies as well as anything the group could benefit from.  

Ab


----------



## Bramble (May 20, 2009)

"Hey, not so fast there, barkeep,"  Interrupts Blay.  "My selfless heroics earlier may well be the only thing anyone present ever truly remembers about this night, but I couldn't help but get the feeling you were nervously awaiting someone or... something." Remarks Blay, nodding towards the inert warforged.

"Just what was that all about?  Are these things or the humans that accompanied them truly unknown to you?"


----------



## nerdytenor (May 20, 2009)

The bartender bristles slightly at Blay's question.

"We've got our problems, and there's plenty around here I worry about," he says, glancing around the bar, "but I've never seen anything like those fighting-gizmos before." He stares at you coldly. "You have my word on that."

He pauses to look around. With the bodies taken into a back room, and the hostilities over, patrons begin filtering into the inn again.

"Ah, but I'm afraid I may have to take my word back on another count," he says, more quietly now. "I can't have you staying overnight here, letter from Dardus or no. It seems like it'd be bad luck, what with you being attacked and all. I'm a superstitious fellow," he adds, with a less than sincere chuckle. 

"I have a safe place I can take you after closing time, if you're interested" he whispers, just loud enough for the party to hear.


----------



## Arbanax (May 20, 2009)

Rellek, joined his friends at the Bar, having dragged the bodies to one side and checked for anything of value or any clues first.  

Then after retreaving his bow he came to sit to one side of the perky Bard, Rellek turned to him and Kraegyn and said, Friend Blay you and Kraegyn fought well.  Had it not been for your help our night and with it our adventure, would be over.  Thank you.  

And with that he nodded to the barkeep as he too lifted his mug of ale sipped it, bringing himself into focus as he listened intently to the conversations that were beinging to start up again around him.  

Ab.


----------



## The Digger (May 20, 2009)

"I suppose it's another hovel to sleep in" groaned Joshua in response to the barman  "it's the story of my life."

"Thanks for the drinks anyway" he through some copins on the bar "but you' d better give me a bottle to take with me tonight as well."


----------



## pathfinderq1 (May 21, 2009)

Kraegyn preened just a bit at Rellek's words, but mostly he just sat and worked his way through another ale.  As the others talked a bit with the barkeep, though, he drew forth a small swatch of cloth and cleaned off the scales on his arms, polishing away the bllod and gunk of combat.  "We'll take what we can get for shelter- it is still better than camping in open ground.  But before we settle down, I think we ought to look around a little more- see if anybody knows these corpses, or where that other guy ran off to...  Maybe we can even get in another fight."  At the last words his voice sounded almost wistful.

OOC: If we have the time for short rest, Kraegyn will burn through three more surges to get back to full HP, with room to spare (total of six spent for the day).


----------



## nerdytenor (May 23, 2009)

Joshua said:
			
		

> "I suppose it's another hovel to sleep in" groaned Joshua in response to the barman  "it's the story of my life."




The bartender's face frowns a bit at this, then nods. "It ain't much. My old ma's place - been a few years since she passed - still haven't managed to sell it."



> "Thanks for the drinks anyway" he through some copins on the bar "but you' d better give me a bottle to take with me tonight as well."



"You sure about that, friend," the bartender asks, raising an eyebrow. "From the looks of it, you'll need all your wits about you."



			
				Kraegyn said:
			
		

> But before we settle down, I think we ought to look around a little more- see if anybody knows these corpses, or where that other guy ran off to... Maybe we can even get in another fight."




The bartender nods. "I wouldn't mind taking a look at their faces myself. My cousin should be here to relieve me of my shift in half an hour or so, then we can go look together." The bartender turns around and grouchily serves some more customers in the bar.

OOC: Party is now resting - let me know if you want to spend surges and if so how many. Remember Blay's ability lets you heal an extra 3 hp for every surge you spend.


----------



## The Digger (May 24, 2009)

Joshua bit back an angry retort and nodded curtly to the bartender.  "You are right, friend, and I must not blame you for the way I am feeling.  I will take the bottle though, although I promise I will be careful in my partaking."

The wizard stashed the bottle in his pack and headed off to rest.

[sblock=OOC]Joshua will spend 1 surge.  that 8 plus the extra 3 brings him to full and leaves 8/9 surges.[/sblock]


----------



## Arbanax (May 25, 2009)

Rellek will spend surges to get back up to full HP...Nt thanks 

Did we get any treasure, gold or clues from the Warforged or guards we took out? 

Ab


----------



## nerdytenor (May 26, 2009)

The sound inside the bar increases gradually as patrons continue to file in and trade various bits of metal for various glasses of liquid. Laughter can be heard, and a few parts of the bar become slightly obscured by the haze of pipe smoke.

As promised, the bartender's relief arrives, and he motions for you to follow him into the back room where the bodies lie hidden. The bartender kneels next to the two dead humans, and sighs. "This is a grim business. I'd like to be able to say these are the first dead I've had to identify, but, alas, I cannot."

He leans forward and removes the helmet of the first man. He is surprisingly young - his face is haggard and pale. He pauses carefully to consider his face, and then performs the same ritual on the other man. About the same age, and with similar features, it could be that they were brothers. Both of them look as if they hadn't had much to eat in a number of days.

The bartender rises from his kneeling position and shakes his head. "I'd say I know just about everyone who passes through this village on a regular basis, and I've never seen these men." He frowns. "Sorry I can't help you here."

A quick search of the bodies finds each of the two men were carrying identical satchels containing the same amount of money - exactly 100 gold pieces. "Hmm... Well, usually lost property becomes the property of the bar, but I'd say in this case the gold is yours." He grins conspiratorially. "Looks like you've had a bit of luck today after all!"

The bartender does not make any attempt to inspect the warforged - he is clearly spooked by the machines.


OOC: 200 gold from the deceased humans. What do you want to do now? Any more inspecting? Do you want to stay in the bar? Take the bartender's offered room? Get out of dodge?


----------



## Arbanax (May 26, 2009)

Rellek would like to check over the warforged and then take the suggestion to check out the area.  

Friends I think Kraegyn is right and that we must first take the opportunity to survey our surroundings.  I like not the thought of being unprepared, should we be attacked and know not our surroundings.  

[sblock]
Sorry about the change of font colour, since changing my computer the font colours seem slightly different I'll settle on this one for clarity.
[/sblock]


----------



## The Digger (May 26, 2009)

[sblock=OOC]Can I suggest we offer say 20gp to the barman as a token of good faith.  [/sblock]


----------



## Arbanax (May 27, 2009)

The Digger said:


> [sblock=OOC]Can I suggest we offer say 20gp to the barman as a token of good faith.  [/sblock]




Rellek, nodded in agreement.


----------



## covaithe (May 27, 2009)

nerdytenor said:


> "You sure about that, friend," the bartender asks, raising an eyebrow. "From the looks of it, you'll need all your wits about you."




Karis, her naturally suspicious attitude aggravated by recent events, whips her head around.  "And why is that?  I thought you said this place you were taking us was safe.  Do you know something else you ought to be telling us?"


----------



## nerdytenor (May 27, 2009)

The bartender thanks you for the offering of gold ... "This should cover the damage.." he half-mutters to himself...



			
				Karis said:
			
		

> "And why is that?  I thought you said this place you were taking us was safe.  Do you know something else you ought to be telling us?"




"No, my good elf," says the bartender, smirking slightly, "I just thought that since a band of warriors came into a crowded bar seeking your death you might, I don't know, consider the possibility that you are in danger."


----------



## pathfinderq1 (May 28, 2009)

Kraegyn gave a rumbling hiss, barely recognizable as laughter, at the barkeep's comment.  "We find it easier when the enemy comes to us.  But now we've dealt with them, I guess we'll have to go find some more."  He finished off his ale and stood up, reclaiming his massive sword.  "Let us go see what the town can tell us.  We'll be back to take up your offer."  Then he turned to the others...

"So, friend Karis, who were those fellows that were talking with you before the fight?  They seem to have left- did they have any useful information?"


----------



## covaithe (May 28, 2009)

Karis frowns, but sets aside her suspicions for another time.  "There was a human youth, and two others whose faces I did not see clearly.  The youth showed me a tattoo much like those on the orcs we disposed of recently, and asked me if I was a member of something called The Force.  I tried to find out more, but something I said must have scared them off.  And then these oversized pocketwatches came through the door.  They must have left in the confusion.  Perhaps if we look around town we might find more of these Force fools.  I thought I noticed some people behaving strangely when we arrived.  There could be danger, though, if there are many..."


----------



## pathfinderq1 (May 28, 2009)

Kraegyn nodded as he listened to Karis.  "That tattoo he showed you...  do these two dead guys have one like it?  I'd hate to think that there were two different groups of enemies after us, but you never know..."


----------



## nerdytenor (May 29, 2009)

A brief examination reveals that the bodies of the dead men do not have any tatoos. Looking around the bar, the party can see no trace of the group that Karis was talking to before the fight broke out.


----------



## Bramble (May 29, 2009)

"I think we've learned all we can here.  At least, I can see no obvious leads that needs must be looked after mimediately.  Lets take the man up on his offer for a place to sleep.  A new dawn and fresh minds will perhaps bring similar insights and ideas into our predicament"


----------



## Arbanax (May 29, 2009)

Bramble said:


> "I think we've learned all we can here.  At least, I can see no obvious leads that needs must be looked after mimediately.  Lets take the man up on his offer for a place to sleep.  A new dawn and fresh minds will perhaps bring similar insights and ideas into our predicament"





Though Rellek had a mind to agree, with the Bard, he didn't want to pass up the opportunity to find out more.  

Friends I suggest that once we decamp, to that which has been offered we should scout out.  |For though I have a mind to agree with the thought of resting.  Yet we must be vigilent.  Our enemies clearly have eyes here that they were able to locate us so quickly and the means to move into the town swiftly.  I fear that we might find our rest, once again disturbed, should we not take appropriate precautions.


----------



## covaithe (May 29, 2009)

Karis nods grimly.  "You guys go ahead.  Rellek and I will follow stealthily, to see if anyone else tries to follow us.  Try not to get hurt without us, please?"


----------



## nerdytenor (May 29, 2009)

The bartender hands Blay a large bronze key on a bronze ring, worn with age, and gives you reasonably clear directions on how to get to the house. "Good luck. Oh, and I recommend you don't eat anything you find in the house." The bartender gives a curt nod, and walks away.

OOC: Unless there is anything more to do in the bar, we now drop into two parallel skill challenges - one for Karis and Rellek stealthing about (4 successes before 2 failures), and one for the rest of the party, attempting to find the house and remain inconspicuous (6 successes before 3 failures). Please use one skill per round -  any skill that you can reasonably argue applies (Stealth, Streetwise, Bluff, and Perception come to mind). Once you succeed with a given skill twice, you may not use it again.


----------



## The Digger (May 31, 2009)

[sblock=OOC]What's the DC for the challenges?  And Joshua is not good at this kind of thing.  Apart from Perception at +7 his other skills are very sub-par.  He might just be better using Aid Another to help other people's scores.[/sblock]


----------



## Arbanax (Jun 1, 2009)

Rellek wasn't sure about splitting up, but there options were limited.  

Lead on friend Karis, he said quietly so only she could here, drawing his cloack around him discreatly as he followed her lead as unobtrusively as possible.  

ok I assume we are getting out in steal mode and then doing perception and insight checks?  If I'm wrong let me know.  

But I rolled for steal and got 25, though don't know the difficult rating.


----------



## covaithe (Jun 1, 2009)

Karis lets the main party get nearly out of sight before following, flitting through the lengthening shadows like an Elven ghost, and watching for anyone else who might be similarly inclined.  

ooc:  stealth 27


----------



## nerdytenor (Jun 1, 2009)

*Blay, Kraegyn amd Joshua are up.*

Karis and Rellek seem to vanish from the night as the party makes its way to the bartender's mother's house.  There are a fair number of people still about on the streets, with  many races are represented. 

OOC: The skill challenge is DC 16, and you may use aid another. 

Karis and Rellek: 2 successes/0 failures
Rest of Party: 0 successes/0 failures


----------



## The Digger (Jun 1, 2009)

Joshua stared around at the folk on the street uncertain if or when another attack would come.  He stood ready to point out any possible threats to Blay or Kraegyn

[sblock=OOC]I rolled a straight D20 on IC for whatever you think.  I thought it would serve for Aid Another at least.   Roll Lookup [/sblock]


----------



## Bramble (Jun 2, 2009)

"Well boys, the best way to get noticed after leaving a pub is to walk home with a guarded and hunted look about you!" Proclaims Blay, louder, perhaps, than strictly necessary, believing the tone of voice and mood of the speaker are more likely to be noticed by the casual observer than the content of the speech.  "So, let us be inconspicuous!"

Adopting a stumbling gait, slurring his speech slightly, and leaning a bit on the oversized dragonborn walking with him, Blay begins to sing.

"The Trooper that mounts the war horse
And Lovers that Courts for a Wife,
Good Faith they are both at a loss,
Were it not for the Liquor of Life:
It makes them couragious and stout,
Their Hearts in Jockeller vain,
And tho we Drink briskly about,
We'll never be Drunk again!

Some Men that are commonly Drunk;
Will often fall out with their Friends,
And others will Troop to a Punk,
Where Money they wistfully spend ;
Which they have reason so to prize,
Because it is hard to obtain,
Boys let us be merry and wise,
And never be Drunk again!"

He urges Joshua to act likewise, so as to appear to all the world as just another troop of drunken louts on their way home from the bar.

ooc: I'll take that Aid Another, Digger!  Bluff +7


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Jun 2, 2009)

While Blay began his drunken act, Kraegyn tried to remember the directions he had heard but moments ago- and tried to match them to the streets that he saw around him...  Unfortunately, that was not such an easy task for his very linear mind, and as they reached the first intersection, the big dragonborn stopped right in the middle of the street for a moment, deciding on which way to go next.

OOC: Perception 1d20+3= 10 (fail); roll Roll Lookup


----------



## nerdytenor (Jun 2, 2009)

*Everyone is up*

Joshua and Blay engage in a rather convincing display of drunkenness, no doubt greatly enhanced by their life experiences. (OOC: Bluff with aid another = 20 - success). 

Kraegyn has more difficulty finding a house than he does battling a hostile fighting force - he looks the part of a tourist, despite his efforts (OOC: fail)

OOC: Everyone's turn is up.

Karis and Rellek: 2 successes/0 failures
Rest of Party: 1 success/1 failure


----------



## Arbanax (Jun 2, 2009)

Taking to the shadowns with Karis, Rellek felt more comfortable in the shadows away from the glare of town life.  To him, being in a city was akin to an Orc at a ball, he felt happiest where his awkwardness would not be noticed.  But though he felt more comfortable in the deepening shadows, it wasn't the time for slouching.  Their enemies had already been able to locate them, this was disturbing.  Rellek didn't like to think of the enemy being able to pluck at them with such immunity.  

As they moved stealthily past blithly unaware townsfolk going about their evening activities, Rellek's piercing eyes sought to unearth every clue available to him, every snatch of conversation or sign that might tell them more or offer some clues to what might be going on.  

Ok here is my role for Perception 23...

Ab


----------



## The Digger (Jun 3, 2009)

Keeping up the pretence Joshua joins in with Blay's song.

[sblock=OOC] Aid another again 19: Roll Lookup 
Why can't I get these rolls when I'm fighting??[/sblock]


----------



## covaithe (Jun 3, 2009)

Still clinging to the shadows, Karis watches carefully for anyone who seems out of the ordinary.  Unfortunately, her eyes keep straying to Kraegyn, whose rubbernecking is hard to ignore.  _Come on, elf.  Concentrate,_ she reprimands herself.  

ooc:  perception 12.


----------



## nerdytenor (Jun 4, 2009)

*Blay and Kraegyn are next*

While Karis has a little trouble focusing (OOC: fail), Rellek's eyes and mind are both wide open as he scans the streets. (OOC: success). He carefully guides Karis through the darkness, keeping them hidden as he searches the immediate vicinity for danger. No threats manifest themselves.

OOC: Blay and Kraegyn are next, then everyone

Karis and Rellek: 3 successes/1 failures
Rest of Party: 1 success/1 failure, Joshua aid successful


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Jun 7, 2009)

Kraegyn realized how much of a spectacle he presented, but this sort of activity was not his strong point- he usually preferred to be obvious and straightforward.  But in this case another approach was called for...

He tried to mime a stumble- perhaps his behavior could be mistaken for a simple alcohol-fueled meandering.  Hopefully one of the others could keep track of the route to the 'lodgings'.  Unfortunately his 'drunken' stumble proved ill-timed and he actually lost his footing, landing with a clatter of armor which drew even more attention.

OOC: Try Bluff, I guess; 1d20+3 untrained= 5 (fail); roll Roll Lookup


----------



## nerdytenor (Jun 8, 2009)

Kraegyn's tough dragonborn frame proves no match for the powerful, vindictive ground on which he walks. He tumbles to the ground, chastened.

OOC: Blay is up, Karis and Rellek may proceed as well. Work has been, well, work. Trying to get things going again...

Karis and Rellek: 3 successes/1 failures
Rest of Party: 1 success/2 failures


----------



## Arbanax (Jun 9, 2009)

Rellek continued to move silently all the while seeking not to miss any important clues that might be gleaned from the streets, houses and present occupants around him.  Since the party were doing a good impression of being drunk, or clumsey, Rellek couldn't be sure. He slowed his pace using the delay to take his time as he looked around as the evening drew on.

NT I am taking a moment to use the slower pace of the party to take my time if time allows it.  My perception allows for +8 but if opportunity allows me to gain any bonsus from going significantly slower owing to the the parties stumbles then I am using that not to move and instead take a good look around.  

As it stands I rolled 15 for perception  -so that makes that a fail, unless my slowing down forgoing movement and taking a longer look affords me any bonuses?

Ab


----------



## covaithe (Jun 9, 2009)

Karis pauses, struck by the thought that if she were trailing the main group of the party, she would try to do so unnoticed.  She resumes her examination of the area, concentrating on places where an observer could remain hidden from the party.

ooc:  I'm shooting for some kind of synergy between stealth and perception here; not sure how you want to play it, so I'll just note that Karis has +8 perception and +10 stealth, and post the raw d20 roll:  2.  Argh!


----------



## Arbanax (Jun 9, 2009)

covaithe said:


> ooc:  I'm shooting for some kind of synergy between stealth and perception here; not sure how you want to play it, so I'll just note that Karis has +8 perception and +10 stealth, and post the raw d20 roll:  2.  Argh!





OOC = Ouch!!  Just not been your night for the dice!


----------



## nerdytenor (Jun 9, 2009)

*Blay is up*

Rellek continues to concentrate, focusing on everything that passes by in the street. He sees nothing of interest, but he just manages to pull Karis out of the way as a belligerent-looking man passes by.

As the streets begin to clear out and night settles in further, it becomes more difficult for the party to blend in.

OOC: I am granting a +1 slow-DM bonus, so Rellek's perception succeeds. I'll roll for Blay if I don't hear back today.

Karis and Rellek: Skill challenge succeeded. 
Rest of Party: 1 success/2 failures


----------



## Bramble (Jun 10, 2009)

Still maintaining his drunken facade, Blay tugs on the sleeve on a passerby and slurs a query regarding the name of the street they are on, to make sure they are on the right track still.

OOC:  So sorry for the delay guys, sorry if i held you up.  Using a Streetwise check +11


----------



## nerdytenor (Jun 10, 2009)

*everyone is up*

Blay guides the bulk of the party towards a small crowd of late-night revellers, secure in the knowledge that their drunken antics will keep attention away from the travelers.  (OOC: Streetwise 18 = success)

Karis and Rellek: passed
Rest of Party: 2 successes/2 failures - goal is 6 successes before 4 failures

[sblock=Karis and Rellek]
The actions of the rest of the party are clumsy and conspicuous compared to your own, but so far you noticed nothing to cause concern in the darkness.

OOC: Let me know if there's anything you want to do in particular since you have passed your challenge already
[/sblock]


----------



## Arbanax (Jun 11, 2009)

Rellek was thankful that he'd found favour and despite the recent battle, his mind was clear enough for him not to have given their presence away as had the rest of the party. 

Knowing that their presence had been noted, Rellek was particularly keen to see if their recent battle and the results would also be similarly noted.  He kept weary eyes out for hidden watchers or anyone shadowing the parties trail.  

OK Rellek will continue to keep an eye out for any one including the group Karis spoke with or any other overelly interested party along the way.  I'm also wanting to spot potential hazards and choke points where the party might be set upon as we continue to follow them.  

Ab


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Jun 14, 2009)

Kraegyn stumbled along behind Blay, still trying to look inconspicuous.  As they reached the intersection, though, he seemed almost shocked to realize that he recognized one of the shop's from the barkeep's list of directions.  "Turn right, down the next street," he hissed, guiding the others in what he hoped was the right direction.

OOC: Finally a success; Perception 1d20+3= 22; roll Roll Lookup


----------



## The Digger (Jun 14, 2009)

"Very well" mumbled Jpshua, not at all happy with this childish make-believe.  He tirned right and tried to mimic a drunken stagger

[sblock=OOC]IC seems to be down at the moment - can you roll for Joshua.  Unfortunately his relevany skills are all +0!  Bluff/streetwise etc[/sblock]


----------



## nerdytenor (Jun 16, 2009)

*Blay, then everyone is up*

Kraegyn finally manages to properly engage some of his brain-matter, and gets the party on the right path (OOC: success). Joshua tries to bluff along with Blay, but he doesn't manage do anything more than draw a few quizzical glances from passers by (OOC: rolled a 3 - fail).

Guided by Kraegyn, the party turns the corner and sees the house matching the bartender's description at the end of the street. There are a surprising number of people milling about here, including a small clutch of hooded figures seated two houses down.


Karis and Rellek: passed
Rest of Party: 3 successes/3 failures - goal is 6 successes before 4 failures


----------



## nerdytenor (Jun 20, 2009)

*Everyone is up*

OOC: Trying to get things moving again here, so I'm going to act for Blay.

Blay can tell from experience that the hooded figures are signaling to each other on the street, all the while attempting to appear inconspicuous. They are clearly on the lookout for something. Blay motions for the party to disperse briefly to avoid being noticed (OOC: Streetwise 30 = success). A few moments later, the hooded figures start moving away as the party slowly approaches the house.

The smell of alchohol disappears completely for a moment as the party finds itself alone on the street, only to return when an inebriated couple passes, giggling and grabbing at each other. The house is but a few steps away now.


Karis and Rellek: passed
Rest of Party: 4 successes/3 failures - goal is 6 successes before 4 failures


----------



## The Digger (Jun 22, 2009)

Joshua stumbles along beside the others, nudging them as the 'drunken' couple approach and turning his eyes in that direction

[sblock=OOC] I've rolled a perception of 11 (4+7), intending it to Aid Another (coz my skills at this stuff are crap!).  But is it D10 I roll or D20?[/sblock]


----------



## Arbanax (Jun 23, 2009)

OK I am going to reply to keep things moving...(where is everyone these last couple of weeks anyway?)

Rellek saw the suspicious shadows and slowly took his time with withdraw his bow and ready an arrow.  He whispered toward Karis, his words barely above a breath, Friend Karis, our approach is anticipated.

Ab


----------



## nerdytenor (Jun 23, 2009)

*Kraegyn and Blay - all depends on you*

[sblock=Rellek]
As the rest of the party continues to inch towards the entrance, waiting for an opportune time to enter, you notice something very peculiar. A group of three of the hooded figures nearby instantly freezes, each of their backs perfectly straight and their hands flat at their sides. It looks like someone pulled on them with a string from above! Their rigid pose lasts for no more than two seconds, and then they all relax again. They seem completely unperturbed by this event.
[/sblock]



The Digger said:


> [sblock=OOC] I've rolled a perception of 11 (4+7), intending it to Aid Another (coz my skills at this stuff are crap!).  But is it D10 I roll or D20?[/sblock]




OOC: You do roll a D20 for aid another, and need a 10 to 'pass'.  Looks like you passed either way.

Karis and Rellek: passed
Rest of Party: 4 successes/3 failures - goal is 6 successes before 4 failures - Joshua providing Aid Another bonus on next Perception check

Sorry our adventure has slowed as much as it has - don't give up! Don't give in to outside temptations! There's nothing to see outside! It's too hot to go out and play! Sports are overrated!


----------



## covaithe (Jun 23, 2009)

"I'm shocked.  Absolutely shocked, that this has turned into an ambush," Karis murmurs to Rellek.  "Let's get behind those ambushers.  I don't mean to let them have the first strike.  Bah!  Towns.  I told you we should all sleep in the woods, but no, you guys wanted a bed."


----------



## Arbanax (Jun 23, 2009)

covaithe said:


> "I'm shocked.  Absolutely shocked, that this has turned into an ambush," Karis murmurs to Rellek.  "Let's get behind those ambushers.  I don't mean to let them have the first strike.  Bah!  Towns.  I told you we should all sleep in the woods, but no, you guys wanted a bed."




Rellek simply shrugged, having nodded his agreement to Karis, after all who understood human's let alone elves!

OOC I'm not going anywhere mate - I'm still enjoying things...
Ab


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Jun 24, 2009)

OOC: I'm going to offer up two possible actions for Kraegyn's turn.  The first is an attempt to work in a check against Athletics- up to the DM as to whether that is an acceptable 'alternate' skill.  If not, I'll try another untrained Perception roll.

IC: (Option 1) Kraegyn gave a soft hissing snort- they were practically there.  He looked up and down the street, gauging the possibility of ambush.  For the moment things looked clear, so he threw himself forward, racing across the remaining distance- despite his bulk and the weight of his armor, his superb conditioning made him much faster than one might expect.  Unfortunately, while his speed was impressive, he had timed his move badly.

OR

Kraegyn gave a soft hissing snort- they were practically there.  He looked carefully up and down the street, trying to time his next move for when the coast was clear.  Unfortunately he focused his attention on some innocent passersby, and missed the real threat.

OOC: Doesn't really matter- I actually missed both rolls.  Athletics +8= 15, Perception +3= 4 (rolled a 1); rolls Roll Lookup ; time to bring on the bad guys, I guess.


----------



## Arbanax (Jun 24, 2009)

Oh man that must have been painful...for what its worth, I loved what you've been doing with Kraegyn...but at least giving the bad guys a pounding is what we're good at (but I shouldn't get cocky). 

Ab


----------



## nerdytenor (Jun 24, 2009)

With the 'safe' house tantalizingly close, a group of hooded figures moves to surround Blay, Kraegyn, and Joshua. 

"You three, stop!" says one of the figures. He lowers his hood, and you see a fresh-faced looking human looking out at you. He can't be much more than twenty years old. "We have orders to bring you in for questioning. We have reason to believe you ordered an attack on the inn this evening. Please, come with us." He tentatively places a hand on the imposing shoulder of Kraegyn.

Karis and Rellek lie in shadow, waiting.

OOC: Talk? Fight? Run?

I am going on a short trip - not sure what my access will be like. Sorry about that. I _should_ have access...


----------



## The Digger (Jun 25, 2009)

'_*&^&**&$_' thought Joshua _'This is just too much!_'

The wizard had had enough. Bad enough he had to pretend to be drunk, to have to 'take great care' when just going for a rest. And now this...puppy DARED to interfere.

Joshua was tempted to just blow him into smithereens but, with a supreme test of will, he decided to moderate his actions. Swiftly he drew a dagger and conjured a mystical hand in mid air to hold it then moved the hand so that the dagger hovered next to the young man's throat.

"Son" said Joshua portentiously, especially since he may even have been younger than the hooded man, "if you value your life, remove your hand from my friend and tell us why to feel you have the right to stop us in the street." 

[sblock=OOC]Minor draw dagger, Minor cast Mage Hand, Move; move hand[/sblock]


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Jun 26, 2009)

Kraegyn had been expecting Blay's cultured voice to open the discussion, but Joshua's choice was far more in line with the dragonborn's own thoughts.  He turned his head towards his 'captor' and hissed softly, then straightened up to his full height.  "Like the man ssayss, give uss a reasson more compelling than your orderss, or get losst.  We've had our fill of being attacked in thiss town."  Then he looked, rather pointedly, at the hand resting on his shoulder- reaching out, he plucked it away, not gently.  "And don't, as you value your life, touch the sscaless..."


----------



## nerdytenor (Jun 26, 2009)

The young man whips his hand back to his side, chastened.

"Forgive me, sirs," he says, apparently genuinely apologetic. "We have been tasked with taking anyone suspicious, er, anyone we don't recognize in for questioning. I'm sure if you've done nothing wrong, you've got nothing to worry about," he says by way of apology.

"Please, come quickly so we can get this over with and you can be on your way."


----------



## covaithe (Jun 26, 2009)

Karis smirks and whispers to Rellek, "Well, at least this way we won't have to comb the wilderness blindly for this lair.  I wonder if Baradur himself will do the questioning?"


----------



## The Digger (Jun 27, 2009)

Puzzled both by the situation, and by the young man's reaction, Joshua glanced at the others with a questioning look.

"Perhaps we should go and settle this.  What do you say friends?"

His voice was louder than usual, hoping the stealthy ones would catch on.  He had no doubt at all that they were nearby.


----------



## nerdytenor (Jun 28, 2009)

Joshua said:
			
		

> "Perhaps we should go and settle this. What do you say friends?"




The young man whom you take for the leader doesn't wait for the rest of you to agree. "Good good, let's go. Our camp is just this way." He motions to his associates and they start heading towards the edge of town. 

The young man holds back with three others, waiting for the party to follow.

OOC: I'm assuming you are following them unless I hear an objection.


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Jun 28, 2009)

Kraegyn took a few steps in the indicated direction- and then he simply stopped, right in the middle of the street.  Without any warning or explanation, he reached back and unsheathed his massive sword.  He eyed the 'leader' of the opposing group through narrowed eyes.  "Who iss it, exactly, that you work for again?  I don't think we need to leave, if you work for this town, or ssomeone in it, and if you don't, then I don't think we want to just blindly follow you..."


----------



## The Digger (Jun 30, 2009)

Taking his lead from Kraegyn, Joshua moved on a little and then stepped to one side.  He watched the young man and his friends carefully, alert for any aggressive movement.


----------



## nerdytenor (Jul 1, 2009)

Kraegyn said:
			
		

> "Who iss it, exactly, that you work for again?  I don't think we need to leave, if you work for this town, or ssomeone in it, and if you don't, then I don't think we want to just blindly follow you..."




The young man nods as if expecting the question. "I was born in this town, and have been through much in my twenty-plus years here. Recently, our town formed an alliance with... well, I can't speak too much of it." He spreads his hand in a sort of half apology. "But Andusk has found itself a protector, and I decided to join up with the protectors. We have been kept safe for near on two years, except for the attack on the inn just today. That is all that you need to know for now."


----------



## Arbanax (Jul 1, 2009)

Intrigued by the tale these the men tell and by the new turn of events, Rellek continued to move carefully.  Either their presence hadn't been noticed or wasn't so important as to warrant waiting.  Which suited Rellek well, with his weapon still at the ready Rellek continued to take stringent precautions as he sought to remain in cover and use the ever growing shadows to disguise their surveillance.  

Ab


----------



## nerdytenor (Jul 3, 2009)

You follow the young man and his hooded companions about a quarter of a mile outside of town, and come upon a series of small wooden buildings - from the looks of it, temporary structures quickly constructed not long ago.

[sblock=Karis and Rellek]
You don't have much trouble following the rest of the party and their 'escort' outside of town, but you are farther away from your companions than you would like. The nearest tree with cover good enough to remain hidden is about fifty feet away from the party.
[/sblock]

"Welcome to our barracks," the young man says as you approach the entrance to the largest of the structures. It is guarded by two hooded figures, although these two, unlike the others travelling with you, carry large two handed swords.

The door to the structure swings open, and a tall, hooded figure
emerges with what you take to be another civilian. "Sorry for the inconvenience, sir" the tall man says. "You may be on your way." The civilian takes a quick look around and heads in the opposite direction, eyeing the party as he passes you. The tall man reenters the building.

A moment later, another hooded fellow comes out. He has an unusually high-pitched voice. "We're ready for the next..." He pauses mid sentence as he approaches the party, gives it a quick once over, and chuckles. "Reginald, these three were.."

"No names!" says Reginald. "How many times do I have to          remind you?!?"

"Sorry sir," the high-pitched man says. "But these three were among those               attacked in the bar! I saw it myself when I first left the scene to report the attack.             I can't imagine they would have ordered an attack on themselves..."

Reginald sighs, clearly disappointed. "Nevertheless, we have orders to take them in. Shouldn't take long to process them, given what you've said."

"Right then, let's get this over with." He motions to the guards, who step aside, and motions for you to enter.

OOC: Assuming the party goes inside? Karis and Rellek, what do you do?


----------



## covaithe (Jul 3, 2009)

ooc:  Uh oh.    Hmm...  are there any more hooded figures about?  How distinctive are the hoods?  I'm thinking of "acquiring" some disguises and trying to bluff our way in.  I assume it would be hard to sneak into the buildings?  What time of day is it; i.e. what are the lighting conditions, and are there shadows?


----------



## nerdytenor (Jul 3, 2009)

OOC: It is getting quite dark, although the area near the entrance to the building is moderately well lit. I will put together a map sometime this weekend.


----------



## Arbanax (Jul 4, 2009)

I up with Karis on the acquiring a disguise and seeing if we can get closer if not in the building.  

Ab


----------



## nerdytenor (Jul 5, 2009)

*Map of immiedaite area*

OOC: Green blobs are trees. Karis and Rellek, you are undetected at the moment.  It's getting dark - there are no torches outside, and anything more than 5 squares from anything else gains concealment.


R = Reginald
h1-h6 = misc hooded figures
G = guards
P = patrols, also hooded

Main party and stealth party, let me know what you want to do. Main party has not yet entered the building, but your escort is waiting for you to enter.


----------



## covaithe (Jul 6, 2009)

ooc:  Basic outline of a plan:  Circle around to the south and sneak up on the patrol there.  Subdue them with nonlethal damage -- hopefully they'll be minions and fall down easily -- and take their cloaks.  Then approach the building where our group is and try to bluff our way inside.  Still thinking about bluffing strategies -- depends on what happens in the meantime.   Of course, with my luck recently I'll roll a bunch of 1s and it won't matter.


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Jul 7, 2009)

Once Kraegyn had drawn his sword, he never actually bothered to resheath it- he made the journey with the hilt grasped in one hand, and the flat of the blade propped on his shoulder.  Once they arrived in the encampment, he took a single careful look around, attempting to get some sense of how active and how populated the area was.

Then he stepped forward, towards the cabin door.  He motioned for Joshua and Blay to stay back.  "Wait a moment.  I'll go in first, see how things look.  I'll be right back."  And with that, he headed in through the doorway...

OOC: Going in first.  If things seem safe, poke back out long enough to say so.  If it is a trap, well, that is what meat shields are for.  Plus anything that delays matters gives Rellek and Karis more scouting time- Kraegyn assumes they are following along, but has no idea how closely.


----------



## nerdytenor (Jul 7, 2009)

Reginald appears mildly irritated that Kraegyn is calling the shots, but he shrugs his shoulders, unable to come up with a reason why the party can't do this one at a time.

"Very well, you may come first," he says. Reginald walks to the entrance of the building, opens the door, and motions Kraegyn inside.

[sblock=Kraegyn]

You enter the building, and see a long desk on the inside. Seated behind the desk is a rather thin, tall, older fellow with a pale beard, along with the high-pitched man who recognized you from the fight in the bar. On the desk are a few stacks of parchment, a quill with a bottle of ink, several small stones, and other miscellany. On either side of the desk are two more guards, outfitted similarly to those outside.

The high pitched man bends over to whisper to the bearded man whom you take to be some kind of bureaucrat.  He nods in response, and turns to you.

"Well, this shouldn't take long. If you'll just place your hand on the desk for a moment, I can verify that you are free of any magical taint and you will be on your way." The bureaucrat grabs one of the small, unremarkable stones from the desk and motions you over. "Have no fear, it is entirely painless and routine."

[/sblock]

[sblock=Joshua and Blay]
The hooded figures around you fidget uncomforatbly, waiting for their next order.

"Waste of time, this is," manages one of them under his breath. 
[/sblock]

[sblock=Karis and Rellek]
OOC: If you would like to try and take out one of the patrols, both of you make an attack roll - if both hit, you can take them both out with nonlethal force. I will allow an additional stealth check DC 16 for K+R to have the takeout be totally silent.
[/sblock]


----------



## Arbanax (Jul 8, 2009)

Rellek moved with Karis allowing his friend to take the lead...having carefully put away his weapons he sought to try and get to one of the guards...

But whilst busying himself with his weapons he inadvertently stepped on a dry twig.  Holding position he had to wonder if he'd given the game away.  

Stealth roll v DC16 got 11

assuming I still need an attack roll it was  15

If Dragonborn scales could blush, Rellek's would have lit up the dim night.


----------



## covaithe (Jul 8, 2009)

Karis, usually silent and deadly in the forest, is distracted at Rellek's noisy tread.  She stumbles herself, and her blow is not quite on target.  

ooc:  stealth 14, attack 15.  Ugh!  Looking at IC, my last 9 d20 rolls made for PCs have been 3, 15, 9, 2, 4, 1, 2, 4, 3.  The 9 was on the 9th of June.  Which means that, unless something changes before tomorrow, I will have gone a month without rolling higher than 4 on a d20.

edit:  the attack roll included CA as well, not that it helped.


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Jul 9, 2009)

GM: [sblock] Kraegyn took a quick look around the room.  It didn't seem like a trap, at least not an obvious one.  He raised one massive black-scaled hand (the one not holding the sword) in a 'wait' gesture, then poked his head back out the door.  "Not a trap," he rumbled to Blay and Joshua.  "You can come in now."  Then he leaned back into the room and stepped over to the desk- with a big toothy smile, he put his empty hand down where the man had indicated... [/sblock]


----------



## nerdytenor (Jul 9, 2009)

[sblock=Kraegyn]
The guards and two others with you inside the barracks are clearly surprised and slightly irritated with you - it seems they are used to a bit more deference in their dealings with the townspeople. After you shout out to your colleagues outside and place your hand on the table, the bureaucrat relaxes a bit.

Grasping one of the stones on the table in his right hand, he waves it in a circle three times over yours. Nothing happens. The bureaucrat doesn't seem surprised.

Leaning over again, the high pitched man whispers in the bureaucrat's ear.

"Yes yes, I know," the bureaucrat answers. "But this is the procedure we have to follow." 

Turning to you, he says "You are free to go."

[/sblock]

[sblock=Joshua and Blay]

Kraegyn pokes his head out the door.

"Not a trap," he rumbles.  "You can come in now." And he re-enters the barracks

OOC: Assuming you are going inside now, yes?
[/sblock]

[sblock=Karis and Rellek]

OOC: Slight time distortion - waiting for Joshua and Blay before resolving your actions.

[/sblock]


----------



## The Digger (Jul 9, 2009)

Reassured by Kraegyn's call Joshua steps lightly inside just as the Dragonborn is tested by the man inside. However, he is not so happy with what he sees.

"Before I submit to this ignominious treatment may I be allowed to know the reason for it," he asked, with the tone of a condemned man asking for a decent meal before the hanging.



[sblock=OOC] Sorry for delay. Very sick mother who seems, hopefully, to be coming out of things. However no sooner do I get home than I discover a close friend, great role-player and fantastic figure painter has suddenly died at abouyt 41 years old![/sblock]


----------



## Arbanax (Jul 10, 2009)

The Digger said:


> [sblock=OOC] Sorry for delay. Very sick mother who seems, hopefully, to be coming out of things. However no sooner do I get home than I discover a close friend, great role-player and fantastic figure painter has suddenly died at abouyt 41 years old![/sblock]





[sblock=OOC] Man so sorry to hear that piece of news I'm 42 so when I hear stuff like this its always such a shock.  Although its heartening to hear your mums doing better (been there with my dad surviving cancer twice) I'm really sorry to hear about your friend.  Ab [/sblock]


----------



## nerdytenor (Jul 13, 2009)

[sblock=Digger]
Sorry to hear that, Digger. 
[/sblock]


----------



## nerdytenor (Jul 13, 2009)

> "Before I submit to this ignominious treatment may I be allowed to know the reason for it"



The already sour face of the bureaucrat behind the desk sours further at your question. "We have been on the lookout for a dark force infiltrating our town. You need not concern yourself with it - we have the matter well in hand. We have reason to believe the attacks of this evening are connected somehow."

"Now let's get this over with he says..."

[sblock=Karis and Rellek]
Despite the cover of darkness, neither of you manage to subdue the patrol unawares (OOC: your attacks both miss). "Morago! Arthur! We're under attack!" The two guards draw their shortswords, one swining at each of you, but they are too rattled to come close to hitting you (OOC: nat 3 and 2 both miss)
[/sblock]

A shout is heard outside, and the clash of steel on steel is just barely audible.

"What..." The bureaucrat's face shows a bit of panic, and the two guards reach for their weapons. 

"You three," one of the guards says, indicating Joshua, Blay, and Kraegyn, "stay here." He eyes you up and down. "Good, you have weapons. Pray you do not need them." The guards rush out, shouting. The high pitched man and the bureaucrat remain with you, looking more and more panicked.


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Jul 14, 2009)

"Yeah, because I'm just going to stand around and miss a fight," Kraegyn sneered.  "You guys can mind the noncombatants, if you want," he hissed to Joshua and Blay.  "I'm going out to play."  And with that, he made for the door, already unlimbering his trusty falchion...

OOC: Unless actually physically stopped (not just blocked- he is willing to push past people), Kraegyn heads out the door and towards the sounds of combat.


----------



## Arbanax (Jul 14, 2009)

Rellek turned to Karis as they both succeed in failing spectacularly...Friend Karis, perhaps a change in plan is called for!  I do not detect in these people hostility or malice - and our companions appear safe...at least for now.  

Rellek stood back his hands outstretched his axes to hand but unsure, as there seemed to be a bit of confusion as he eyed up the guards.  

Ab


----------



## covaithe (Jul 15, 2009)

Karis addresses the frightened patrollers with icy venom.  "If you've no intent to harm our friends, drop your weapons and we'll let you live.  Nobody messes with my friends."

ooc:  hmm, when your back's to the wall, whip out the ol' intimidate check:  22


----------



## nerdytenor (Jul 15, 2009)

[sblock=Karis and Rellek]



			
				Rellek said:
			
		

> Friend Karis, perhaps a change in plan is called for! I do not detect in these people hostility or malice - and our companions appear safe...at least for now.






The two men look at both of you, clearly confused and unsure of what to do next.



			
				Karis said:
			
		

> "If you've no intent to harm our friends, drop your weapons and we'll let you live.  Nobody messes with my friends."





"OK now, let's take it easy," says one of the two, holding up one hand. "Let's just wait until my superiors get here and we'll sort this all out.

[/sblock]

(OOC: I'm going to assume Joshua and Blay accompany Kraegyn outside unless I hear otherwise)

Kraegyn, Joshua and Blay run outside, following the two guards despite their orders to stay. They are joined with the other two guards immediately outside who give a puzzled look before quickly following the other two into the forest.

As you turn the corner of the northernmost wall, you see Karis and Rellek in a standoff with two men, each holding swords. A few seconds later, two similarly armed men come running in from the south.

(OOC: Map update coming later, if needed)

One of the guards with you shouts out. "What is going on here? Report!"

One of the two men standing near Karis replies "We were on patrol when these two jumped us, sir!"

"Jumped you?"

"We were too quick for them, sir," replies the other with a bit of a self-congratulatory tone. 

"Think they were trying to knock us out, sir", adds the other. "They were using the flat of their blades."

"You two!" the guard shouts, indicating Karis and Rellek. "Inside. Now!"

[sblock=Insight DC 16]
As far as you can tell, no one has yet made a firm connection between Karis and Rellek and the rest of the party.
[/sblock]

Two of the large guards move to surround Karis and Rellek. The one who appears to be running the show turns to Kraegyn.

"Do you recognize these two?"


----------



## covaithe (Jul 15, 2009)

"Oh, no," Karis says.  "No, no, no.  I don't think so.  You misunderstand the situation _completely_, whoever you are.  You don't give _me_ orders, as if _you_ had the upper hand here.  You start talking, very quickly, and if you say _exactly_ the right things, you and your flunkies might survive this night in one piece." 

Karis starts rocking back and forth on the balls of her feet, poised for imminent violence and not terribly upset about the prospect.

ooc:  And I sincerely hope she's not writing checks she can't cash.


----------



## The Digger (Jul 15, 2009)

Sizing up the situation in an instant Joshua whipped around to face the bureaucrat.

"So" he hissed, striking up an purposeful pose, head held high, hands on hips.  "For all your talk of defending  against unknown infiltrators you are merely thugs and brigands, assaulting innocent folk taking their evening constitutional in the woods."

He threw out an arm to indicate Karis and Rellek "These good folk, like ourselves, have already been the subject of a foul attack in your good town..."  The words 'good town' were spoken with dripping sarcasm and with the utmost irony.  "...an attack that we were forced to see off ourselves with no help from your so-called protectors."

The wizard settled into his speech with relish.

"I suggest you drop your foolish attempts at vigilanteism.  Your so-called troops are inept and your actions foolhardy at best and dangerous at worst.  If you insist upon trying to ferret out the evil that you say is plaguing you then perhaps you should consider going back to your day jobs and hiring professionals to do the work for you.  I might even manage to persuade my companions to take up arms in your service; if the remuneration was sufficient for heros of our stature."

Joshua stared straight into the face of the leader, a mercenary glint in his eye and a half smile upon his lips.


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Jul 16, 2009)

Kraegyn tried to hide a smile- it looked as if his compatriots were going to spark a fight with the whole encampment.  He moved to stand behind Joshua, lending the massive weight of his presence to the wizard's speech.


----------



## nerdytenor (Jul 20, 2009)

The leader sizes up the situation, clearly surprised at this latest turn of events. He whips around to face Joshua, his face red with anger, and then reaches for his weapon.

"Insolence! You haven't the foggiest notion of who we are or what we do. But that is none of your concern. Your only concern is this - in what manner will you come with us - conscious, or unconsious?"

He snarls, his men drawing their weapons threateningly.

"This is your last chance."

OOC:What are we doing folks? It's up to you - fight or ...? If fighting, feel free to roll initiative (or I can roll it for you). The band of robed figures that escorted you here are nowhere to be seen. Oh, and I forgot to mark the 'leader' - he is the guard ('G1') closest to Kraegyn. P1-P4 are the patrols Karis and Rellek tried to take out.


----------



## Arbanax (Jul 21, 2009)

What has been going on with this site - its been down for days????

Rellek inwardly sighed...despite the nature of these men, he really did start to doubt whether they were in with the enemies they'd been chasing.  Another fight right now was not going to win them friends nor help their mission.  But what to do...he looked at Karis, trying to convey his deep concern.  

Friend Karis I don't like this at all, these men may be a threat, but I do not think they are in league with those who we seek.  

Ab


----------



## nerdytenor (Jul 25, 2009)

OOC: Your DM is getting impatient - if I hear nothing by Monday, there's gonna be a battle.


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Jul 26, 2009)

Kraegyn gave a deep, hissing growl and almost reflexively spun his massive sword in a tight circle, limbering up for a fight.  He glanced at his companions expectantly, wondering if one of the more eloquent types would make a last attempt to defuse the situation- his devotion to the god of strength and battle made it certain that he would show no such weakness, but he was willing to follow the lead of his friends to avoid a meaningless fight...

OOC: Initiative 1d20+1= 21 (what a waste of a natural 20!); If he (or anyone else in the group) is attacked before his turn, he will shift (or move, as needed) and attack the nearest opponent with Valiant Strike.  If combat has not begun, he will delay until the first blow is struck, then act as above.  He will not attack first, but will not back down or attempt to defuse the situation himself.


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Jul 26, 2009)

Kraegyn gave a deep, hissing growl and almost reflexively spun his massive sword in a tight circle, limbering up for a fight.  He glanced at his companions expectantly, wondering if one of the more eloquent types would make a last attempt to defuse the situation- his devotion to the god of strength and battle made it certain that he would show no such weakness, but he was willing to follow the lead of his friends to avoid a meaningless fight...

OOC: Initiative 1d20+1= 21 (what a waste of a natural 20!) Roll Lookup ; If he (or anyone else in the group) is attacked before his turn, he will shift (or move, as needed) and attack the nearest opponent with Valiant Strike.  If combat has not begun, he will delay until the first blow is struck, then act as above.  He will not attack first, but will not back down or attempt to defuse the situation himself.


----------



## covaithe (Jul 28, 2009)

nerdytenor said:


> He snarls, his men drawing their weapons threateningly.
> 
> "This is your last chance."




"Fool," Karis spits.  And she charges with blinding speed, dagger sinking deep into the unprepared guard's chest.

[sblock=actions]If you'll allow a surprise round for initiating hostilities, Karis will charge G1.  If no surprise round, then Karis will just do this on her turn, after shifting away from the patrollers to avoid an OA.  

charge attack:  CRIT (oh hell yes) for 24 damage and 1 extra from magic weapon.

initiative: 14
[/sblock]


----------



## nerdytenor (Jul 28, 2009)

*We're back in action! Joshua is next*

OOC - no surprise round, but I will let Karis go first.

Karis, tired of talking, charges the nearest guard, savaging him with her dagger (OOC - Karis ends in square SE of G1, crits for 25 damage). The guard howls in protest at the onslaught. "To arms, men! TO ARMS!"

Before the enemies can respond, Kraegyn happily joins the fray, seeking to heap more punishment on Karis's target, and his falchion strikes true (OOC - Kraegyn ends in square NW of G1, Valiant strike with flanking = +12 VS AC = 30, HIT, 2d4+5 = 11 damage. Does Kraegyn wish to divine challenge anyone?).

OOC: (Joshua init 18, Rellek 8, Blay 7, guards 14, patrol 13.)

*Status*
Karis (one square SE of G1)
Kraegyn (one square NW of G1)
Joshua <-- Your turn
G1 (36 damage)
G2
G3
G4
P1
P2
P3
P4
Rellek
Blay


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Jul 29, 2009)

OOC: Kraegyn will use Divine Challenge on G1 (the leader) this round.  At the rate ENWorld is running, we ought to finish the fight by New Years- this is the first time I've had any access since Saturday...


----------



## nerdytenor (Jul 29, 2009)

OOC: Yeah, New Years 2184, maybe...


----------



## Arbanax (Jul 29, 2009)

I can't believe how slow this has been...you'd think for a site this big...anyway got back on for the first time today.  

Rellek couldn't help feeling that this might turn out to be one horrible mistake.  But neither could be sure of all the players in what had been going on.  

He reluctantly fell in with the others, but his aim was to subdue rather than kill if he could.  

Ok going for p2 Since I had my axes out already he used the flat of them to try and knock the guard to the ground.  Twin strike, but I am NOT using hunters quarry. 

I rolled a 18 and 26  damage would be...8, 8 ouch...

Ab


----------



## nerdytenor (Aug 3, 2009)

*Joshua's turn*

OOC: Going to wait one more day for The Digger since ENWorld has been less than cooperative of late


----------



## covaithe (Aug 4, 2009)

ooc:  Digger mentioned elsewhere that he'd be away for 10 days from the 29th with little access.


----------



## Arbanax (Aug 5, 2009)

Dreaded holiday season its not that long before i'm away myself but a few weeks yet.  

Ab


----------



## nerdytenor (Aug 6, 2009)

*Everyone except Rellek - your turn*

OOC - Was hoping to post earlier but came down with something nasty. Nice to see ENWorld nice and zippy now! Sorry I forgot about Digger's vacation - doh..

Joshua sends a blast of flame towards the two  guards not yet in battle, but both of them manage to duck and avoid the blast (OOC: Scorching Burst rolled 10, 11 vs reflex - both miss). Joshua wisely takes a step behind the cover of Kraegyn. (OOC Move north 2 squares)

"Take them alive!" the boss guard shouts. He takes up Kraegyn's challenge, sending him to the ground with a swift kick (OOC: minor encounter power -  Knockdown kick +9 vs fort = 24 - hit - Kraegyn is knocked prone) before landing a solid blow with his sword (OOC: +11 (+2 from CA) vs AC = 21 HIT, 1d10+4 = 11 damage) and moving to a more advantageous position (OOC: shift)

The boss's nearest ally squares off against Karis, punishing  (OOC: +9 vs ac = 20 - hit, 1d10+4 = 10 damage) her with his blade.

The two other guards attempt to move closer to their allies, but find Blay in the way and square off against him instead. The first sends him to the ground with a kick (OOC: +9 vs Fort = 19 - hit), and both of them then savage him with their blades (OOC +11 vs AC both - 21, 25 both hits 22 damage total - Blay is bloodied  )

The two men near Rellek swing their blades as one, but their blades clash together in a farcical display of poor timing (OOC - both rolled natural 2). The other patrol Rellek and Karis spotted move into position, one of the men moving carefully to surround the dragonborn (OOC double move) while the other charges him, scoring a modest hit (OOC + 6 vs AC = 18 - hit 5 damage)

Rellek's axe work makes a mockery of the first two men's pathetic attack - both of his axes strike true, sending both men to the ground, unconscious (OOC two hits)

*Enemy Defenses
*Guards - AC 16, Fo 16, Re 15, Wi 15
Patrol(minions)-  AC 17, Fo 15, Re 13, Wi 12

*Status*
Karis (10 damage) <-- Your turn
Kraegyn (11 damage, prone) <-- Your turn
Joshua <-- Your turn
G1 (36 damage, divine challenged, kick used)
G2
G3 (kick used)
G4
P3
P4
Rellek (5 damage)
Blay     (22 damage, bloodied, prone) <-- Your turn


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Aug 7, 2009)

Kraegyn struggled to his feet and hissed loudly.  Setting his feet, he swung at the lead guard once more.  His blade missed badly- it was obvious the unexpected kick had disrupted his routine.

OOC: Move action to stand, minor to Divine Challenge G1 again.  Then Valiant Strike against G1; +10 vs. AC= 11 (natural 1), 2d4+5 damage; rolls Roll Lookup 

OOC 2: I will be away from Friday night (8/7) to Wednesday (8/12) or so, with little or no internet access.  Now that EN World is back up to speed that might matter.  If necessary, please NPC Kraegyn- he will not surrender in any case, and will try to focus his efforts on the lead guard or most obvious threat.


----------



## The Digger (Aug 12, 2009)

Joshua's temper exploded at last. He had taken on a chore to help the local villagers and he had been hit, shot at, spat at, attacked whilst having a quiet drink, dragged before a vigilante committee and now this! 

It was the last straw!" 

His hand shot out, tendrils of flame flickering around his fingertips and, in a deep sonorous tone, he called forth fire.

FUEGO INCENDIA"

A scorching ball of flame exploded just behind the nearest guard, engulfing him in flame. His companion somehow managed to avoid the flames and Joshua's face fell in disgust.

[sblock=OOC]Scorching Burst vs Ref 24 (G3) and 9 (G4): damage 6[/sblock]


----------



## nerdytenor (Aug 13, 2009)

*Karis and Blay are up*

Kreagyn is quick to return to his feet, and continues to challenge the leader, despite his momentary clumsiness.

Joshua's temper and magic both flare in concert as he manages to singe one of the two guards in a fiery blast.

OOC: If anyone wants to post a move for Blay, go ahead - haven't heard anything in a while.

OOC: Adjusted damage totals. Copied over hp and daily resources - hope I got things right. Also, looks like we forgot +2 damage for Kraegyn this encounter from Blay's power - that means Kraegyn bloodied him and got 2 tmp hp from Blay which were then expended. Phew.
*
Status*
Karis (24/34) <-- Your turn
Kraegyn (37/46, +2 damage all attacks) 
Joshua (34/34)
G1 (38 damage, bloodied, divine challenged, kick used)
G2
G3 (6 damage, kick used)
G4
P3
P4
Rellek (36/41)
Blay     (8/35, bloodied, prone) <-- Your turn

*Encounter Resources Used*
none

*Daily Resources Used
*Kraegyn - 6 surges, one action point, inspiring word     
Joshua -  2 surges, sleep
Blay - one action point
Karis - short sword power, one daily magic item power     
Rellek - 3 surges, one action point,


----------



## covaithe (Aug 13, 2009)

Blay stands and takes a deep breath to steady himself.  Then he sings a single, beautiful note that banishes many of his injuries.  

[sblock=actions]Move:  stand.  
Standard:  second wind, spend a surge and gain 8 HP and +2 defenses TSNT
Minor:  majestic word on himself, spend a surge and gain 11 HP.  
[/sblock]

Karis suddenly dives at the feet of the guard facing her, twisting and writhing until suddenly she springs to her feet, behind him!  He turns in confusion, just in time to feel her blade twisting between his legs.  He stumbles forward, and she slips behind him again.  The dagger in her other hand flickers, flying out again and again faster than the eye can follow.  All four guards feel its bite, and two of them feel blood run into their eyes, blinding them for a moment.  

[sblock=actions, aka how many powers can Karis use in one turn?]
Answer:  five!

Move:  tumble to the square between Blay and G2, i.e. 2 squares west.  
Minor:  duellist's weapon vs. G2, gain CA for the next attack against him on this turn with that weapon. 
Standard:  Bait and switch against G2 with the duellist's shortsword.  1d20+12=29 vs. will for 17 damage, assuming that's a hit he and Karis switch places.  
AP:  Blinding barrage with dagger.  Targets enemies in close blast 3.  Vs. AC against G1, G2, G3, G4:  12, 26, 15, 13.  Bah!  Probably only hits G2.  Elven Accuracy to reroll the attack on G4:  28.  That's better.  On a hit, 11 damage and blinded until the end of Karis' next turn.  On a miss, 5 damage and not blinded.  
[/sblock]


----------



## nerdytenor (Aug 13, 2009)

[sblock=Longest 'Day' Ever]
If I am not mistaken, Karis already used her short-sword power 'today' in the bar fight. Rest of the actions look fine - should I just subtract the extra damage, or would you like to retcon anything?
[/sblock]


----------



## covaithe (Aug 13, 2009)

[sblock=ooc]Dang, you're right.  I'd forgotten that.  Just subtract the damage, I guess; that means 10 damage instead of 17 on bait'n'switch.  Wait, hang on:  if Karis didn't use sneak attack with bait'n'switch, then she could have sneak attacked G2 with blinding barrage, since she was flanking with Blay at that point.  So we can just tack on that 7 damage there instead.  [/sblock]


----------



## nerdytenor (Aug 14, 2009)

*Everyone - your turn*

Blay stands and renews himself, the combined force of his magic and his resolve steadying him.

Karis tumbles and unleashes a dizzying display of knifework. When the dust settles, all of the guards are hurt, and two of them shriek as their eyes are temporarily covered in blood and gore. "Boss! I can't see!"

"I don't care!" the boss roars. "Get that blasted elf!" The now blinded guard kicks wildly in the direction of Karis, nearly tripping in the process (OOC G2 kick critical miss), but he manages to connect with his sword despite his blindness (OOC: +4 vs AC (-5 penalty blindness) hits AC 19 for 1d10+4 = 9 damage, Karis is bloodied)

The leader decides not to risk Kraegyn's divine wrath, and faces off against the dragonborn instead. The leader strikes true once again (OOC: G1 nat 19 1d10+4 = 12 damage), and is clearly frustrated to see the dragonborn still standing.

Another guard sees an opening. Positioning next to Joshua, he can't resist taking a swing at the more lightly armored enemy. His choice is rewarded as his swing savages the wizard (OOC: G3 Crit against Joshua- yikes - 14 damage)

The last of the guards, blind and disoriented, cannot match the luck of his other blinded comrade as he swings in almost exactly the wrong direction (OOC: G4 natural 2 against Blay)

Meanwhile, the two remaining lightly armored patrolmen move to surrond Rellek to the southeast. Despite their tactical advantage, only one manages to hit the dragonborn (OOC: Two attacks, +8 vs AC with flanking hits AC 25, 16 (hit and miss) - 5 damage)
*
OOC: Going color coded for hp to avoid excess verbosity - red = bloodied, green = full, yellow = everything else

Status*
Karis (15/34) <-- Your turn
Kraegyn (25/46, +2 damage all attacks)<-- Your turn 
Joshua (20/34) <-- Your turn
G1 (43 damage, divine challenged, kick used)
G2 (27 damage, blinded till end Karis next turn, kick used)
G3 (11 damage, kick used)
G4 (11 damage, blinded till end Karis next turn)
P3
P4
Rellek (31/41)<-- Your turn
Blay     (27/35) <-- Your turn

*Encounter Resources Used*
Blay - 2nd wind
 Karis - tumble, bait and switch, used action point

*Daily Resources Used
*Kraegyn - 6 surges, one action point, inspiring word     
Joshua -  2 surges, sleep
Blay - one action point, two surges
Karis - short sword power, one daily magic item power, blinding barrage, one action point     
Rellek - 3 surges, one action point,


----------



## The Digger (Aug 15, 2009)

Joshua’s lips twisted in a wry smile as he noticed the formation the guards had fallen into. “Just the thing” he grunted as he raised his arms and gestured at the ground between his opponents

SRAIRA DRASIS ISCHYROL” his words hurt the ear and the eye and a roiling flash of light and sound erupted between the guards. Almost instantaneously, flying shards of some arcane force shout out in all directions, somehow missing all of Joshua’s companions but thudding into the guards.

[sblock=OOC] [/sblock]


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Aug 16, 2009)

Kraegyn continued to hiss angrily as he faced off against the leader of the guards.  He swung his heavy sword in a broad arc, too fast to dodge and too hard to parry easily...


OOC: Minor action to re-apply Divine Challenge against G1, Valiant strike against G1, 1d20+11 vs. AC= 17; possible damage 2d4+5+2= 15; rolls Roll Lookup


----------



## Arbanax (Aug 16, 2009)

Rellek smiled despite himself, something about this combat stoked the fires of his draconic heritage and his reptilian green betrayed his deadly intent.  

OK minor move I will make P4 my hunters quarry, and as my other minor use dragon breath against them both.  Then for my standard use twin strike:

Dragon breath Str v reflex (hope that is correct) 7 Meh, just tickled their feet?  And 19

Damage 10 Including hunters quarry roll.  

ok move to twin strike against p4 - 25  damage 8
Against p3 - 10

Again note I am seeking to subdue not kill, so once they are down I want to keep em out but not permanently.


OOC I am going away on Tue eve 18th I may get access to a computer till 22nd but after that not until the 29th.  NT please feel free to keep posting my actions so as not to slow down activity.  It feels like we've got some rhythm on and I don't want to slow it on my account.  But I'll be posting till Tue in any case.  

Ab


----------



## nerdytenor (Aug 17, 2009)

*Karis and Blay are up*

OOC: Joshua's attack would cause on opportunity attack from G3 - do you want him to shift north one square first?

Joshua's arcane explosion comes flying up from the ground - two of the guards stagger from the force of the blast (OOC G2 and G4 take 13 damage each) as Blay applauds Joshua for his arcane mastery (OOC Blay grants Joshua 2 tmp hp for bloodying G2).

The exchange of blows between the two biggest combatants continues as Kraegyn's mighty swing hits his target, drawing a great squirt of blood (OOC 15 damage to G1). Now it is the enemy guard's turn to surprise Kraegyn as he fails to fall unconscious from the strength of the dragonborn's blow.

Rellek finishes off the two remaining patrolmen, knocking both unconscious - one with his dragon breath, and one with his battleaxe (OOC So much for P3 and P4 ...)

Though it is dark outside and getting darker, a look of panic can nonetheless be seen rising on the faces of the guards. 

*Status*
Kraegyn (25/46, +2 damage all attacks)
Joshua (20/34 +2 tmp) 
Rellek (31/41)
 Blay     (27/35) <-- Your turn
Karis (15/34) <-- Your turn
G1 (58 damage, divine challenged, kick used)
G2 (40 damage, blinded till end Karis next turn, kick used)
G3 (11 damage, kick used)
G4 (24 damage, blinded till end Karis next turn)


*Encounter Resources Used*
Blay - 2nd wind
 Karis - tumble, bait and switch, used action point, Elven Accuracy
Joshua - Force Orb
Rellek - Dragon Breath

*Daily Resources Used
*Kraegyn - 6 surges, one action point, inspiring word     
Joshua -  2 surges, sleep
Blay - one action point, two surges
Karis - short sword power, one daily magic item power, blinding barrage, one action point     
Rellek - 3 surges, one action point


----------



## The Digger (Aug 17, 2009)

[sblock=OOC]Oops!  Forgot to mention a shift north before I use the Force Orb [/sblock]


----------



## nerdytenor (Aug 25, 2009)

OOC: PING! Karis and Blay are up


----------



## covaithe (Aug 28, 2009)

Blay steps to the southeast, away from the guard who can still see, and strums his bandore, a tangled, un-rhythmic melody that tugs at the feet of Kraegyn's foe, causing him to stumble.  He smiles dazzlingly at Karis, quietly praising her maneuver of the previous round, cheering her. 

Karis smiles back at Blay almost despite herself, and viciously stabs the blind guard in front of her, preparing a riposte should he attack her in turn.  

[sblock=actions]
IC is still down, so please roll for me.  

Blay shifts to the southeast, and attacks G1 with Blunder.  No OA from G2, since he's blinded at this point.  +5 vs. Will, and if it hits, 1d6+4 damage, slide the guard 1 square west, and Kraegyn gets a free melee basic attack with +2 power bonus to hit.  Blay then uses majestic word on Karis, healing surge+1d6+3.  I think that's his second use of majestic word.  

Karis attacks G2 with riposte strike, with her shortsword.  +2 from CA (blinded), +1 from nimble blade, for a total of +12 to hit, 1d6+6+2d6+2 damage.  If it hits, and G2 attacks Karis before SNT, she makes another attack, +7 vs. AC, 1d6+4.

[/sblock]


----------



## nerdytenor (Aug 28, 2009)

*Everyone - your turn*

Blay maneuvers into position, and with a mix of magic and music, causes the leader to stumble  toward Kraegyn (OOC: Blunder +3 vs will after cover hits Will 16  for1d6+4 =  9 damage), who eagerly takes a broad swing at the disoriented guard (OOC: +11 vs AC hits AC 24 for 2d4+7 =12 damage), slamming him hard.

 "Get... them..." the leader says weakly, before tumbling to the ground, unconscious.  Karis is renewed as Blay encourages her (OOC: Majestic word heals sv + 3 = 11 and grants 3 tmp hp).

Karis brutally stabs into one of the blinded guards,  severely wounding him as he cries out in pain (OOC: +12 vs AC hits AC 24 for 20 damage). The guard's face flashes with panic, but it fades as he recovers from his momentary blindness. Frightened and angry, he slashes hard at Karis, knocking her readied blade out of the way (OOC: riposte +7 vs AC = 14 misses), but failing to connect himself (OOC: G2 +9 vs ac = 13 - miss). He steps delicately between Karis and Blay, setting up his comrade for a flanking attack. (OOC: G2 Shift SE).

 "Oi, you!" he shouts, and the other guard takes up the call, surrounding Joshua (OOC: G4 move to west of Joshua). He plants his boot squarely in Blay's midsection, sending the Bard to the ground (OOC: G4 +11 vs Fort hits Fort 16 - Blay is knocked prone) He winds up for a huge overhead swing, but greatly overreaches, and the tip of his blade ends in the dirt, buried (OOC - critical miss)

The remaining guard continues his pursuit of Joshua (OOC: G3 shift NW), and slashes mercilelessly at the wizard, drawing blood (OOC: +9 vs AC hits AC 25 for 1d10+4 = 11 damage. Joshua is bloodied)
*
Status*
Kraegyn (25/46, +2 damage all attacks) <-- Your turn
Joshua (11/34) <-- Your turn
Rellek (31/41) <-- Your turn
 Blay     (27/35, prone) <-- Your turn
Karis (26/34 +3 tmp) <-- Your turn
G2 (69 damage, kick used)
G3 (11 damage, kick used)
G4 (24 damage, kick used)


*Encounter Resources Used*
Blay - 2nd wind, Majestic Word one and two, blunder
 Karis - tumble, bait and switch, used action point, Elven Accuracy
Joshua - Force Orb
Rellek - Dragon Breath

*Daily Resources Used
*Kraegyn - 6 surges, one action point, inspiring word     
Joshua -  2 surges, sleep
Blay - one action point, two surges
Karis - one surge


----------



## The Digger (Aug 28, 2009)

"Swine!" grunted Joshua through gritted teeth. "I'll show you."

"CHROMATUS PHOBIUS" his voice was thick with venom as a spray of multitudinous colour erupted from his fingertips. The whole area between the huts was filled with the technicolour display, covering the nearesr guard aas well as the guard to the west of Blay.

[sblock=OOC]IC still down: Colour SPray +6 vs Will on guard 3 and 4. If hit they are dazed till the end of my next turn and take 1d6+5 damage.[/sblock]


----------



## nerdytenor (Aug 28, 2009)

OOC: Micro update - Joshua hits both G3 and G4 (rolled nat 18 and 19) for 8 damage, both are dazed


----------



## covaithe (Aug 28, 2009)

ooc:  If Rellek can take out G2, then Karis can circle to flank G4 with Blay, and Kraegyn can challenge G3, and we'll be in pretty good position to finish this off without using too many more resources.  Also, I think Kraegyn gets some temp HP for killing a foe close to Blay, yes?


----------



## nerdytenor (Aug 28, 2009)

OOC: Joshua already got the tmp hp from bloodying an enemy last round if I am not mistaken


----------



## Arbanax (Aug 30, 2009)

Well I am back....

Rellek was glad to have dispatched the two guards and moved quickly to aid his friends.

Move to G2 space nearest me, minor action make him my quarry and use twin strike to hit twice...

Well believe it or not I got a natural 1 followed by a natural 2 Doh!


Ab


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Aug 30, 2009)

Kraegyn hesitated for an instant, momentarily torn between helping Joshua or helping Karis and Blay.  The swirling flash of colors from the wizard's spell helped to break his indecisive trance, and he turned his attention towards the dazed guard.  "Strength of Kord!," Kraegyn bellowed.  "Smite the foe!  Sustain the friend!"

OOC: Delay until after Joshua; move action to shift adjacent to G 3; Paladin's Judgement (daily power) vs. G 3; +11 vs. AC including CA from Dazed=24; possible damage 6d4+5+2= 22; hit or miss, one ally within 5 squares can spend a healing surge (Joshua); rolls Roll Lookup ; if G 3 is still up, use Divine challenge on him as well


----------



## nerdytenor (Aug 30, 2009)

*Blay and Karis are up*

Two of the guards swoon as they are assaulted by a dizzying display of colorful arcanery (OOC: Color spray hits  G3, G4 for 8 damage - dazed till joshua ent)

Rellek, done tidying up the last of the light patrol, rushes into battle to aid his friends. Surrounding one of the guards with Blay, he nevertheless fails to connect as the guard luckily ducks both blows (OOC: Rellek misses twice)

As Kraegyn shouts out to his god, he smashes the guard harassing Joshua with a mighty blow while reinvigorating the wizard. (OOC: Kraegyn hits G3 for 22 damage, G3 is bloodied and marked. Joshua spends a surge and heals 8)

"Kord?" one of the guards says, breathing heavily. "Did he just invoke Kord?" His eyes flash to his comrades in a look of confusion and doubt.
*
Status*
Kraegyn (25/46, +2 damage all attacks) 
Joshua (19/34) 
Rellek (31/41) 
 Blay     (27/35, prone) <-- Your turn
Karis (26/34 +3 tmp) <-- Your turn
G2 (69 damage, kick used)
G3 (41 damage, dazed joshua ent, Div. Chal, kick used)
G4 (32 damage, dazed joshua ent, kick used)
*Encounter Resources Used*
Blay - 2nd wind, Majestic Word one and two, blunder
 Karis - tumble, bait and switch, used action point, Elven Accuracy
Joshua - Force Orb, Color Spray
Rellek - Dragon Breath

*Daily Resources Used
*Kraegyn - 6 surges, 1 action point, inspiring word, Paladin's Judgement     
Joshua - 3 surges, sleep
Blay - one action point, two surges
Karis - one surge


----------



## The Digger (Aug 30, 2009)

Joshua's temper was up.  "Yes!"  He yelled at the guards "Kord!  All right!  We tried to tell that stupid leader of yours that we were the good guys but he wouldn't listen.  And now look at the result!"

He spat on the ground and cleared his throat.  "I bet whoever's behind all this trouble is laughing in his beer right now."


----------



## Arbanax (Sep 2, 2009)

The Digger said:


> Joshua's temper was up.  "Yes!"  He yelled at the guards "Kord!  All right!  We tried to tell that stupid leader of yours that we were the good guys but he wouldn't listen.  And now look at the result!"
> 
> He spat on the ground and cleared his throat.  "I bet whoever's behind all this trouble is laughing in his beer right now."




Rellek nodded his head...at the guards he faced...My friend speaks truly if you are for good then this fight only strengthens our enemies.  

He stood read to defend himself but equally reluctant to attack.


----------



## covaithe (Sep 2, 2009)

"Don't let up on them now!  These dupes will just turn on us once they've recovered.  Take them down, and then explain things to them later.  In very small words," Karis snarls, looking quite unwilling to stop the violence.


----------



## nerdytenor (Sep 8, 2009)

> "Don't let up on them now!  These dupes will just turn on us once they've recovered.  Take them down, and then explain things to them later.  In very small words," Karis snarls, looking quite unwilling to stop the violence.




"We'll see about that," one of the guards roars. "Don't listen to them, mates! Remember the teachings - we are past the old gods now." The two other guards look at each other again - they do not seem so sure.

OOC: Karis and Blay your turn(s).


----------



## covaithe (Sep 9, 2009)

Blay turns and swats the more heavily wounded guard across the back of his head, trying to render him unconscious.  He succeeds in stunning the man, at least, for his guard drops for a moment.  

Karis circles, quickly ducking behind the less wounded guard and shoving her blade through a chink in his armor, drawing blood.  "Past the old gods, eh?" she mutters.  "We'll see."

[sblock=actions]Blay attacks G2 with guiding strike, using nonlethal damage; 25 vs. AC for 5 damage and G2 takes -2 to AC till end of Blay's next turn.  

Karis moves to flank G4 with Blay.  (This provokes from G2 if he's still conscious.)  She attacks G4 with riposte strike.  25 vs. AC for 13 damage, and if G4 attacks her before SNT, she makes a riposte, +7 vs AC (+10 if she has CA) for 1d6+4 damage.  
[/sblock]


----------



## nerdytenor (Sep 10, 2009)

'Past the old gods' or no, no intervention, divine or otherwise, prevents Blay from sending the guard unconscious to the ground (G2 is out). Karis easily manages to penetrate another guard's defenses with the deft application of her blade.

The two remaining guards look at each other. If their lack of desire to continue fighting weren't already clear from their expressions, their actions leave no doubt.

One guard places his weapon on the ground and raises his hands in the air, looking to his companion for some assurance. "I didn't sign up for this," he says.

The other guard responds by dropping his weapon and running full speed towards the town.

"Galen! Wait!" shouts the remaining guard. But he is too late. He turns to face you.

"I don't care what the boss says - this whole fight was a big mistake. You've got no quarrel with our town as best as I can see." He turns to face the trailing form of Galen heading towards town. "You've got about five minutes until he gets back here with help. That is, assuming that's where he's going..."

"Go on, get out of here."

OOC: What do you do? Anyone want to chase the runaway guard? Talk? Skip town?
*
Status*
Kraegyn (25/46, +2 damage all attacks) <-- Your turn 
Joshua (19/34)  <-- Your turn
Rellek (31/41)  <-- Your turn
 Blay     (27/35, prone) <-- Your turn
Karis (26/34 +3 tmp) <-- Your turn
G3 (41 damage, dazed joshua ent, Div. Chal, kick used)
*Encounter Resources Used*
Blay - 2nd wind, Majestic Word one and two, blunder
 Karis - tumble, bait and switch, used action point, Elven Accuracy
Joshua - Force Orb, Color Spray
Rellek - Dragon Breath

*Daily Resources Used
*Kraegyn - 6 surges, 1 action point, inspiring word, Paladin's Judgement     
Joshua - 3 surges, sleep
Blay - one action point, two surges
Karis - one surge


----------



## The Digger (Sep 11, 2009)

"Very well.  If we have 5 minutes, use them efficiently.  What is going on here?  And who are you defending against?" 

Joshua turned to Rellek and the others "Come on lads, I'm tired.  What else do we want to know?  I for one want to get the frock out of here."


----------



## Arbanax (Sep 11, 2009)

Rellek nodded to Joshua, Sad though it is we fought, we came to find answers, to help your greetings thus far have been far from welcoming.  Indeed tell us and tell us quick what ails this place...

Rellek cast a look back at the running guard, wondering how much time they'd have to get away if this guard stalled them.  Bending down as he listened he sought to tie the unconscious men's hands, whilst listening to the guard's tale.


----------



## covaithe (Sep 12, 2009)

Karis looks after the fleeing guard, sorely tempted to give chase, but unwilling to be separated from her friends again.  _Every time I let them out of my sight, something bad happens_ she thinks.  

"Tell us what you know, and be quick about it.  If reinforcements come before we're finished with you, you'll be a hostage instead of a prisoner.  I don't think you'd like that much," she snarls at the disarmed guards.


----------



## nerdytenor (Sep 14, 2009)

> "Very well.  If we have 5 minutes, use them efficiently.  What is going on here?  And who are you defending against?"
> 
> Joshua turned to Rellek and the others "Come on lads, I'm tired.  What else do we want to know?  I for one want to get the frock out of here."





"Hey, I'm just a hired hand. Hired by the Force. I guess you wouldn't have heard of 'em unless you lived around here. They came to our town but a few years back - some kind of movement or religion, I don't know. Don't much care to tell you the truth - they kept our town safe like it hasn't been for years. So I decided to join up - just as a merc, you know? I don't got much religion in me. But I figured they were doing some good work and I could make some decent coin at it."

"As for what we're defending against, well, that I don't know. Just heard tell that some 'disruptive forces' might be coming to town to try and disrupt our hard-won peace."




> Indeed tell us and tell us quick what ails this place...



"Nothing much so far as I can tell, although some of the more connected members of the Force do give me a most uncomfortable feeling, truth be told. But they've kept us safe. Almost all banditry has been eliminated - the only trouble we've had of late have been a few random 
kidnappings..."



> If reinforcements come before we're finished with you, you'll be a hostage instead of a prisoner. I don't think you'd like that much





"No ma'am, but you'll like it even less when you find out I'm not worth a whole hell of a lot. I'm just one of many."

OOC: You've got time for two more questions  with no risk. If you want to talk any more after that, well...


----------



## covaithe (Sep 14, 2009)

ooc:  I was going to suggest that we should ask where The Force leadership hangs out, but it occurs to me that I don't remember why we were going wherever it was that we're going, from the tavern where we fought the warforged guys.  Did we already get some info about where Baradur and his cronies hang out?


----------



## Arbanax (Sep 15, 2009)

OOC perhaps some sort of recap to gather our thoughts is in order at this point...?


----------



## nerdytenor (Sep 15, 2009)

OOC: Yeah, a recap is probably in order. I can barely remember half of this stuff myself. I'll whip something up today.


----------



## nerdytenor (Sep 15, 2009)

_Adventure Recap

In Part I of the adventure, our heroes tracked down a missing warlock, Mardrick, from the town of Greensfen, a town plagued by a mysterious crop blight and strange disappearances. Once recovered, they discovered that Mardrick's wife, Elloen, was in league with the mysterious enemy leader, Baradur, that had been attacking the town and using strange necromantic stones to leech the life out of the town's populace for some unknown purpose. Our heroes successfully defeated some of Baradur's forces, but Elloen managed to escape through the use of a teleportation device. 

In Part II, our heroes have been tasked by the mayor of Greensfen to find and eliminate Baradur's forces. Mardrick, convinced that his wife is innocent and being manipulated by some dark magics, has implored our heroes to rescue Elloen as part of the quest. In order to track Elloen and Baradur, our heroes received the aid of Mardrick's teacher. Though Elloen's teleporation stone was spent, Mardrick's teacher managed to attune it to it's target location - she has taught Joshua a ritual he can employ daily to get a rough idea of the target of the teleportation.

Thus armed, the party headed east to the town of Andusk on the border of a swamp. There they met up with a bartender who claimed to be a friend of the mayor of Greensfen. Our heroes were attacked in the middle of the bar, dispatching a small but lethal band of humans led by warforged. The bartender offered his mother's house as a hiding place for the adventurers, but unfortunately, our heroes were detected by a shadowy group of local forces (vigilantes? cult members?), and led to a hut for questioning. Unbeknownst to the questioners, the three heroes they picked up did not include the full complement, as Karis and Rellek followed in silence. 

In the middle of questioning in a compound a few minutes outside the town, Karis and Rellek attempted to quickly subdue a small patrol outside the compound, but were discovered, whence a fight broke out and...

Here we are.
_


----------



## The Digger (Sep 15, 2009)

"Do the names Baradur or Elloen mean anything to you?"

Joshua adds a description of Elloen.


----------



## nerdytenor (Sep 15, 2009)

The man chuckles despite himself. "Baradur? Well, sure. Just 'cause I don't sign up to all of the religious mumbo-jumbo doesn't mean I don't know about it. Baradur's the leader of the whole shebang. Never seen him, and we don't speak his name to the civilians - you know, the regular townsfolk."

"I've never heard of no Elloen though.


----------



## Arbanax (Sep 15, 2009)

Suddenly it all made terrible sense, in some twisted fashion.  No wonder the town had known a relative amount of peace and had been left undisturbed unlike Greensfen, Rellek mused.  

Friends are time here is far spent, reinforcements will not delay.  Clearly this town is not the haven we might have taken it to be.  We must away before escape can be denied us.  What say you all?  Rellek asked, look about to see if he could detect the approach of reinforcements.  


Ab

OOC great recap NT thanks mate.


----------



## The Digger (Sep 15, 2009)

Joshua's cheeks were burning red with fury and shame.  "I should have realised when the stone brought us here.  Let us be off my friends so that we can plan a response somewhere safer."


----------



## covaithe (Sep 15, 2009)

Karis looks oddly pleased; a little self-satisfied smile quirking a corner of her lips.  She doesn't actually come out and _say_ "I told you so," but neither does she try very hard to hide her thoughts.  

She looks around, trying to guess the best direction to go to hide themselves for the evening.  She points out a few promising looking trails to those who have studied the wilderness.  

ooc:  Aid another to grant +2 on a nature check to find a good spot to hide:  success


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Sep 16, 2009)

Kraegyn had kept a silent watch while the others handled the questioning- he knew that frightening the remaining guard too much wouldn't yield any profit.  Only reluctantly he followed the others back away from the encampment- part of him wanted to chase down the other guards, and to wait with a ready sword for the reinforcements...

OOC: Somehow, I was afraid that was going to be the answer to this little riddle.  Now what do we do?


----------



## Arbanax (Sep 16, 2009)

Rellek started to move forward his eyes already adjusted to the way ahead.  He looked about for the best path away and motioned for the others to follow, indicating for Karis to join him.  He needed all the help he could get on this dark night, if the group was to evade the watch and find safe shelter.  

OOC NT Invisible castle is down so I'm going with honesty here I made a check v nature rolled a 10 on a d20 with that skill gives me 18 just to keep things moving.  


Ab


----------



## nerdytenor (Sep 19, 2009)

Rellek has no trouble assessing the immediate outskirts of Andusk for hiding places, despite the encroaching darkness and shortage of time. The trees begin to thicken a few miles to the east. You know from your discussions with the mayor of Greensfen that this is a sizable forest running for several miles north and south and a few miles east. Beyond it further to the east lies a swamp and little else.

OOC: You can all camp out nearby in the small patches of trees nearby - there is a small chance you will be detected, although it would be hard in the dark. If you stay here until morning, it will be impossible to hide for very long if anyone is searching for you. You will be 'safe' in the thick forest to the east, but you might miss out if anything interesting should happen here. Hmm...

Meta-comment - I beleve I am going to shorten part II (this adventure thread) and jump right on to part III - more on this later. Depends on how well Joshua does with the teleportation stone in the morning.


----------



## covaithe (Sep 20, 2009)

ooc:  Might as well pick the close rest area.  If something interesting happens, that would be, well, interesting.


----------



## Arbanax (Sep 20, 2009)

Rellek agreed, they could easily break camp before first light.  

To that end, Rellek will find a defensible position and suggest a watch rota to which he offers to go first.


----------



## Arbanax (Sep 28, 2009)

OOC where is everyone???


AB


----------



## nerdytenor (Sep 28, 2009)

OOC: Sorry no update on vacation back tomorrow


----------



## nerdytenor (Sep 30, 2009)

In the dead of night, the party waits, both eager for and fearful of the approach of daylight and what it may bring. 

The night passes without incident - only the beating of hearts and the intake of breath can be heard in the deepest darkness.

As light approaches, the party rouses itself. As expected, a search appears to be on - just barely visible beyond the trees, a small group of men - perhaps a dozen - appear to be performing a methodical sweep near the compound that was the scene of the fighting the night before.

The party creeps slowly away, careful to remain concealed in the far-away trees.  A few minutes later, another search party comes into view from the north - it appears to be the same size as the first, and joins up with it. Mere seconds later, a third party comes from the south to join up with the other two. 

The entire spectacle seems rather abstract and distant for a while, until the combined enemy force, a few dozen strong, forms up, turns vaguely in the direction of the party, and begins to move. Your hearts, human and otherwise, begin to pick up speed themselves as it becomes apparent that the enemy, three dozen strong, is marching in your direction!


----------



## nerdytenor (Sep 30, 2009)

OOC: This ends part II of the Protector's of Greensfen.

I need to do some planning for part III -  I will post here with details shortly.


----------



## nerdytenor (Oct 4, 2009)

Everyone, I've opened the OOC thread for part III. Please head on over!

Baradur's End OOC Thread


----------

